# Uomini e donne che tradiscono secondo Recalcati.



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

"_Quando un amore così grande, un amore che ha fatto nascere il mondo una seconda volta, finisce nel tradimento o nell’abbandono non c’è solo esperienza della perdita di chi amiamo ma della perdita di un intero mondo. Questo è davvero traumatico. Mentre nell’amore la mia esistenza riceve un senso, si sente profondamente voluta nei suoi minimi dettagli, viene riscattata dalla sua fatticità – come direbbe Sartre -, la perdita dell’amore comporta una ricaduta brusca, violenta, traumatica nella fatticità. Il tempo torna a mangiare la vita. L’incanto del mondo visto dalla prospettiva del Due è finito. Tutto non è più come prima".

"__Per gli uomini questa spinta al tradimento molto frequentemente si concilia con la necessità di preservare i propri legami familiari con la donna dalla quale si hanno avuto figli. Una donna tradisce invece, solitamente, per amore. O nel senso che l’amore è finito e che questo libera il desiderio per altro. O in quello per cui tradire è un modo per provocare l’uomo amato, per riconquistare il centro della scena… "
Per saperne di più: https://www.stateofmind.it/2014/07/intervista-massimo-recalcati/__


Per saperne di più: https://www.stateofmind.it/2014/07/intervista-massimo-recalcati/






_


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Eh lo so, io avrei fatto una sintesi se avessi dovuto esporre quello che ho copiato.
_Essere traditi fa stare male_. E qui non mi sento di aggiungere nulla.
Che tutto non sia come prima me ne sono accorto.
Ma che la donna tradisca per amore e l'uomo per non pagare gli alimenti e avere chi gli lava le mutande a casa, non so, non mi sembra un concetto che farebbe presupporre una frequentazione attenta da parte di Recalcati del nostro forum.
So che ci sono fan del genere che sanno che io non lo sopporto (lo considero un ottimo e intelligente sviluppatore di concetti elementari con una innata predisposizione alla seduzione intellettuale), però, accidenti, qui mi è capitato di leggere molto più spesso analisi ben più strutturate.
Il che non voglia dire che tutti noi si sia meglio di lui, ma che di tradimenti mi sa che ne abbiamo capito qualcosina in più. Tutti insieme, si intende.
Datemi addosso, ora.


----------



## Minas Tirith (17 Aprile 2019)

Categorizzare la psiche umana e, dunque, la relativa reazione agli stimoli emozionali, riducendola alla dicotomia uomo-donna è roba da analfabeti del diciottesimo secolo.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Ho letto suoi libri e visto programma. Dice cose giuste da chi clinicamente ne ha viste. Ma l' averle vissute è altro. Uno psicologo può conoscere benissimo il lutto che ne so di perdere un figlio prematuramente, la sua elaborazione..... ma non potrà mai provare quella sofferenza se non la prova. Non potrà mai descrivere come chi invece c è dentro fino al collo. Comunque nella puntata sul tradimento ha detto cose giustissime..anche descrivendo la sofferenza del traditore. E il titolo ''non è più come prima'' per quanto banale è indovinato.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Non è per nulla banale.
Spiega perché si sta male.
Il dolore nasce dalla perdita di riferimenti.
Ne parliamo da anni, siamo più ripetitivi.
Perché si compie un atto che toglie il senso all’altro?
Tu sintetizzi: perché non c’è amore.
Infatti tu sei uomo ed è questo che hai capito del tradimento subito.
Io non dico che necessariamente non ci sia amore, ma vi è un modo sbagliato di vivere la relazione.
Infatti io sono donna e ti dico come l’ho vissuto io. [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] certamente essere uno psicoanalista non prova il dolore dei pazienti (sarebbe anche un coinvolgimento non professionale che inficerebbe la terapia. Per evitarlo fanno anni di analisi) ma lo conosce benissimo, sia per averlo provato, sia per averlo conosciuto attraverso i pazienti e per averlo studiato.
Un urologo sa tutto sui calcoli renali, anche se non ha mai avuto una colica.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è per nulla banale.
> Spiega perché si sta male.
> Il dolore nasce dalla perdita di riferimenti.
> Ne parliamo da anni, siamo più ripetitivi.
> ...


Perché non c è amore non l'ho mai detto. Per me spesso si tradisce perché è emozionante come una droga, ma proprio come una droga ha i suoi costi elevati. Sul resto...resto convinto che provarlo sulla propria pelle è altro. In questo periodo mi sono confidato con un caro amico il quale diceva ..''vabbe dai..metti una pietra sopra...capita, poi col tempo ''che palle ancora a soffri''. È capitato a lui e pof...sprofondato. Non mangia non dorme, da mesi.. Capisci? Io lo capisco. Prima non lo avrei capito. E lui ora, solo ora capisce me. Lo psicologo fa tesoro delle esperienze cliniche ma altro è viverle. Anzi spesso il medico sviluppa il callo alla sofferenza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché non c è amore non l'ho mai detto. Per me spesso si tradisce perché è emozionante come una droga, ma proprio come una droga ha i suoi costi elevati. Sul resto...resto convinto che provarlo sulla propria pelle è altro. In questo periodo mi sono confidato con un caro amico il quale diceva ..''vabbe dai..metti una pietra sopra...capita, poi col tempo ''che palle ancora a soffri''. È capitato a lui e pof...sprofondato. Non mangia non dorme, da mesi.. Capisci? Io lo capisco. Prima non lo avrei capito. E lui ora, solo ora capisce me. Lo psicologo fa tesoro delle esperienze cliniche ma altro è viverle. Anzi spesso il medico sviluppa il callo alla sofferenza.


Confondi i piani.
Un amico può essere superficiale o poco empatico o può avere tradito e non dirtelo e avere tutti i motivi per minimizzare. Può anche essere una sua modalità di relazione o un modo per esorcizzare la paura di trovarsi nelle stessa condizioni.
Infatti quando gli è accaduto ha dimostrato che non era in grado di reagire con forza.
uno psicoanalista (altra cosa da uno psicologo) è un professionista e ha più esperienza di un singolo che ha vissuto solo la propria vita, perché è un esperto.
Non capisco perché lo paragoni a una compartecipazione al dolore.
Chi se ne frega se l’urologo non capisce il dolore della colica? Basta che mi dia Buscopan e/morfina e mi operi rapidamente.
Non è che mi faccio curare dalla mia amica che ha avuto la colica e conosce il dolore che si prova.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è per nulla banale.
> Spiega perché si sta male.
> Il dolore nasce dalla perdita di riferimenti.
> Ne parliamo da anni, siamo più ripetitivi.
> ...


Non è sbagliato, è elementare.
Difatti Recalcati lo leggevo anni fa. 
Lo è per noi che questa cosa la abbiamo vissuta sulla nostra pelle. 
La dissertazione sulla differenza uomo donne invece è facilmente confutabile da chi scrive qui. 
Recalcati è come Sgarbi: più intelligente del personaggio che ha creato. 
D'altronde se vuoi avere successo devi insistere su ciò che è facilmente condivisibile.
Necessariamente semplice.
A me manca #twinpeaks e quello che lui chiamava il buon senso della nonna.
Ovvero il tragitto più breve per far capire qualche cosa.


----------



## Vera (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> "_Quando un amore così grande, un amore che ha fatto nascere il mondo una seconda volta, finisce nel tradimento o nell’abbandono non c’è solo esperienza della perdita di chi amiamo ma della perdita di un intero mondo. Questo è davvero traumatico. Mentre nell’amore la mia esistenza riceve un senso, si sente profondamente voluta nei suoi minimi dettagli, viene riscattata dalla sua fatticità – come direbbe Sartre -, la perdita dell’amore comporta una ricaduta brusca, violenta, traumatica nella fatticità. Il tempo torna a mangiare la vita. L’incanto del mondo visto dalla prospettiva del Due è finito. Tutto non è più come prima".
> 
> "__Per gli uomini questa spinta al tradimento molto frequentemente si concilia con la necessità di preservare i propri legami familiari con la donna dalla quale si hanno avuto figli. Una donna tradisce invece, solitamente, per amore. O nel senso che l’amore è finito e che questo libera il desiderio per altro. O in quello per cui tradire è un modo per provocare l’uomo amato, per riconquistare il centro della scena… "
> Per saperne di più: https://www.stateofmind.it/2014/07/intervista-massimo-recalcati/__
> ...


Recalcati ha rotto i coglioni.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho letto suoi libri e visto programma. Dice cose giuste da chi clinicamente ne ha viste. Ma l' averle vissute è altro. Uno psicologo può conoscere benissimo il lutto che ne so di perdere un figlio prematuramente, la sua elaborazione..... ma non potrà mai provare quella sofferenza se non la prova. Non potrà mai descrivere come chi invece c è dentro fino al collo. Comunque nella puntata sul tradimento ha detto cose giustissime..anche descrivendo la sofferenza del traditore. E il titolo ''non è più come prima'' per quanto banale è indovinato.


Nemmeno il chirurgo che ti toglie l'appendice sa che male fa la ferita che ti lascia ....


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confondi i piani.
> Un amico può essere superficiale o poco empatico o può avere tradito e non dirtelo e avere tutti i motivi per minimizzare. Può anche essere una sua modalità di relazione o un modo per esorcizzare la paura di trovarsi nelle stessa condizioni.
> Infatti quando gli è accaduto ha dimostrato che non era in grado di reagire con forza.
> uno psicoanalista (altra cosa da uno psicologo) è un professionista e ha più esperienza di un singolo che ha vissuto solo la propria vita, perché è un esperto.
> ...


Non dico che è meno bravo a curare...ma rispondevo al post iniziale. Rileggi cosa dice danny. '' qui mi è capitato di leggere molto più spesso analisi ben più strutturate.
Il che non voglia dire che tutti noi si sia meglio di lui, ma che di tradimenti mi sa che ne abbiamo capito qualcosina in più''


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non dico che è meno bravo a curare...ma rispondevo al post iniziale. Rileggi cosa dice danny. '' qui mi è capitato di leggere molto più spesso analisi ben più strutturate.
> Il che non voglia dire che tutti noi si sia meglio di lui, ma che di tradimenti mi sa che ne abbiamo capito qualcosina in più''


E io non sono assolutamente d’accordo con Danny.
Infatti Nonostante gli anni di studio ci farebbe molto bene andare in terapia.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io non sono assolutamente d’accordo con Danny.
> Infatti Nonostante gli anni di studio ci farebbe molto bene andare in terapia.


Non basta andarci. Non ha mica bacchetta magica


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non basta andarci. Non ha mica bacchetta magica


Nessuno ce l'ha, nemmeno Einstein


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Nessuno ce l'ha, nemmeno Einstein


Lo psicologo serve a sostenerti finche elabori. Serve a sfogarsi e ad avere un punto di vista alternativo. Ma non di più.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lo psicologo serve a sostenerti finche elabori. Serve a sfogarsi e ad avere un punto di vista alternativo. Ma non di più.


Recalcati non è un semplice psicologo. Il percorso formativo di uno psicoanalista è molto più lungo di una laurea magari breve in psicologia.

E uno psicoanalista non serve a sfogarsi. Costa troppo per usarlo in questo modo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Recalcati non è un semplice psicologo. Il percorso formativo di uno psicoanalista è molto più lungo di una laurea magari breve in psicologia.
> 
> E uno psicoanalista non serve a sfogarsi. Costa troppo per usarlo in questo modo :rotfl:


Infatti per sfogarsi bastano gli amici.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Recalcati non è un semplice psicologo. Il percorso formativo di uno psicoanalista è molto più lungo di una laurea magari breve in psicologia.
> 
> E uno psicoanalista non serve a sfogarsi. Costa troppo per usarlo in questo modo :rotfl:


Serve a tutto quello che ho detto. Se avessero la bacchetta magica non avremmo gente in analisi per anni e sparirebbe anche la metà degli utenti qui presenti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Serve a tutto quello che ho detto. Se avessero la bacchetta magica non avremmo gente in analisi per anni e sparirebbe anche la metà degli utenti qui presenti


Però continui a confondere psicologi, psicoterapeuta e psicoanalista. 
Poi ci sono gli psichiatri che dovrebbero essere interpellati maggiormente.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Servirebbe la nonna.
Ti ha tradito?
Non ti ama. Che ci stai insieme a fare?
Ti ha tradito con più donne?
È un puttaniere. Fattene una ragione. 
Concetti semplici, soluzioni veloci.
Non c'è una cura per chi non ci ama.
Perché non c'è alcuna malattia.
È la vita. La stessa da sempre nella storia dell'umanità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Servirebbe la nonna.
> Ti ha tradito?
> Non ti ama. Che ci stai insieme a fare?
> Ti ha tradito con più donne?
> ...


Le nonne conoscevano la vita.
Il problema era che frequentemente dicevano “sopporta”! 
Purtroppo tanti hanno introiettato la nonna solo per “sopporta”.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Io mi son letto tanto libri in questi anni. Ho fatto mie tante teorie. Mia moglie è andata in psicoterapia. Non dico che non siano stati utili, ma nulla mi è servito per avere il risultato sperato.
Perché era una minchiata fin dall'inizio.
Bastava capire questo. 
Era chiedere troppo. 
Bastava volere il giusto e già qualcosa si sistemava prima. 
È un discorso che faccio un po' a tutti. 
Darsi obiettivi credibili. 
È arrivarci col percorso più breve.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son letto tanto libri in questi anni. Ho fatto mie tante teorie. Mia moglie è andata in psicoterapia. Non dico che non siano stati utili, ma nulla mi è servito per avere il risultato sperato.
> Perché era una minchiata fin dall'inizio.
> Bastava capire questo.
> Era chiedere troppo.
> ...


Arrivarci è dura.
Poi ognuno ha avuto anche un percorso formativo pregresso al matrimonio che può rendere impossibile trovare la soluzione migliore.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché non c è amore non l'ho mai detto. Per me spesso si tradisce perché è emozionante come una droga, ma proprio come una droga ha i suoi costi elevati. Sul resto...resto convinto che provarlo sulla propria pelle è altro. In questo periodo mi sono confidato con un caro amico il quale diceva ..''vabbe dai..metti una pietra sopra...capita, poi col tempo ''che palle ancora a soffri''. È capitato a lui e pof...sprofondato. Non mangia non dorme, da mesi.. Capisci? Io lo capisco. Prima non lo avrei capito. E lui ora, solo ora capisce me. Lo psicologo fa tesoro delle esperienze cliniche ma altro è viverle. Anzi spesso il medico sviluppa il callo alla sofferenza.


esatto quoto al 100%


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Serve a tutto quello che ho detto. Se avessero la bacchetta magica non avremmo gente in analisi per anni e sparirebbe anche la metà degli utenti qui presenti


Io ci sono stata 3 anni. Chi ci sta di più magari:
- ha sbagliato psicanalista
- a sbagliato tipo di terapia
- non vuole uscirne come Woody Allen


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le nonne conoscevano la vita.
> Il problema era che frequentemente dicevano “sopporta”!
> Purtroppo tanti hanno introiettato la nonna solo per “sopporta”.


Mia nonna diceva 'Che' lì l'è un lugiun, l'altra una logia'. 
Io tutta questa sopportazione nelle vecchie donne non la vedevo. Io ho conosciuto donne molto toste. 
Capaci di fare tanti figli, sfamarli in tempo di guerra, magari da sole con gli uomini al fronte, magari lavorando, senza lamentarsi come sento spesso oggi, che basta il tappo del dentifricio svitato che parte la filippica e se non si ha il secondo bagno per il trucco e il barbatrucco separato sclerano. 
E ricordo nei racconti di una scena in cortile di una che inseguiva il marito fedifrago. 
'se te ciapi te masi', potremmo scrivere. 
A me mancano quelle donne. 
La madre del marito di mia madre, 13 figli. 
Comandava il marito e tutti quanti a bacchetta.un generale. Mia nonna era un caporale.
Figure femminili imponenti.
Ricordo di quelle che ti facevano nero da bambino quando giocavi se non stavi alle regole, e tutti a sfidare la loro onnipotenza da cortile.
Dove sono ora? Su Instagram?


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Eh lo so, io avrei fatto una sintesi se avessi dovuto esporre quello che ho copiato.
> _Essere traditi fa stare male_. E qui non mi sento di aggiungere nulla.
> Che tutto non sia come prima me ne sono accorto.
> Ma che la donna tradisca per amore e l'uomo per non pagare gli alimenti e avere chi gli lava le mutande a casa, non so, non mi sembra un concetto che farebbe presupporre una frequentazione attenta da parte di Recalcati del nostro forum.
> ...


Eh ..guarda...io sono molto più basica è banale ...
Non si tradisce per tutte le minchionate scritte sopra ...o meglio.. si da una spiegazione di dettaglio che per me è banale. 
Secondo me si tradisce perché si e disonesti. 
Così come si ruba , si diffonde un segreto industriale o si calunnia ...perché si è disonesti...
Se prendiamo il furto a confronto, poi possiamo dire che è stato fatto perché si vuole ottenere un risultato con il minimo sforzo, o perché si è spinto da un bisogno .....
Ma alla base l’onesto non ruba....
Punto.
Spiegazione basilare ....oggettiva..
Poi il resto e’ interpretazione .
Ci sono persone oneste (uso questo termine per far comprendere meglio il punto ) ...che non tradiscono nemmeno se non amano più ..e disoneste che tradiscono anche se amano .... 
Qual’e quindi l’elemento distintivo ?


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi son letto tanto libri in questi anni. Ho fatto mie tante teorie. Mia moglie è andata in psicoterapia. Non dico che non siano stati utili, ma nulla mi è servito per avere il risultato sperato.
> Perché era una minchiata fin dall'inizio.
> Bastava capire questo.
> Era chiedere troppo.
> ...


Danny, l'amore è come il coraggio, uno non se lo può dare.

Il mio ex marito mi aveva "*permesso" *di fare terapia analitica .... pensava che mi avrebbero "aggiustata".

Dopo tre mesi di terapia mi sono separata. Però la terapia ha funzionato lo stesso. Non dal suo punto di vista, ovviamente


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh ..guarda...io sono molto più basica è banale ...
> Non si tradisce per tutte le minchionate scritte sopra ...o meglio.. si da una spiegazione di dettaglio che per me è banale.
> Secondo me si tradisce perché si e disonesti.
> Così come si ruba , si diffonde un segreto industriale o si calunnia ...perché si è disonesti...
> ...


La lealtà. Esattamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La lealtà. Esattamente.


Esatto...
Chiamala lealtà o onesta ....
Il resto è tuffa..... 
il leale che non ama ..condivide il problema ..il leale che non si sente capito cerca di farsi capire ..il leale lascia prima .....
Lo shock del tradimento non è l’amore finito ...
Ricordiamocelo ....è proprio il tradimento
Ma qui spesso non si fanno che analisi inutili ....
“Tradisco per non tradire me stesso...” 
hahahha
“No...fondamentalmente tradisco  perché non sono una persona leale ...”
Perché non sono una persona leale ?
Fatti una domanda e datti una risposta ...
Il resto è davvero un esercizio postumo che ha una domanda però diversa ...


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esatto...
> Chiamala lealtà o onesta ....
> Il resto è tuffa.....
> il leale che non ama ..condivide il problema ..il leale che non si sente capito cerca di farsi capire ..il leale lascia prima .....
> ...


Questa è una cosa che in effetti la psicologia, tesa a guardare solo all'individuo, dimentica ampiamente.
Devo aggiungere per dovere di cronaca che Recalcati insiste molto sul concetto di perdono.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Concordo sulla prima parte. La parte che riguarda il tradimento delle donne è un luogo comune invece. Non mi ci ritrovo


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che in effetti la psicologia, tesa a guardare solo all'individuo, dimentica ampiamente.
> Devo aggiungere per dovere di cronaca che Recalcati insiste molto sul concetto di perdono.


Ma contempla anche il non perdono perché il tradito può non farcela, può scegliere di conservare il ricordo della storia cosi com era prima. Lega il perdono molto all esperienza, all età, che secondo lui fa diventare meno rigidi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che in effetti la psicologia, tesa a guardare solo all'individuo, dimentica ampiamente.
> Devo aggiungere per dovere di cronaca che Recalcati insiste molto sul concetto di perdono.


Avrà i suoi motivi :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrà i suoi motivi :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


>


Nel suo ultimo libro ha detto che solo dopo anni di terapia ha abbandonato un dongiovannismo deleterio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh ..guarda...io sono molto più basica è banale ...
> Non si tradisce per tutte le minchionate scritte sopra ...o meglio.. si da una spiegazione di dettaglio che per me è banale.
> Secondo me si tradisce perché si e disonesti.
> Così come si ruba , si diffonde un segreto industriale o si calunnia ...perché si è disonesti...
> ...


Un disonesto può diventare onesto?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel suo ultimo libro ha detto che solo dopo anni di terapia ha abbandonato un dongiovannismo deleterio.


Toh, non lo avrei mai detto. 
)))))))


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Eh ..guarda...io sono molto più basica è banale ...
> Non si tradisce per tutte le minchionate scritte sopra ...o meglio.. si da una spiegazione di dettaglio che per me è banale.
> Secondo me si tradisce perché si e disonesti.
> Così come si ruba , si diffonde un segreto industriale o si calunnia ...perché si è disonesti...
> ...



Perfetto, bravissima!:up:


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un disonesto può diventare onesto?


E questo è il nocciolo della questione.
Penso di sì, bisogna però credere nella possibilità di conversione delle persone.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> E questo è il nocciolo della questione.
> Penso di sì, bisogna però credere nella possibilità di conversione delle persone.


Però si torna al mio thread sulle tipologie di traditori.
Un traditore occasionale può cambiare. Un traditore che ha reiterato con più partner può cambiare? Ma perché mai?
È come un ricco (di emozioni) e si sà che è più facile che un cammello (nella traduzione corretta: una gomena) passi per la cruda di un ago.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si torna al mio thread sulle tipologie di traditori.
> Un traditore occasionale può cambiare. Un traditore che ha reiterato con più partner può cambiare? Ma perché mai?
> È come un ricco (di emozioni) e si sà che è più facile che un cammello (nella traduzione corretta: una gomena) passi per la cruda di un ago.


Però sto pensando a questo:
un traditore occasionale non c'è bisogno che faccia un cambiamento dato che il suo tradimento è stata una uscita dal seminato, un fatto episodico in una vita tracciata.
Il vero cambiamento è quello della conversione di chi ha vissuto in un  certo modo,  ne ha preso coscienza e ha voluto, perché ha scelto, dare una svolta alla sua vita. Va da sé che occorra una convinzione granitica.

Dubbio dell'ultimo secondo: cosa intendi per traditore 'occasionale'? Sporadico o una tantum?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però sto pensando a questo:
> un traditore occasionale non c'è bisogno che faccia un cambiamento dato che il suo tradimento è stata una uscita dal seminato, un fatto episodico in una vita tracciata.
> Il vero cambiamento è quello della conversione di chi ha vissuto in un  certo modo,  ne ha preso coscienza e ha voluto, perché ha scelto, dare una svolta alla sua vita. Va da sé che occorra una convinzione granitica.
> 
> Dubbio dell'ultimo secondo: cosa intendi per traditore 'occasionale'? Sporadico o una tantum?


Io intendevo una tantum.
Però io le conversioni  le ho viste solo nei Promessi Sposi, padre Cristoforo, assassino occasionale, e l’Innominato, per opera della Provvidenza perché “Dio perdona tanto per un atto di misericordia”.
Ma si sa che così andavano le cose nel XVII secolo, secondo don Lisander.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io intendevo una tantum.
> Però io le conversioni  le ho viste solo nei Promessi Sposi, padre Cristoforo, assassino occasionale, e l’Innominato, per opera della Provvidenza perché “Dio perdona tanto per un atto di misericordia”.
> Ma si sa che così andavano le cose nel XVII secolo, secondo don Lisander.


Ah ok, è così che intendo anch'io.
I cambiamenti di comportamento e di stile di vita non penso che siano impossibili da realizzare, se davvero lo si vuole.
Nel caso specifico magari uno resta traditore inside, ma non lo esplicita più.
Credo che si possa fare...però la mano sul fuoco non ce la metterei.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah ok, è così che intendo anch'io.
> I cambiamenti di comportamento e di stile di vita non penso che siano impossibili da realizzare, se davvero lo si vuole.
> Nel caso specifico magari uno resta traditore inside, ma non lo esplicita più.
> Credo che si possa fare...però la mano sul fuoco non ce la metterei.


...nel XVII secolo


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un disonesto può diventare onesto?


Credo di sì ...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si torna al mio thread sulle tipologie di traditori.
> Un traditore occasionale può cambiare. Un traditore che ha reiterato con più partner può cambiare? Ma perché mai?
> È come un ricco (di emozioni) e si sà che è più facile che un cammello (nella traduzione corretta: una gomena) passi per la cruda di un ago.


Mmhh non ne farei una questione di serialita’ o meno ma, per esempio , di impatto in termini di effetti, dell’azione . 
Mi spiego... uno può reiterare impunito un’azione riprovevole...e poi capire solo quando si scontra con  gli effetti deflagranti reali di tale azione sugli altri e su di se ..
Oppure  può continuare e battersene e rimettere in pratica gli stessi atteggiamenti ..e quindi perpetuare nella sua disonestà . .
Alla psicologa che frequentai ..feci la stessa domanda che fai tu ora 
Mi disse che uno shock cambia la struttura del cervello ...e che mio marito aveva provato  uno shock nell’aver sfiorato la perdita della sua famiglia e di tutto quello che di importante aveva costruito,  a causa di un suo atteggiamento superficiale e scorretto  ...
Non voglio esagerare ma, per rendere l’idea, è come chi va velocissimo in macchina sentendosi figo e poi un giorno investe una persona uccidendola .... 
Dato che lo shock ha cambiato anche me ...così come ha cambiato lui in modo evidente... tendo a crederle


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh non ne farei una questione di serialita’ o meno ma, per esempio , di impatto in termini di effetti, dell’azione .
> Mi spiego... uno può reiterare impunito un’azione riprovevole...e poi capire solo quando si scontra con  gli effetti deflagranti reali di tale azione sugli altri e su di se ..
> Oppure  può continuare e battersene e rimettere in pratica gli stessi atteggiamenti ..e quindi perpetuare nella sua disonestà . .
> Alla psicologa che frequentai ..feci la stessa domanda che fai tu ora
> ...


Sarebbe possibile se lo shock fosse reale.
Forse...
Ma se non si perde nulla è come un incidente al simulatore. Potrebbe portare solo a prudenza.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mmhh non ne farei una questione di serialita’ o meno ma, per esempio , di impatto in termini di effetti, dell’azione .
> Mi spiego... uno può reiterare impunito un’azione riprovevole...e poi capire solo quando si scontra con  gli effetti deflagranti reali di tale azione sugli altri e su di se ..
> Oppure  può continuare e battersene e rimettere in pratica gli stessi atteggiamenti ..e quindi perpetuare nella sua disonestà . .
> Alla psicologa che frequentai ..feci la stessa domanda che fai tu ora
> ...


Un incidente per chi guida correttamente è qualcosa di imprevedibile. Chi guida in maniera imprudente è quasi sempre consapevole di quello che gli può capitare e accetta il rischio connesso (a volte amandolo pure) a fronte del piacere di condurre l'auto in una certa maniera.
Lo shock è sempre conseguenza di un evento traumatico.
Può essere inteso come tale la scoperta di reiterati tradimenti da parte di un traditore? 
Che un tradito possa considerare un evento traumatico scoprire la vera natura del coniuge è assodato: io e te abbiamo avuto uno shock.
Mia moglie no. Ne sono certo.
Lei ha sempre calcolato tutto. Sapeva esattamente come comportarsi e studiava il modo migliore per gestire la situazione. Mi conosceva, riusciva a prevedere le mie azioni, le studiava e commentava con l'amante: il suo obiettivo era conservare il matrimonio e la relazione con l'amante, non dover fare alcuna scelta.
Era ben conscia che io non mi sarei mai separato: sapeva quanto tenevo a mia figlia e che amavo anche lei.
Non credo affatto lei sia una persona diversa dagli altri che hanno tradito. Sarebbe troppo facile attribuire a lei comportamenti esclusivi. Io stesso se mi fossi trovato nella sua situazione mi sarei comportato nella maniera più adatta a lenire i danni. Se tradisci sai di rischiare, metti in conto di essere scoperto e prefiguri come comportarti nel caso. Non puoi avere uno shock, perché questa situazione fa parte di quello che si chiama rischio calcolato.
Esattamente come lo stunt-man sa che può subire un incidente mentre lavora. Cerca di ridurre al minimo il pericolo, ma sa che non potrà mai essere pari a zero.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe possibile se lo shock fosse reale.
> Forse...
> Ma se non si perde nulla è come un incidente al simulatore. Potrebbe portare solo a prudenza.


Si chiama "caga", non shock.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un disonesto può diventare onesto?


Sì, se si rende conto del male che ha commesso e ha abbastanza empatia per comprenderlo e addolorarsi per le sue azioni.
Mia moglie l'altro giorno ha ribadito il concetto che "avevo esagerato" con la mia reazione all'epoca, che lei non mi avrebbe mai lasciato e che quella storia sarebbe stato meglio lasciargliela vivere senza investigare.
Nel dire queste cose ha esplicitato la sua visione del tradimento e la sua totale assenza di empatia.
Non tradire più per "caga" è ben diverso dal non farlo "per consapevolezza del dolore che si infligge".


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Comunque lo shock deve essere associato a dei sintomi.
Io soffrivo per esempio di insonnia, di ansia.
Avevo e ho ancora saltuariamente disturbi psicosomatici (di solito coinvolgono stomaco, intestino, prostata).
Poi c'è la perdita di autostima, la depressione, la desensibilizzazione emotiva, perdita della memoria.
Se non si hanno disturbi di alcun genere non si può rilevare uno stato di shock.
Su di me è stata una bella batosta.
Quando mi recai al consultorio anni fa la consulente (non ricordo che titolo avesse)  ricordo che mi fissò un incontro con lo psicologo. Stavo per mettermi a piangere davanti a lei.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un incidente per chi guida correttamente è qualcosa di imprevedibile. Chi guida in maniera imprudente è quasi sempre consapevole di quello che gli può capitare e accetta il rischio connesso (a volte amandolo pure) a fronte del piacere di condurre l'auto in una certa maniera.
> Lo shock è sempre conseguenza di un evento traumatico.
> Può essere inteso come tale la scoperta di reiterati tradimenti da parte di un traditore?
> Che un tradito possa considerare un evento traumatico scoprire la vera natura del coniuge è assodato: io e te abbiamo avuto uno shock.
> ...


Verissimo.
Non è la stessa cosa finire in prigione dopo più rapine e finirci per un errore giudiziario.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque lo shock deve essere associato a dei sintomi.
> Io soffrivo per esempio di insonnia, di ansia.
> Avevo e ho ancora saltuariamente disturbi psicosomatici (di solito coinvolgono stomaco, intestino, prostata).
> Poi c'è la perdita di autostima, la depressione, la desensibilizzazione emotiva, perdita della memoria.
> ...


Verissimo anche questo.


----------



## Lostris (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, se si rende conto del male che ha commesso e ha abbastanza empatia per comprenderlo e addolorarsi per le sue azioni.
> *Mia moglie l'altro giorno ha ribadito il concetto che "avevo esagerato" con la mia reazione all'epoca, che lei non mi avrebbe mai lasciato e che quella storia sarebbe stato meglio lasciargliela vivere senza investigare*.
> Nel dire queste cose ha esplicitato la sua visione del tradimento e la sua totale assenza di empatia.
> Non tradire più per "caga" è ben diverso dal non farlo "per consapevolezza del dolore che si infligge".


Scusa ma per me che ti dica una cosa del genere è gravissimo.

Inconcepibile.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe possibile se lo shock fosse reale.
> Forse...
> Ma se non si perde nulla è come un incidente al simulatore. Potrebbe portare solo a prudenza.


Portrebbensi oppure no. Io non lo so e certo non posso saperlo. 
Tu perché sei così certa del no?


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma per me che ti dica una cosa del genere è gravissimo.
> 
> Inconcepibile.


E' una forma di negazione, sempre legata ai meccanismi psicologici di difesa.
"Vedo che ho causato male - sto male, nego di aver causato male - sto bene".
Così non si opera alcun cambiamento - l'atteggiamento risulta sempre difensivo.
Ma non si sviluppa neppure una coscienza etica.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma per me che ti dica una cosa del genere è gravissimo.
> 
> Inconcepibile.


Sono molto d’accordo 
Assomiglia alla reazione del marito di Laura, che io considero profondamente malato, a prescindere dalle mignotte


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Portrebbensi oppure no. Io non lo so e certo non posso saperlo.
> Tu perché sei così certa del no?


Perché purtroppo sono disincantata.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una forma di negazione, sempre legata ai meccanismi psicologici di difesa.
> "Vedo che ho causato male - sto male, nego di aver causato male - sto bene".
> Così non si opera alcun cambiamento - l'atteggiamento risulta sempre difensivo.


Che sia difendivonnon c’e dubbio... nessuno pensava che fosse offensivo ...
Ma è inaccettabile comunque


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché purtroppo sono disincantata.


Dalla tua esperienza ..capisco.
Ma non sarà per giustificare il fatto di non aver dato una seconda possibilità a tuo marito ?


----------



## Lostris (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una forma di negazione, sempre legata ai meccanismi psicologici di difesa.
> "Vedo che ho causato male - sto male, nego di aver causato male - sto bene".
> Così non si opera alcun cambiamento - l'atteggiamento risulta sempre difensivo.
> Ma non si sviluppa neppure una coscienza etica.


Sarà...

ma è una forma di negazione a cui non si dovrebbe negare un bel vaffa....

Si può spiegare tutto, e ciononostante certe cose restano inaccettabili.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un incidente per chi guida correttamente è qualcosa di imprevedibile. Chi guida in maniera imprudente è quasi sempre consapevole di quello che gli può capitare e accetta il rischio connesso (a volte amandolo pure) a fronte del piacere di condurre l'auto in una certa maniera.
> Lo shock è sempre conseguenza di un evento traumatico.
> Può essere inteso come tale la scoperta di reiterati tradimenti da parte di un traditore?
> Che un tradito possa considerare un evento traumatico scoprire la vera natura del coniuge è assodato: io e te abbiamo avuto uno shock.
> ...


Ma dai ...ma davvero sei convinto di quello che hai scritto ?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che sia difendivonnon c’e dubbio... nessuno pensava che fosse offensivo ...
> Ma è inaccettabile comunque


Invece io lo trovo coerente non solo con la sua personalità, così come si è delineata nella cronaca in diretta di Danny, ma con l’organizzazione mentale di chi tradisce con il pensiero di avere il diritto di disporre di sé e vivere quello che desidera. 
Non hai letto che i traditori dicono di non potersi pentire di una scelta che hanno fatto coscientemente?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dalla tua esperienza ..capisco.
> Ma non sarà per giustificare il fatto di non aver dato una seconda possibilità a tuo marito ?


Ho fatto molto bene. 
E tutte le utenti che l’hanno data poi...
Ci saranno le eccezioni.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

La negazione è uno strumento di difesa molto utilizzato da chi tradisce.
Lo si può associare anche alla mostrizzazione, per esempio, quando essa non è frutto di calcolo.
E' un'attribuzione delle responsabilità e delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni alla vittima.
Chi attua questo meccanismo è una persona che vive una condizione di scissione: usando un luogo comune potremmo dire che "predica bene e razzola male", anche se non è proprio così.
Ha una sua etica introiettata, sa distinguere quello che è bene da quello che è male, è conscia che non riuscirebbe a tollerare l'essere vittima delle stesse azioni che commette.
Ma nel momento in cui alla persona in questione viene attribuita la responsabilità di un'azione che sa di non essere conforme ai principi morali introiettati e ne vede gli effetti - il dolore altrui, il danno sugli altri e su di sé - non riesce a gestire la propria colpa e la sposta sulla vittima. Di solito è un comportamento associabile a persone molto fragili caratterialmente e con modeste dosi empatiche. La reazione si può accompagnare anche ad altri meccanismi di difesa.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma dai ...ma davvero sei convinto di quello che hai scritto ?


Essendoci passato, sì.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che sia difendivonnon c’e dubbio... nessuno pensava che fosse offensivo ...
> Ma è inaccettabile comunque


In me ha creato distanza.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sarà...
> 
> ma è una forma di negazione a cui non si dovrebbe negare un bel vaffa....
> 
> Si può spiegare tutto, e ciononostante certe cose restano inaccettabili.


Hai presente l’adolescente beccato a farsi una canna dal genitore?


----------



## Lostris (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai presente l’adolescente beccato a farsi una canna dal genitore?


Ehm..... no....
non ancora...


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai presente l’adolescente beccato a farsi una canna dal genitore?


Questo però è un altro caso.
Di solito non vi è negazione, in questi casi.
Il genitore viene visto come l'intruso che entra in una sfera privata che va tutelata con maggior cautela.
La canna come qualcosa di giusto e piacevole.
Il tradito che nega è quello a cui non piacerebbe essere tradito, quindi ha una visione negativa del tradimento.
Il tradito del tuo esempio non ha interesse sostanziale all'essere tradito, quanto a perdere il suo stile di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm..... no....
> non ancora...


Neanch’io per esperienza diretta.
Ma vale per chiunque abbia fatto qualcosa che voleva fare.
Usualmente il traditore scoperto si mostra sorpreso dalla reazione del tradito. Non è solo perché magari lo aveva mostrizzato e immaginato indifferente, ma anche perché “...ma che sarà mai?!”


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La negazione è uno strumento di difesa molto utilizzato da chi tradisce.
> Lo si può associare anche alla mostrizzazione, per esempio, quando essa non è frutto di calcolo.
> E' un'attribuzione delle responsabilità e delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni alla vittima.
> Chi attua questo meccanismo è una persona che vive una condizione di scissione: usando un luogo comune potremmo dire che "predica bene e razzola male", anche se non è proprio così.
> ...


Io quoto tutto ciò che scrivi..È cosi. Soprattutto quando in precedenza hai detto che lei era sicura che tu amandola e essendo legato a tua figlia avresti abbozzato e incassato il colpo. In fin dei conti..aveva preso precauzioni per non farsi beccare e poi in tal caso c era il paracadute      del tanto non mi lascia..la mia situazione è molto molto simile. Sanno che abbiamo elevato concetto di coppia e famiglia per il quale non buttiamo tutto alle ortiche. E la dimostrazione è nel fatto che io sono convinto che mai e poi mai le ridaresti pan per focaccia. Ne avresti pieno titolo..ma non lo fai. Perché temi che lei non lo sopporti e faccia saltare il banco, cosa che tu non vuoi.


----------



## Lostris (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanch’io per esperienza diretta.
> Ma vale per chiunque abbia fatto qualcosa che voleva fare.
> Usualmente il traditore scoperto si mostra sorpreso dalla reazione del tradito. Non è solo perché magari lo aveva mostrizzato e immaginato indifferente, ma anche perché “...ma che sarà mai?!”


Io non lo penserei mai.

Perchè so perfettamente che sarei imperdonabile ai suoi occhi. E a ragione.

Io non riuscirei ad accettare nemmeno la metà di ciò che ho fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo però è un altro caso.
> Di solito non vi è negazione, in questi casi.
> Il genitore viene visto come l'intruso che entra in una sfera privata che va tutelata con maggior cautela.
> La canna come qualcosa di giusto e piacevole.
> ...


Non tutti i traditori non vorrebbero essere traditi. Vorrebbero discrezione per non perdere reputazione, magari, ma minimizzano la gravità del fatto.


----------



## disincantata (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, se si rende conto del male che ha commesso e ha abbastanza empatia per comprenderlo e addolorarsi per le sue azioni.
> Mia moglie l'altro giorno ha ribadito il concetto che "avevo esagerato" con la mia reazione all'epoca, che lei non mi avrebbe mai lasciato e che quella storia sarebbe stato meglio lasciargliela vivere senza investigare.
> Nel dire queste cose ha esplicitato la sua visione del tradimento e la sua totale assenza di empatia.
> Non tradire più per "caga" è ben diverso dal non farlo "per consapevolezza del dolore che si infligge".



Mio marito volerebbe dalla finestra se gli venisse in mente di dirmi una cosa simile.

Tu  la trovi giusta?

Poi  ovvio che non posso entrare nella sua testa.

Ma tutti i suoi comportamenti  post-tradimento  mi hanno dimostrato altro verso di me, e mai e poi mai mi ha addossato una minima colpa, responsabilita' o fatto capire di volere altro. 

Tua moglie,  tradimento a parte, in molte occasioni ha sbagliato e tanto verso di te.

Che in famiglia stia bene nessun dubbio, sei un papa' esemplare ed utilissimo in casa.


----------



## Jacaranda (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto molto bene.
> E tutte le utenti che l’hanno data poi...
> Ci saranno le eccezioni.


Ci aggiorniamo tra qualche anno  
Chissà


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Io quoto tutto ciò che scrivi..È cosi. Soprattutto quando in precedenza hai detto che lei era sicura che tu amandola e essendo legato a tua figlia avresti abbozzato e incassato il colpo. In fin dei conti..aveva preso precauzioni per non farsi beccare e poi in tal caso c era il paracadute      del tanto non mi lascia..la mia situazione è molto molto simile. Sanno che abbiamo elevato concetto di coppia e famiglia per il quale non buttiamo tutto alle ortiche. E la dimostrazione è nel fatto che io sono convinto che mai e poi mai le ridaresti pan per focaccia. Ne avresti pieno titolo..ma non lo fai. Perché temi che lei non lo sopporti e faccia saltare il banco, cosa che tu non vuoi.


Non sarebbe questa la ragione.
E' legata alla mia concezione di bene e male.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori non vorrebbero essere traditi. Vorrebbero discrezione per non perdere reputazione, magari, ma minimizzano la gravità del fatto.


Vero.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sarebbe questa la ragione.
> E' legata alla mia concezione di bene e male.


Si lo so..ma se la applichi dovresti mollare il male. Abbandonare chi ha una concezione diversa dalla tua non condividerci il tetto. Difficile pensare un magistrato che convive con un pregiudicato


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una forma di negazione, sempre legata ai meccanismi psicologici di difesa.
> "Vedo che ho causato male - sto male, nego di aver causato male - sto bene".
> Così non si opera alcun cambiamento - l'atteggiamento risulta sempre difensivo.
> Ma non si sviluppa neppure una coscienza etica.


Non andare sulle spiegazioni psicologiche ,  ti ricordo che esistono semplicemente gli stronzi e le stronze


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si lo so..ma se la applichi dovresti mollare il male. Abbandonare chi ha una concezione diversa dalla tua non condividerci il tetto. Difficile pensare un magistrato che convive con un pregiudicato


Ma il male non è chi commette il male.
Il male è l'azione.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci aggiorniamo tra qualche anno
> Chissà


Spero che tu abbia ragione.

Non è solo questione di tradimento. Le modalità relazionali che abbiamo con le persone non cambiano.
Hai presente la riunione di classe dopo decenni?
Si riproducono gli stessi ruoli, indipendentemente dai percorsi di vita successivi.
La timidina resta la timidina anche se è diventata top manager, lo sbruffone resta sbruffone, anche se è disoccupato.


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma per me che ti dica una cosa del genere è gravissimo.
> 
> Inconcepibile.


Allucinante.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il male non è chi commette il male.
> Il male è l'azione.


Danny..si. l'azione di un attore. Tu sei troppo avvocato difensore di tua moglie


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si lo so..ma se la applichi dovresti mollare il male. Abbandonare chi ha una concezione diversa dalla tua non condividerci il tetto. Difficile pensare un magistrato che convive con un pregiudicato


Scopare non è un reato. 
La divergenza è con chi e sul peso da dare a una relazione.
Un traditore che non vuole separarsi dà a quella relazione un valore di piacere che attiene alla sua sfera individuale, come se fosse un porno visto da solo o una birra in più alla pizzata con amici.


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una forma di negazione, sempre legata ai meccanismi psicologici di difesa.
> "Vedo che ho causato male - sto male, nego di aver causato male - sto bene".
> Così non si opera alcun cambiamento - l'atteggiamento risulta sempre difensivo.
> Ma non si sviluppa neppure una coscienza etica.


È una patologia grave non sviluppare una coscienza etica in un consesso civile, l'anticamera della sociopatia.....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> È una patologia grave non sviluppare una coscienza etica in un consesso civile, l'anticamera della sociopatia.....


È una patologia diffusa.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non andare sulle spiegazioni psicologiche ,  ti ricordo che esistono semplicemente gli stronzi e le stronze


Sì, ma capisci che se a tradire fossi stato io, per dire, non sarebbe stata la reazione alla scoperta quello che mi avrebbe qualificato come stronzo agli occhi  di mia moglie?
Lo sarei stato comunque.
La reazione alla scoperta mostra invece le possibilità e le speranze di recupero - ed è importante per chi è tradito per fare scelte opportune.
Per esempio: ha senso restare fedeli a chi ci ha tradito?
In teoria sì, nel momento in cui io riconosco il concetto di fedeltà e lo applico anche a chi ha tradito.
Nella pratica invece dovrei valutare le opportunità.
Chi ha tradito ha compreso il dolore subito dal tradito?
Si è reso conto di avere sbagliato? 
Sta fingendo per tenermi buono o è sincero?
E, nella sincerità, che tipo di reazione mostra?
Un conto è restare legati a una persona che ha compreso di avere sbagliato, si è pentita e se tornasse indietro non rifarebbe nulla di quello che ha scelto di fare, un altro stare insieme a una che rifarebbe tutto e che ha interrotto solo per evitare guai maggiori. 
CI devono essere aspettative diverse.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una patologia diffusa.


In realtà è un meccanismo di difesa, non è assolutamente una patologia.
Riguarda tutti.


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una patologia diffusa.


Non per questo meno grave....

Parlo della mancanza di coscienza etica a, non di tradimento


----------



## Divì (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà è un meccanismo di difesa, non è assolutamente una patologia.
> Riguarda tutti.


Non avere coscienza etica?

Sì comincia dando fuoco alle formiche....


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scopare non è un reato.
> La divergenza è con chi e sul peso da dare a una relazione.
> Un traditore che non vuole separarsi dà a quella relazione un valore di piacere che attiene alla sua sfera individuale, come se fosse un porno visto da solo o una birra in più alla pizzata con amici.


A parte che scopare con altri quando sei sposata è reato (seppure senza sanzioni). resta che il mio era un esempio. Condividere la vita con chi ha concezione diversa dalla tua è triste. Chi avrebbe scelto i propri partner se avesse saputo prima queste ''divergenze'' che non sono banali..non sono assimilabili a scoprire che le piace dormire coi bigodini. Si accettano perché oramai è fatta e c è troppo in ballo. Danny, come tanti qui compreso il sottoscritto, ha fatto un calcolo costi/benefici, con un q.b. di ''amore'' che ancora resiste verso il partner.


----------



## Lostris (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A parte che *scopare con altri quando sei sposata è reato *(seppure senza sanzioni). resta che il mio era un esempio. Condividere la vita con chi ha concezione diversa dalla tua è triste. Chi avrebbe scelto i propri partner se avesse saputo prima queste divergenze che non sono banali..non sono assimilabili a scoprire che le piace dormire coi bigodini. Si accettano perché oramai è fatta e c è troppo in ballo.


Non sono del settore... ma son quasi certa che non sia reato.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non sono del settore... ma son quasi certa che non sia reato.


Il cc obbliga alla fedeltà nel matrimonio. Non c è sanzione. È pero usato per l'addebito.  
                                             Dispositivo dell'art. 143 Codice civile. 
Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri [151, 160, 316; 29, 30 Cost.].
Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale [146], alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione [107, 146; 570 c.p.].


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In realtà è un meccanismo di difesa, non è assolutamente una patologia.
> Riguarda tutti.


Oggi ti avrei dato 10 verdi!


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Non avere coscienza etica?
> 
> Sì comincia dando fuoco alle formiche....


La coscienza etica esiste... esiste quasi sempre in questi casi, anche se messa a tacere.
Viene spostata la responsabilità altrove con un meccanismo di difesa proprio perché esiste questa maledetta coscienza etica che renderebbe insopportabile assumere la responsabilità del dolore altrui.
La mostrizzazione per esempio fa questo. Sarebbe totalmente assente nel caso di assenza di coscienza.
Chi tradisce lo farebbe alla luce del sole, senza nascondere nulla, senza neppure preoccuparsi di quello che potrebbero pensare gli altri, restando sbalordito qualora venisse criticato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Ù





Divì ha detto:


> Non per questo meno grave....
> 
> Parlo della mancanza di coscienza etica a, non di tradimento


Concordo anche su questo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> A parte che scopare con altri quando sei sposata è reato (seppure senza sanzioni). resta che il mio era un esempio. Condividere la vita con chi ha concezione diversa dalla tua è triste. Chi avrebbe scelto i propri partner se avesse saputo prima queste ''divergenze'' che non sono banali..non sono assimilabili a scoprire che le piace dormire coi bigodini. Si accettano perché oramai è fatta e c è troppo in ballo. Danny, come tanti qui compreso il sottoscritto, ha fatto un calcolo costi/benefici, con un q.b. di ''amore'' che ancora resiste verso il partner.


Tradire non è reato. È semmai una inadempienza a un contratto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il cc obbliga alla fedeltà nel matrimonio. Non c è sanzione. È pero usato per l'addebito.
> Dispositivo dell'art. 143 Codice civile.
> Con il matrimonio il marito e la moglie acquistano gli stessi diritti e assumono i medesimi doveri [151, 160, 316; 29, 30 Cost.].
> Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale [146], alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione [107, 146; 570 c.p.].


No.
Infatti l’addebito avviene non per il semplice tradimento.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tradire non è reato. È semmai una inadempienza a un contratto.


Bo..sarà come dici... http://www.separazione-divorzio.com/sentenze_addebito.php


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Infatti l’addebito avviene non per il semplice tradimento.


Certo...se tradisci ma c'era crisi allora non hai addebito. Ma devi dimostrare la crisi..cioè non si convive sotto stesso tetto e tanto altro. Praticamente nessuno. I tradimenti sono quasi tutti in matrimoni ''normali''..sono a sorpresa. .......'' La reiterata violazione dell'obbligo di fedeltà coniugale, tanto più se attuata attraverso una stabile relazione extraconiugale, rappresenta una violazione particolarmente grave di tale obbligo, che, determinando normalmente l'intollerabilità della prosecuzione della convivenza, deve ritenersi, di regola, causa della separazione personale dei coniugi e, quindi, circostanza sufficiente a giustificare l'addebito della separazione al coniuge che ne è responsabile, sempre che non si constati la mancanza di nesso causale tra infedeltà e crisi coniugale mediante un accertamento rigoroso e una valutazione complessiva del comportamento di entrambi i coniugi, da cui risulti la preesistenza di una crisi già irrimediabilmente in atto in un contesto caratterizzato da una convivenza meramente formale. 
Cass. Sezione I, sentenza 24 ottobre 2005 n. 20536 (in Guida al Diritto, Edizione n. 47 del 10 dicembre 2005, pagina 40)''


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo...se tradisci ma c'era crisi allora non hai addebito. Ma devi dimostrare la crisi..cioè non si convive sotto stesso tetto e tanto altro. Praticamente nessuno. I tradimenti sono quasi tutti in matrimoni ''normali''..sono a sorpresa. .......'' La reiterata violazione dell'obbligo di fedeltà coniugale, tanto più se attuata attraverso una stabile relazione extraconiugale, rappresenta una violazione particolarmente grave di tale obbligo, che, determinando normalmente l'intollerabilità della prosecuzione della convivenza, deve ritenersi, di regola, causa della separazione personale dei coniugi e, quindi, circostanza sufficiente a giustificare l'addebito della separazione al coniuge che ne è responsabile, sempre che non si constati la mancanza di nesso causale tra infedeltà e crisi coniugale mediante un accertamento rigoroso e una valutazione complessiva del comportamento di entrambi i coniugi, da cui risulti la preesistenza di una crisi già irrimediabilmente in atto in un contesto caratterizzato da una convivenza meramente formale.
> Cass. Sezione I, sentenza 24 ottobre 2005 n. 20536 (in Guida al Diritto, Edizione n. 47 del 10 dicembre 2005, pagina 40)''


Si deve provare il nesso causale e non provare che non ci sia.


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Aprile 2019)

Reacalcati il corrispondente da S.Siro x l Inter di Telombardia? Non lo facevo così intellettuale...

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Reacalcati il corrispondente da S.Siro x l Inter di Telombardia? Non lo facevo così intellettuale...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


No Recalcati da Cernusco sul Naviglio.


----------



## Eagle72 (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si deve provare il nesso causale e non provare che non ci sia.


Non ti seguo. Siamo partiti parlando dell' infedeltà da un pdv civilistico (hai detto non è mica reato!). Il cc riporta quello che ho riportato..la fedeltà è un obbligo e per un tradimento si può avere, guarda caso, l'addebito. Chi ha tradito può difendersi se e solo se dimostra una crisi preesistente che  l'ha condotto nelle braccia altrui. Crisi da dimostrare non a parole ma con fatti. Tipo non si viveva più sotto stesso tetto ecc. Certo nesso causale...quello che sto a di. Ma se non dimostra sto film se la pija in saccoccia. Punto. ps il 99 per cento dei tradimenti è fatto in situazioni normali, di coppie cioe non in crisi conclamata tale da esser supportata con evidenze in giudizio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non ti seguo. Siamo partiti parlando dell' infedeltà da un pdv civilistico (hai detto non è mica reato!). Il cc riporta quello che ho riportato..la fedeltà è un obbligo e per un tradimento si può avere, guarda caso, l'addebito. Chi ha tradito può difendersi se e solo se dimostra una crisi preesistente che  l'ha condotto nelle braccia altrui. Crisi da dimostrare non a parole ma con fatti. Tipo non si viveva più sotto stesso tetto ecc. Certo nesso causale...quello che sto a di. Ma se non dimostra sto film se la pija in saccoccia. Punto. ps il 99 per cento dei tradimenti è fatto in situazioni normali, di coppie cioe non in crisi conclamata tale da esser supportata con evidenze in giudizio.


Chiarirà meglio [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiarirà meglio [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]


Provo. Giusto un paio di cose. 

Adulterio e concubinato erano reati nel nostro ordinamento, più o meno fino a una cinquantina di anni fa (e c'era una significativa distinzione nella fattispecie a seconda che a tradire fosse l'uomo o la donna).

Da tempo sono stati derubricati al rango di fatto che può costituire (non sempre) inadempimento al matrimonio fondante una richiesta di addebito della separazione.

Il nesso di causa  "collega" l'evento della separazione al tradimento. Con modalità che (non è mia materia comunque, ma il nesso di causa e' meccanismo operante anche altrove) sono elaborate dalla Giurisprudenza che tende a fare discendere la separazione per via per così dire  "diretta" al tradimento. Sempre nell'ottica di determinate conseguenze, tra cui certamente l'addebito. Così, se scopro un tradimento DIECI ANNI FA, e ci passo sopra, oggi non posso invocare quel tradimento come elemento che rende fondato l'addebito. Più discutibile il caso in cui tollero per dieci anni che il coniuge abbia varie avventure extra, e mi separo con richiesta di addebito per l'ultima di queste storie. A mio avviso in questo caso c'è da provare un plus, rispetto agli altri tradimenti tollerati, che potrebbe consistere in una modalità atta a procurarmi discredito. Sono diversi i casi. La Cassazione fissa solo alcuni principi, il resto lo fanno i Tribunali. Almeno in primo grado. Proprio brevemente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo. Giusto un paio di cose.
> 
> Adulterio e concubinato erano reati nel nostro ordinamento, più o meno fino a una cinquantina di anni fa (e c'era una significativa distinzione nella fattispecie a seconda che a tradire fosse l'uomo o la donna).
> 
> ...


Grazie.
Costi minimi di una giudiziale?


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Costi minimi di una giudiziale?


Figurati.

E' un giudizio vero e proprio, stando ai parametri ministeriali che lo definiscono come un giudizio di valore indeterminabile, a occhio e croce il minimo starà sui 7/8 mila. Ma è indicativo.


----------



## mistral (21 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma il male non è chi commette il male.
> Il male è l'azione.


Danny,mi fa quasi tenerezza il tuo continuo sforzo e la tua analisi costante per cercare una ragione per sopportare lo stare con tua moglie.
Ti sforzi da anni per trovarle delle attenuanti anche quando continua a gettarti fango addosso.
Io non ce la farei mai e poi mai.Mio marito non oserebbe nemmeno pensare che io possa aver esagerato in qualsiasi comportamento sopra le righe tenuto dopo la scoperta.
Pensi purtroppo che la causa di questo suo comportamento sia tu. Evidentemente lei ti vede talmente debole da ritenerti incapace di reagire a qualsiasi suo attacco.
Sei troppo prevedibile ed affidabile


----------



## mistral (21 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque lo shock deve essere associato a dei sintomi.
> Io soffrivo per esempio di insonnia, di ansia.
> Avevo e ho ancora saltuariamente disturbi psicosomatici (di solito coinvolgono stomaco, intestino, prostata).
> Poi c'è la perdita di autostima, la depressione, la desensibilizzazione emotiva, perdita della memoria.
> ...


Se ciò che scrivi è vero,mio marito non guarderà più una donna .:-D
Ha avuto uno shock tale da aver cambiato anche tutte le sue abitudini sbagliate ventennali.
Ha avuto sintomi psicosomatici terribili,e per due anni è caduto in una specie di limbo ,terrorizzato da qualsiasi mio malumore .
Ad oggi ha una cura anche eccessiva di tutto ciò che potrebbe farmi tornare lì con il pensiero.Prende tutte le misure possibili per mettermi al corrente dei suoi spostamenti .
Lo trovo anche eccessivo ma il fatto che io non abbia dubbi serve a lui per stare sereno ,il suo agire per rassicurarmi,rassicura lui .
Immagino che gli sia chiaro che in caso di dubbi non ci sarebbe più nessuna remora da parte mia.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io non ce la farei mai e poi mai.Mio marito non oserebbe nemmeno pensare che io possa aver esagerato in qualsiasi comportamento sopra le righe tenuto dopo la scoperta.





mistral ha detto:


> Se ciò che scrivi è vero,mio marito non guarderà più una donna .:-D
> Ha avuto uno shock tale da aver cambiato anche tutte le sue abitudini sbagliate ventennali.
> Ha avuto sintomi psicosomatici terribili,e per due anni è caduto in una specie di limbo ,terrorizzato da qualsiasi mio malumore .
> Ad oggi ha una cura anche eccessiva di tutto ciò che potrebbe farmi tornare lì con il pensiero.Prende tutte le misure possibili per mettermi al corrente dei suoi spostamenti .


Uhm...


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ciò che scrivi è vero,mio marito non guarderà più una donna .:-D
> Immagino che gli sia chiaro che in caso di dubbi non ci sarebbe più nessuna remora da parte mia.


È esattamente quella che chiamo 'caga'.
Se a te va bene, so' soddisfazioni.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È esattamente quella che chiamo 'caga'.
> Se a te va bene, so' soddisfazioni.


Quindi, per intenderci ..vediamo se ho capito bene la tua posizione :
- tua moglie è l’unica sincera. Ti ha tradito per sacrosanto validi motivi e ti ha detto di non scassarle le balle. Evviva la sincerità . Quindi rimani nonostante lei ti consideri un suppellettile perché ti conviene più che pagarti un altro affitto in una casa più brutta. 
(E dici a Mistral “son soddisfazioni ?”)
- tutti i fedifraghi che, una volta scoperti, hanno mostrato pentimento e hanno radicalmente cambiato vita riproponendosi come mariti/mogli esemplari... stanno in realtà fingendo e bisognerebbe quindi essere insoddisfatti di questa situazione ...
Ma se anche fosse vera questa tua supposizione ..che tu e Brunetta sostenete a spada tratta.. ma non eri tu che dicevi che avresti voluto non sapere nulla del tradimento e continuare nella finzione ? 
Non sarebbe anche questa una bella finzione ..rispetto ad una cruda verità che è quella che dici di vivere tu ?


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, per intenderci ..vediamo se ho capito bene la tua posizione :
> - tua moglie è l’unica sincera. Ti ha tradito per sacrosanto validi motivi e ti ha detto di non scassarle le balle. Evviva la sincerità . Quindi rimani nonostante lei ti consideri un suppellettile perché ti conviene più che pagarti un altro affitto in una casa più brutta.
> (E dici a Mistral “son soddisfazioni ?”)
> - tutti i fedifraghi che, una volta scoperti, hanno mostrato pentimento e hanno radicalmente cambiato vita riproponendosi come mariti/mogli esemplari... stanno in realtà fingendo e bisognerebbe quindi essere insoddisfatti di questa situazione ...
> ...


Secondo te Mistral ha piena fiducia nel marito?
Sarebbe ancora qui dopo anni se ne avesse veramente e tutto fosse rientrato?
Il come si comporta chi ha tradito non è l'ago della bilancia: è chi vi resta accanto che deve capire se è sereno oppure no, se ama, se sta bene, se lo sarà in futuro. 
Ci vedi tutto questo?
Io la leggo da anni e vedo solo una maschera e una donna frustrata affettivamente che si nasconde dietro un atteggiamento che evita di palesarlo, ma lo manifesta ugualmente nei modi. 
Di me sai tutto invece e non puoi avere dubbi. 
Come io non dovrei averne molti su di te. 
Poi si possono scegliere tutte le strade che uno preferisce, se crede che siano opportune per varie ragioni.
Basta dirlo. Siamo su un forum dove ci si mostra per quello che si è, in teoria. Anche nelle debolezze, cosa che richiede qualche sforzo in più.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi, per intenderci ..vediamo se ho capito bene la tua posizione :
> - tua moglie è l’unica sincera. Ti ha tradito per sacrosanto validi motivi e ti ha detto di non scassarle le balle. Evviva la sincerità . Quindi rimani nonostante lei ti consideri un suppellettile perché ti conviene più che pagarti un altro affitto in una casa più brutta.
> (E dici a Mistral “son soddisfazioni ?”)
> - tutti i fedifraghi che, una volta scoperti, hanno mostrato pentimento e hanno radicalmente cambiato vita riproponendosi come mariti/mogli esemplari... stanno in realtà fingendo e bisognerebbe quindi essere insoddisfatti di questa situazione ...
> ...


Però questa sintesi non è corretta.
Io non ho detto che tutti i traditori pentiti non sono sinceri.
Ho detto che dipende dai tradimenti e che chi ha compiuto tradimenti reiterati ha dimostrato eticamente e fisicamente di non avere remore e psicologicamente di desiderare emozioni di quel tipo e di essere stato in grado di mentire con disinvoltura per anni in tutti i sensi, non solo inventando impegni inesistenti per coprirsi, ma anche mentire emotivamente.
Di questo tipo di traditori dubito che siano proprio in grado di ripristinare una vita a loro avviso piatta e una emotività sana. Il perdono ottenuto credo che li renderebbe solo più prudenti e accorti.
Altra cosa è il caso di chi tradisce una volta per una attrazione che fa vacillare. Questo è il caso di debolezza umana. Ci si può rendere conto di aver fatto del male e di aver seguito emozioni o un sentimento che tradiva le proprie scelte. Questo è il caso di @_marietto_ citato da @_Divì_.
Danny e molti altri hanno subìto un tradimento che li ha devastati e, dopo un primo periodo in cui hanno creduto di poter ricostruire, hanno constatato che non poteva funzionare. Ma considerazioni legittime di opportunità affettiva, la figlia o per altri i figli, ed economica, anche in merito a tenore di vita per sé e i figli, hanno scelto di restare in un matrimonio di mutuo aiuto. È una cosa frequente, ma non ci si arriva in pochi mesi. In questo contesto la spietatezza della moglie di Danny rivela aspetti di lei che forse aveva voluto ignorare.
Questo non credo che non gli consenta di considerare un traditore che non lascia per le stesse considerazioni di convenienza che sono simili alle sue, un partner che non è considerabile più un coniuge, ma un partner di mutuo aiuto per la famiglia. 

Ai  miei tempi io non avrei voluto essere tradita per amore, poi ho riflettuto mesi e ho capito che mi sarebbe piaciuto anche non essere tradita per dovere, ovvero per il rispetto del patto e del progetto di famiglia. Il fatto che nessuno di questi motivi fosse stato valido, e non avendo a che fare con una persona incapace di intendere e di volere, ho ritenuto che per me non ci fossero le condizioni per combattere la repulsione che mi causava.
Non tutti provano repulsione.
Ognuno reagisce per stare bene.
Con il senno di poi si può cercare di capire in base a cosa si abbia reagito.
Io credo che le razionalizzazioni successive spesso non tengano in conto il sentire profondo.
Io ho indubbiamente agito impulsivamente senza considerazioni economiche, né di opportunità per i figli.
Ho sempre pensato che essere autentica e rispettare la mia etica fosse un valore anche per i figli, maggiore del benessere economico. 
Sono criticabile anch’io. 
Ognuno lo è.
Sono sempre punti di vista diversi.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2019)

Forse non si è inteso il senso del discorso.
Non c'è bisogno di fare a gara a chi è più fortunato o sfigato tra i traditi, ma di saper affrontare la situazione con la giusta misura.
L'obiettivo è quello di razionalizzare e stabilizzare la propria vita che - va precisato - non sarà mai più come prima e trovare un equilibrio che dovrà tenere conto di tutto quello che è accaduto per tornare a stare bene. 
Lo stare bene esclude ansia, rancore, paura, dubbi, instabilità, anaffettivita' e quant'altro sia causa di malessere. Non prevede rivalsa, vendetta, rabbia, competitività, gelosia. 
Se vi viene spontaneo pensare con amore a chi vi sta accanto e vi mette gioia e serenità ritrovarlo accanto a voi, direi che avete trovato il vostro equilibrio. 
E siete stati fortunati.
Oppure il vostro equilibrio si basa su ciò che avete. 
Figli, un coniuge che manifesta desiderio ed è presente, benessere e soddisfazioni rendono più semplice lasciarsi alle spalle un tradimento. 
O no?


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se ciò che scrivi è vero,mio marito non guarderà più una donna .:-D
> Ha avuto uno shock tale da aver cambiato anche tutte le sue abitudini sbagliate ventennali.


Io approfondirei questo argomento. 
Come si è manifestato questo shock?
A quale evento attribuisci il trauma?
Come mai il suo distacco è verso tutte le donne tranne te?


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Forse non si è inteso il senso del discorso.
> Non c'è bisogno di fare a gara a chi è più fortunato o sfigato tra i traditi, ma di saper affrontare la situazione con la giusta misura.
> L'obiettivo è quello di razionalizzare e stabilizzare la propria vita che - va precisato - non sarà mai più come prima e trovare un equilibrio che dovrà tenere conto di tutto quello che è accaduto per tornare a stare bene.
> Lo stare bene esclude ansia, rancore, paura, dubbi, instabilità, anaffettivita' e quant'altro sia causa di malessere. Non prevede rivalsa, vendetta, rabbia, competitività, gelosia.
> ...


Credo che ciascuno conosca i dettagli del pre e del post e spesso sono dettagli che altri non sanno ..che possono costituire elementi validi di valutazione della posta in gioco e del fatto che ci siano delle possibilità di ricostruzione . 
Quello che intendo dire e’ che mentre tutti possono dire che la tua situazione per come la racconti sia abbastanza evidente e a tua detta senza speranze , non credo che si possa giudicare senza speranza e addirittura falsa una situazione in cui si intravedono dei presupposti di affidabilità .
Poi, per carità , ci si può sbagliare, ma ritengo che la posta in palio sia ragguardevole e meriti attenzione . 
Sullo stare bene ..è chiaro che si starà male ancora per molto...è lapalissiano ..altrimenti non si è esseri umani . Ci vuole tempo per recuperare la fiducia e nel frattempo si rimane all’erta .


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questa sintesi non è corretta.
> Io non ho detto che tutti i traditori pentiti non sono sinceri.
> Ho detto che dipende dai tradimenti e che chi ha compiuto tradimenti reiterati ha dimostrato eticamente e fisicamente di non avere remore e psicologicamente di desiderare emozioni di quel tipo e di essere stato in grado di mentire con disinvoltura per anni in tutti i sensi, non solo inventando impegni inesistenti per coprirsi, ma anche mentire emotivamente.
> Di questo tipo di traditori dubito che siano proprio in grado di ripristinare una vita a loro avviso piatta e una emotività sana. Il perdono ottenuto credo che li renderebbe solo più prudenti e accorti.
> ...


Sono certa come te che i ravvedimenti dei traditori  reiterati siano meno affidabili di quelli che si prendono una mini sbamdatella di una notte .. ma sono convinta che le ragioni che spingono al tradimento per periodo estesi o pluriripetuti  abbiano altresì elementi scatenanti differenti.
A volte per esempio può essere più grave chi tradisce una volta in una situazione familiare perfetta di chi lo fa più volte perché convinto che il coniuge non lo ami più e la vita coniugale sia finita (per fare un esempio ).. 
sono molto disincantata anch’io Brunetta..ma in generale ....prima ero convinta che la testa delle persone facesse la differenza tra il comportarsi in un modo o nell’altro...ma non è così ..
I fessi siamo noi che abbiamo dato troppo per scontato. 
Così disillusa che  appena uno dei miei figli (spero tra decenni) mi dirà di volersi sposare, mi metterò a piangere dal dispiacere ....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono certa come te che i ravvedimenti dei traditori  reiterati siano meno affidabili di quelli che si prendono una mini sbamdatella di una notte .. ma sono convinta che le ragioni che spingono al tradimento per periodo estesi o pluriripetuti  abbiano altresì elementi scatenanti differenti.
> A volte per esempio può essere più grave chi tradisce una volta in una situazione familiare perfetta di chi lo fa più volte perché convinto che il coniuge non lo ami più e la vita coniugale sia finita (per fare un esempio )..
> sono molto disincantata anch’io Brunetta..ma in generale ....prima ero convinta che la testa delle persone facesse la differenza tra il comportarsi in un modo o nell’altro...ma non è così ..
> I fessi siamo noi che abbiamo dato troppo per scontato.
> Così disillusa che  appena uno dei miei figli (spero tra decenni) mi dirà di volersi sposare, mi metterò a piangere dal dispiacere ....


Veramente io sono molto contenta delle coppie dei miei figli e aspetto il matrimonio. Sono fiduciosa. Sono brave persone, pure simpatiche. Poi non si sa.
Non ho più scetticismo.
Però per coppie nuove. Per quelle passate attraverso l’inferno ho aspettative diversificate.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io sono molto contenta delle coppie dei miei figli e aspetto il matrimonio. Sono fiduciosa. Sono brave persone, pure simpatiche. Poi non si sa.
> Non ho più scetticismo.
> Però per coppie nuove. Per quelle passate attraverso l’inferno ho aspettative diversificate.


Io no ..neanche per coppie nuove ....
Non dico di non convivere o avere figli...ma di non promettere nulla che comporti delle aspettative .. si st abene fin che dura e si seguono i figli il più possibile ...
Voi poi per loro siete l’esempio .
Tu e tuo marito ...una  coppia probabilmente partita molto bene ..e visto dov’e finita proprio nel momento in cui si potevano raccogliere i frutti ...?
Questo li farà riflettere .


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io no ..neanche per coppie nuove ....
> Non dico di non convivere o avere figli...ma di non promettere nulla che comporti delle aspettative .. si st abene fin che dura e si seguono i figli il più possibile ...
> Voi poi per loro siete l’esempio .
> Tu e tuo marito ...una  coppia probabilmente partita molto bene ..e visto dov’e finita proprio nel momento in cui si potevano raccogliere i frutti ...?
> Questo li farà riflettere .


Infatti sono stati prudenti.
In questo momento sono impegnati qui davanti a me in un gioco da tavolo, devono trovare l’assassino :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti sono stati prudenti.
> In questo momento sono impegnati qui davanti a me in un gioco da tavolo, devono trovare l’assassino :carneval:


Non si è mai prudenti abbastanza , mia cara


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non si è mai prudenti abbastanza , mia cara


Intendevo che non si sono accoppiati come capitava.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo che non si sono accoppiati come capitava.


Perché ..tu ed io si ?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché ..tu ed io si ?


No. 
Però altri sì. Lo teorizzava Marjanna a proposito di farabrutto.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Però altri sì. Lo teorizzava Marjanna a proposito di farabrutto.


Stavano parlando dei nostri figli ...:
Quindi se noi non abbiamo scelto con leggerezza eppure ....perché a loro non dovrebbe accadere lo stesso ?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Però altri sì. Lo teorizzava Marjanna a proposito di farabrutto.


No mi hai fraintesa. Io seguivo quanto esposto nei vari commenti.
Di andare dietro a parole espresse (nel senso di farmene convinzioni monolitiche) ne ho ben che pagato le conseguenze e me ne guardo bene. 
Riguardo tanti tradimenti maschili sarebbe da fare un topic a parte su come le donne cambino in modo clamoroso (che pare diventino altre persone) alla nascita di un figlio. Direi che un alta percentuale di tradimenti vengono raccontati con "_da quando è nato nostro figlio.._". Qui le donne iniziano a parlare, a spiegare i cambiamenti della maternità, e tutti zitti, fino al prossimo "_da quando è nato nostro figlio_" a questo punto sarebbe da lasciar parlare gli uomini e sentire cosa c'è da dire.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Così disillusa che  appena uno dei miei figli (spero tra decenni) mi  dirà di volersi sposare, mi metterò a piangere dal dispiacere  ....


Però così non rischi che loro sentono una proiezione in se di qualcosa che avresti voluto fare tu?
(Capisco che per te è un modo per proteggerli da un dolore che ti ha colpito.)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stavano parlando dei nostri figli ...:
> Quindi se noi non abbiamo scelto con leggerezza eppure ....perché a loro non dovrebbe accadere lo stesso ?


Sperem di no.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No mi hai fraintesa. Io seguivo quanto esposto nei vari commenti.
> Di andare dietro a parole espresse (nel senso di farmene convinzioni monolitiche) ne ho ben che pagato le conseguenze e me ne guardo bene.
> Riguardo tanti tradimenti maschili sarebbe da fare un topic a parte su come le donne cambino in modo clamoroso (che pare diventino altre persone) alla nascita di un figlio. Direi che un alta percentuale di tradimenti vengono raccontati con "_da quando è nato nostro figlio.._". Qui le donne iniziano a parlare, a spiegare i cambiamenti della maternità, e tutti zitti, fino al prossimo "_da quando è nato nostro figlio_" a questo punto sarebbe da lasciar parlare gli uomini e sentire cosa c'è da dire.
> 
> ...


Dal loro punto di vista noi siamo una coppia innamorata...hanno un bel modello di riferimento  ..ma non conoscono i retroscena ..non vorrei piuttosto che percepissero proprio  il contrario ... lato mio vorrei solo dare loro gli strumenti per capire che è davvero molto difficile rispettare una promessa , pensare che sia sempre rosa e fiori , se ti vuoi sposare devi essere consapevole al 100 per cento che lo devi fare per comunione di intenti e non per innamoramento ... altrimenti rimani fidanzato così puoi cambiare idea 1000 volte. Il significato del matrimonio e’ il NOI ...”una sola carne”..quella frase che non viene manco capita e viene riferita erroneamente all’atto sessuale ...
Se sincontinua a pensare all’ IO .. di sono un milione di altre possibilità .... 
vorrei dare loro questa consapevolezza


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dal loro punto di vista noi siamo una coppia innamorata...hanno un bel modello di riferimento  ..ma non conoscono i retroscena ..non vorrei piuttosto che percepissero proprio  il contrario ... lato mio vorrei solo dare loro gli strumenti per capire che è davvero molto difficile rispettare una promessa , pensare che sia sempre rosa e fiori , se ti vuoi sposare devi essere consapevole al 100 per cento che lo devi fare per comunione di intenti e non per innamoramento ... altrimenti rimani fidanzato così puoi cambiare idea 1000 volte. Il significato del matrimonio e’ il NOI ...”una sola carne”..quella frase che non viene manco capita e viene riferita erroneamente all’atto sessuale ...
> Se sincontinua a pensare all’ IO .. di sono un milione di altre possibilità ....
> vorrei dare loro questa consapevolezza


Avresti dovuto sposarti con me :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dal loro punto di vista noi siamo una coppia innamorata...hanno un bel modello di riferimento  ..ma non conoscono i retroscena ..non vorrei piuttosto che percepissero proprio  il contrario ... lato mio vorrei solo dare loro gli strumenti per capire che è davvero molto difficile rispettare una promessa , pensare che sia sempre rosa e fiori , se ti vuoi sposare devi essere consapevole al 100 per cento che lo devi fare per comunione di intenti e non per innamoramento ... altrimenti rimani fidanzato così puoi cambiare idea 1000 volte. Il significato del matrimonio e’ il NOI ...”una sola carne”..quella frase che non viene manco capita e viene riferita erroneamente all’atto sessuale ...
> Se sincontinua a pensare all’ IO .. di sono un milione di altre possibilità ....
> vorrei dare loro questa consapevolezza


Capisco.. secondo il punto di vista dei traditori il NOI rimane tale, infatti in linea teorica il tradimento non dovrebbe mai essere scoperto, una sorta di IO che si fa spazio senza farsi vedere in quel NOI :unhappy:
Te sei tosta, i tuoi figli impareranno cosa sia una donna tosta


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Il mio pensiero non è cambiato nel tempo.
Ne avevo parlato qua.
http://www.tradimento.net/51-famiglia-e-figli/21436-pero-alla-prima-(prossima)-che-mi-fai-!!


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avresti dovuto sposarti con me :carneval::rotfl:


Hahahah...vero


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Capisco.. secondo il punto di vista dei traditori il NOI rimane tale, infatti in linea teorica il tradimento non dovrebbe mai essere scoperto, una sorta di IO che si fa spazio senza farsi vedere in quel NOI :unhappy:
> Te sei tosta, i tuoi figli impareranno cosa sia una donna tosta


Grazie  sei gentile .
Sai, pendo  che il traditore in realtà non abbia introitato dal principio il concetto del noi ..


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Grazie  sei gentile .
> Sai, pendo  che il traditore in realtà non abbia introitato dal principio il concetto del noi ..




Temo tu possa avere ragione, o 'congelano' il noi a quando lo vivono, in entrambe le situazioni. 

Compartimenti stagni.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo tu possa avere ragione, o 'congelano' il noi a quando lo vivono, in entrambe le situazioni.
> 
> Compartimenti stagni.


Il noi, se introitato , è un processo di transizione stabile...Questa non presuppone la perdita di identità , ma comunque la modifica di quella precedente .
Non so se mi spiego. Pensi in una dinamica a due e non più ad uno . 
Quante volte fi sarà capitato di pensare “faccio questo, lui ne sarà felice ? A lui dispiacerà ?” Anche solo il tornare più tardi dal lavoro ..pensi all’effetto sul “noi” ..che, bada bene, non è solo un effetto pratico/ logistico ...
Il noi si estende poi anche al resto della famiglia , per una certa dimensione ...
Quando arrivi invece  a pensare ad “io”, che prevale sul noi ..hai subito una scissione che non ti consente di vivere anche il noi a compartimenti stagni ... diventi “io” e “loro”
secondo me ..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il noi, se introitato , è un processo di transizione stabile...Questa non presuppone la perdita di identità , ma comunque la modifica di quella precedente .
> Non so se mi spiego. Pensi in una dinamica a due e non più ad uno .
> Quante volte fi sarà capitato di pensare “faccio questo, lui ne sarà felice ? A lui dispiacerà ?” Anche solo il tornare più tardi dal lavoro ..pensi all’effetto sul “noi” ..che, bada bene, non è solo un effetto pratico/ logistico ...
> Il noi si estende poi anche al resto della famiglia , per una certa dimensione ...
> ...


Già il punto è come viene percepito il noi.
Per me è fondamentale anche rispetto alla famiglia. 
Non è solo questione di sollevare l’altro coniuge dell’onere dei figli, ma anche e soprattutto desiderio di condividerne “gli onori” o, per meglio dire, il piacere di compartecipare alla loro formazione e crescita. Se a questo si preferisci il motel, io penso che vi sia una incompatibilità ideale, affettiva, sentimentale.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già il punto è come viene percepito il noi.
> Per me è fondamentale anche rispetto alla famiglia.
> Non è solo questione di sollevare l’altro coniuge dell’onere dei figli, ma anche e soprattutto desiderio di condividerne “gli onori” o, per meglio dire, il piacere di compartecipare alla loro formazione e crescita. Se a questo si preferisci il motel, io penso che vi sia una incompatibilità ideale, affettiva, sentimentale.


Pensavo in questi giorni ai modelli  di riferimento .
Mia suocera  ha tirato su i suoi figli praticamente da sola ..mio suocero interveniva solo qua’ e la’ riprendendo i figli pesantemente quando i voti non erano in linea con le aspettative..in più si doveva fare quello che piaceva a lui.. con moglie senpre disponibile e fresca di parrucchiere..sennò lui si arrabbiava ...
Le ha messo un sacco di corna nonostante più brutto e più grande ....
Di modelli simili ce ne sono tanti ...
I mariti della nostra generazione hanno visto il padre in questo ruolo ... non facile pensare di dover “contribuire “ invece che ritrovarsi con lo stesso comodo ruolo del padre


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pensavo in questi giorni ai modelli  di riferimento .
> Mia suocera  ha tirato su i suoi figli praticamente da sola ..mio suocero interveniva solo qua’ e la’ riprendendo i figli pesantemente quando i voti non erano in linea con le aspettative..in più si doveva fare quello che piaceva a lui.. con moglie senpre disponibile e fresca di parrucchiere..sennò lui si arrabbiava ...
> Le ha messo un sacco di corna nonostante più brutto e più grande ....
> Di modelli simili ce ne sono tanti ...
> I mariti della nostra generazione hanno visto il padre in questo ruolo ... non facile pensare di dover “contribuire “ invece che ritrovarsi con lo stesso comodo ruolo del padre


Però molte donne hanno avuto il modello di una madre casalinga senza disponibilità di una lira propria, ma hanno scelto lavoro e indipendenza.
Forse è più facile abbandonare un modello svilente di uno di potere.


----------



## Jacaranda (23 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però molte donne hanno avuto il modello di una madre casalinga senza disponibilità di una lira propria, ma hanno scelto lavoro e indipendenza.
> Forse è più facile abbandonare un modello svilente di uno di potere.


Infatti...per questo mi riferivo agli  uomini


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Stavo leggendo in questi giorni un libro di narrativa tedesco, opera di una scrittrice.
La protagonista è una quarantenne  che racconta sé stessa in quella fase della vita in cui lei e lei sue amiche vivono una nuova pubertà, pur avendo al posto dei brufoli le rughe. Una dimensione che porta loro ancora a chiedersi chi son e qual è il loro posto nella vita e a rimettersi in gioco e in discussione.
Non sono ancora arrivato al capitolo amanti, ma non dubito che tra qualche pagina la trama verta su questo argomento. Quanti ne hanno pubblicati di libri così?
Io non ho abbastanza dubbi sulle motivazioni che hanno portato mia moglie a tradirmi.
Non vi è nulla di tanto strano nel tradimento che arriva in questa fase della vita in cui si crede, erroneamente, di raccogliere i frutti dell'investimento fatto anni prima.
E' un periodo in cui tante donne avvertono un cambiamento profondo e la distanza con chi hanno accanto, reo di non adeguarsi alle nuove esigenze.
Lo stesso accade agli uomini, con la tanto citata "crisi di mezza età", che fa tanto uomo medio.
Le ragioni per cui qualcuno tradisce e altri no sono abbastanza diverse: la lealtà, in alcuni casi, un diverso equilibrio ormonale in altri, il tutto con un'ampia gamma di sfumature, che vanno interpretate caso per caso.
E' molto discutibile il concetto di shock post tradimento a carico del traditore a mio parere, non l'evento in sé, che è decisamente banale per quanto è diffuso. Io trovo comprensibile che chi è tradito a quasi 50 anni, in un periodo che è di trasformazione oltre che di transizione, vada profondamente in crisi.
Non è solo ciò che è stato costruito a costituire fonte di angoscia, ma la definizione di quello che si è in questa fase della vita.
La botta del fallimento della coppia arriva in un momento in cui si si trova a dover fare i conti con l'invecchiamento del corpo, che è già difficile da accettare in condizioni di stabilità, figuriamoci quando si scopre la relazione di un marito con un' amante più giovane o di una moglie con un altro uomo con caratteristiche più alfa.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però molte donne hanno avuto il modello di una madre casalinga senza disponibilità di una lira propria, ma hanno scelto lavoro e indipendenza.
> *Forse è più facile abbandonare un modello svilente* di uno di potere.


Sto osservando con mia moglie e altri genitori l'adolescenza di mia figlia e degli altri coetanei e mi rendo conto di quanto le ragazze, oggi, abbiamo un atteggiamento mediamente più arrogante rispetto ai maschi.
L'aver letto alcune chat di mia figlia mi ha fatto comprendere la distanza con i modelli femminili (e maschili) della mia gioventù.
L'insicurezza della pubertà (quella vera) viene bilanciata proprio da questo modo di porsi, nel quale il sesso e il potere, anche economico, che ne deriva è dominante. Basta dare un'occhiata alle immagini proiettate nel mondo virtuale e alle conseguenze dirette di questo.
E mia figlia è, forse, una delle più tranquille, insieme alla sua amica del cuore, perlomeno ha degli ottimi voti a scuola e ha avuto dei ragazzi stabili. 
Già nel 2003 questo argomento era stato affrontato dal film "Thirteen": all'epoca mi sembrava esagerato, ora mi rendo conto che affronta un tema di attualità.
Non è stato abbandonato un modello, ne è stato assunto uno di potere, del quale ne sono già consapevoli a 12 anni.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo leggendo in questi giorni un libro di narrativa tedesco, opera di una scrittrice.
> La protagonista è una quarantenne  che racconta sé stessa in quella fase della vita in cui lei e lei sue amiche vivono una nuova pubertà, pur avendo al posto dei brufoli le rughe. Una dimensione che porta loro ancora a chiedersi chi son e qual è il loro posto nella vita e a rimettersi in gioco e in discussione.
> Non sono ancora arrivato al capitolo amanti, ma non dubito che tra qualche pagina la trama verta su questo argomento. Quanti ne hanno pubblicati di libri così?
> Io non ho abbastanza dubbi sulle motivazioni che hanno portato mia moglie a tradirmi.
> ...


Potrei averlo scritto io ma tu sei piu' bravo di me.....


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Servirebbe la nonna.
> Ti ha tradito?
> Non ti ama. Che ci stai insieme a fare?
> Ti ha tradito con più donne?
> ...


Brava nonna!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo leggendo in questi giorni un libro di narrativa tedesco, opera di una scrittrice.
> La protagonista è una quarantenne  che racconta sé stessa in quella fase della vita in cui lei e lei sue amiche vivono una nuova pubertà, pur avendo al posto dei brufoli le rughe. Una dimensione che porta loro ancora a chiedersi chi son e qual è il loro posto nella vita e a rimettersi in gioco e in discussione.
> Non sono ancora arrivato al capitolo amanti, ma non dubito che tra qualche pagina la trama verta su questo argomento. Quanti ne hanno pubblicati di libri così?
> Io non ho abbastanza dubbi sulle motivazioni che hanno portato mia moglie a tradirmi.
> ...


Anche l’equilibrio psicologico credo che abbia un ruolo.


----------



## stany (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un incidente per chi guida correttamente è qualcosa di imprevedibile. Chi guida in maniera imprudente è quasi sempre consapevole di quello che gli può capitare e accetta il rischio connesso (a volte amandolo pure) a fronte del piacere di condurre l'auto in una certa maniera.
> Lo shock è sempre conseguenza di un evento traumatico.
> Può essere inteso come tale la scoperta di reiterati tradimenti da parte di un traditore?
> Che un tradito possa considerare un evento traumatico scoprire la vera natura del coniuge è assodato: io e te abbiamo avuto uno shock.
> ...


Infatti.  Il vero shock dovevi farglielo provare come feci io convocandola dal mio avvocato tre giorni dopo la scoperta....Per quel che serve , diciamo, è come educare il cane a tornare a comando ,sotto minaccia di una penalizzazione qualora non volesse tornare al guinzaglio (non a caso parlo di cani ,senza alcun intento denigratorio,ma perché così si instaura  un riflesso condizionato,che nel caso del cane è molto più basico e meno interessato). Ma qui torniamo all'argomento iniziale: prescindendo dal genere,si è tradito perché oramai non c'era più amore ed empatia? In questo, trovo ragionevole lo stereotipo di recalcati che è figlio del retaggio culturale di una società recente ,che comunque si affranca dai dogmi nel processo di secolarizzazione avvenuto negli ultimi cinquant'anni (direi dalla data emblematica del 1968). Anche se naturalmente la risposta risiede in ciascun individuo e non è possibile schematizzarla in categorie predefinite e limitate nelle causali e nei presupposti. E questa incertezza  è ciò che consente al tradito di sperare ancora e di investire  sull'altro.


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sto osservando con mia moglie e altri genitori l'adolescenza di mia figlia e degli altri coetanei e mi rendo conto di quanto le ragazze, oggi, abbiamo un atteggiamento mediamente più arrogante rispetto ai maschi. L'aver letto alcune chat di mia figlia mi ha fatto comprendere la distanza con i modelli femminili (e maschili) della mia gioventù. L'insicurezza della pubertà (quella vera) viene bilanciata proprio da questo modo di porsi, nel quale il sesso e il potere, anche economico, che ne deriva è dominante. Basta dare un'occhiata alle immagini proiettate nel mondo virtuale e alle conseguenze dirette di questo. E mia figlia è, forse, una delle più tranquille, insieme alla sua amica del cuore, perlomeno ha degli ottimi voti a scuola e ha avuto dei ragazzi stabili.  Già nel 2003 questo argomento era stato affrontato dal film "Thirteen": all'epoca mi sembrava esagerato, ora mi rendo conto che affronta un tema di attualità. Non è stato abbandonato un modello, ne è stato assunto uno di potere, del quale ne sono già consapevoli a 12 anni.


  Sono molli molti genitori Danny, ed i loro figli sono insicuri e si nascondono dietro una maschera di agressività per vestire quelle sicurezze che nessuno è riuscito a trasmettergli. Sono molli perchè come accennavi sopra pensano di avere dei crediti dalla vita non riscossi, e vogliono farlo tardivamente (per loro) o proiettandoli sui loro figli. Li vedo, anche molti amici, trattano i loro figli adolescenti come amici. Ennò cazzo io non sono amico dei miei figli, sono il loro padre. (O madre).


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono molli molti genitori Danny, ed i loro figli sono insicuri e si nascondono dietro una maschera di agressività per vestire quelle sicurezze che nessuno è riuscito a trasmettergli. Sono molli perchè come accennavi sopra pensano di avere dei crediti dalla vita non riscossi, e vogliono farlo tardivamente (per loro) o proiettandoli sui loro figli. Li vedo, anche molti amici, trattano i loro figli adolescenti come amici. Ennò cazzo io non sono amico dei miei figli, sono il loro padre. (O madre).


Nessuno di noi c'è dal punto di vista temporale come i genitori di un tempo. 
I ragazzi restano da soli tanto tempo. E sono insicuri perché a 12 o 13 anni tutti devono trovare una definizione di sé. Non sono adulti, sono adolescenti.
I punti di riferimento sono esclusivamente quelli mediatici e commerciali.
I ragazzi passano più tempo con le immagini proiettate dai social.
Puoi affannarti a spiegare quanto vuoi i tuoi valori, ma nelle relazioni tra coetanei ne stabiliscono altri.
Una ragazza tra quelle che conosce mia figlia è figlia e nipote di escort.
Gira tra i ragazzi un film porno di sua madre. Lei economicamente sta benissimo. Veste firmato, sua madre gira col Range Rover Sport, hanno un appartamento gigantesco. Questa ragazza di 13 anni mette foto su Instagram che dire sexy è poco.  Di un'altra ho trovato una sua foto sul cellulare di mia figlia in topless e perizoma: i genitori sono liberi professionisti, quasi mai in casa, persone benestanti e a modo. La ragazzina è una stronza, ha litigato con tutti e si atteggia a supersexy. 
E via così, tra bestemmie, scimmiottanti di atteggiamenti derivati dai trapper, foto allo specchio con l'ombelico di fuori e atteggiamenti ammiccanti, tutte uguali, tutte con lo stesso modello, lo stesso scopo.
Noi genitori siamo di fronte all'impresa di non apparire sfigati e privi di qualsiasi autorevolezza in un mondo in cui se non hai quel paio di scarpe da 2/300 euro non vali un cazzo. 
E' difficile contrapporre valori morali quando palesemente chi non ne ha ha tutti i beni desiderabili e lo mostra come se fosse figo.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sto osservando con mia moglie e altri genitori l'adolescenza di mia figlia e degli altri coetanei e mi rendo conto di quanto le ragazze, oggi, abbiamo un atteggiamento mediamente più arrogante rispetto ai maschi.
> L'aver letto alcune chat di mia figlia mi ha fatto comprendere la distanza con i modelli femminili (e maschili) della mia gioventù.
> L'insicurezza della pubertà (quella vera) viene bilanciata proprio da questo modo di porsi, nel quale il sesso e il potere, anche economico, che ne deriva è dominante. Basta dare un'occhiata alle immagini proiettate nel mondo virtuale e alle conseguenze dirette di questo.
> E mia figlia è, forse, una delle più tranquille, insieme alla sua amica del cuore, perlomeno ha degli ottimi voti a scuola e ha avuto dei ragazzi stabili.
> ...


Io insegno ai ragazzini proprio della fascia 11 14. Conosco molto bene quindi i ragazzi di questa età, ho anche una figlia in questa fascia.
Mediamente i ragazzi continuano ad essere più aggressivi, più indisciplinati e meno studiosi delle ragazze.
L'adultizzazione mi sembra un problema rilevante sia nei maschi che nelle femmine e in generale è la cosa che può creare i problemi maggiori.
Sono ancora molto immaturi ma la società li spinge a credersi adulti.
Certo se i genitori fanno gli amici questo processo non viene arginato.
Limitare, monitorare l'uso dei social sarebbe più che auspicabile, non sono ancora capaci di gestirli in modo corretto


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi c'è dal punto di vista temporale come i genitori di un tempo.
> I ragazzi restano da soli tanto tempo.
> I punti di riferimento sono esclusivamente quelli mediatici e commerciali.
> I ragazzi passano più tempo con le immagini proiettate dai social.
> ...


Beh... Oddio. Devo senz'altro ancora arrivare a buona parte di quello che dici, ma non sono poi così d'accordo. Il migliore amichetto di mio figlio vive coi genitori a casa dei nonni. Per necessità. Non c'è bisogno di fare frequentare solo chi  "ha" di più. Io da ragazzina avevo conoscenze varie, da quello che scaricava già le cassette di frutta alla  "figlia di...". Non ho mai commiserato chi faticava a pagare la pizza del sabato. Quanto ai "figli di...", ho trovato di tutto come in ogni ambiente. Chi se non hai le scarpe X non vali un cazzo, e chi  "dai, te le presto!". Quindi che il trend lo facciano due stronze, o che il benessere faccia stronzi, francamente non credo.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io insegno ai ragazzini proprio della fascia 11 14. Conosco molto bene quindi i ragazzi di questa età, ho anche una figlia in questa fascia.
> Mediamente i ragazzi continuano ad essere più aggressivi, più indisciplinati e meno studiosi delle ragazze.
> L'adultizzazione mi sembra un problema rilevante sia nei maschi che nelle femmine e in generale è la cosa che può creare i problemi maggiori.
> Sono ancora molto immaturi ma *la società li spinge a credersi adulti.*
> ...


Mi trovi d'accordo.
Il problema è che i social sono il canale principale se non unico per essere collegati agli altri.
Chi ne è fuori, viene escluso. E' difficile tornare indietro in questo processo, al quale siamo ormai sottoposti anche noi adulti.
Comunque la loro classe è una delle più apprezzate dagli insegnanti dell'Istituto.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh... Oddio. Devo senz'altro ancora arrivare a buona parte di quello che dici, ma non sono poi così d'accordo. Il migliore amichetto di mio figlio vive coi genitori a casa dei nonni. Per necessità. Non c'è bisogno di fare frequentare solo chi  "ha" di più. *Io da ragazzina* avevo conoscenze varie, da quello che scaricava già le cassette di frutta alla  "figlia di...". Non ho mai commiserato chi faticava a pagare la pizza del sabato. Quanto ai "figli di...", ho trovato di tutto come in ogni ambiente. Chi se non hai le scarpe X non vali un cazzo, e chi  "dai, te le presto!". Quindi che il trend lo facciano due stronze, o che il benessere faccia stronzi, francamente non credo.


Sì, ma quanti anni fa?
Anch'io avevo un'altra percezione del mondo delle medie della mia epoca.
E' cambiata proprio l'immagine della donna, oggi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono molli molti genitori Danny, ed i loro figli sono insicuri e si nascondono dietro una maschera di agressività per vestire quelle sicurezze che nessuno è riuscito a trasmettergli. Sono molli perchè come accennavi sopra pensano di avere dei crediti dalla vita non riscossi, e vogliono farlo tardivamente (per loro) o proiettandoli sui loro figli. Li vedo, anche molti amici, trattano i loro figli adolescenti come amici. Ennò cazzo io non sono amico dei miei figli, sono il loro padre. (O madre).


Standing ovation :up:


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma quanti anni fa?


Gli stronzi sono sempre esistiti, e spesso sono anche lo specchio delle famiglie. Il discorso sulla  "degenerazione dei tempi e dei valori" esisteva anche alla mia età, e spesso veniva portato a monito non solo dai genitori, ma anche nelle stesse scuole. Poi c'erano come al solito scuole e scuole. Anche scuole elitarie con "il figlio di..." con il compagno di banco figlio del portinaio. Ci sono anche oggi. Per dire: io ad esempio ho trovato più stronzi alle medie  (scuola come tante) che non al liceo  (ne ho frequentate due entrambe per così dire elitarie). E c'era di tutto allora come ora. Da quella che se la tirava "perché lei era sempre più avanti di te", alla "figlia di..." normalissima. E a chi viveva nella casa popolare di ringhiera e alle " scarpe di.."  non faceva mistero di ovviare con  "le tarocche".


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

I miei figli generalmente commentano: “...ma cosa ancora devono fare, poveri ragazzi, per farsi vedere?!” intendono dai genitori.
Io direi che hanno bisogno di contenimento, di avere dei limiti, di ribellarsi ai limiti e vedere genitori che se ne fregano della ribellione e restano fermi e sicuri.
Bisogna sapere da dove si parte per scegliere dove andare.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Gli stronzi sono sempre esistiti, e spesso sono anche lo specchio delle famiglie. Il discorso sulla  "degenerazione dei tempi e dei valori" esisteva anche alla mia età, e spesso veniva portato a monito non solo dai genitori, ma anche nelle stesse scuole. Poi c'erano come al solito scuole e scuole. Anche scuole elitarie con "il figlio di..." con il compagno di banco figlio del portinaio. Ci sono anche oggi. Per dire: io ad esempio ho trovato più stronzi alle medie  (scuola come tante) che non al liceo  (ne ho frequentate due entrambe per così dire elitarie). E c'era di tutto allora come ora. Da quella che se la tirava "perché lei era sempre più avanti di te", alla "figlia di..." normalissima. E a chi viveva nella casa popolare di ringhiera e alle " scarpe di.."  non faceva mistero di ovviare con  "le tarocche".


Non sto parlando di questo, ma di "ruolo" che ogni donna costruisce attorno a un modello, a partire dalle medie, indipendentemente che sia stronza o meno, ricca o povera.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei figli generalmente commentano: “...ma cosa ancora devono fare, poveri ragazzi, per farsi vedere?!” intendono dai genitori.
> Io direi che hanno bisogno di contenimento, di avere dei limiti, di ribellarsi ai limiti e vedere genitori che se ne fregano della ribellione e restano fermi e sicuri.
> Bisogna sapere da dove si parte per scegliere dove andare.


Sequestro il cellulare a mia figlia. La lascio senza.
Poi scopro (e per fortuna che ho esperienza in queste cose, ovvero nel trovare tracce informatiche) che ha usato Fiume sul computer di casa in nostra assenza.
Dovrei portare via il modem di casa ogni volta che esco.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei figli generalmente commentano: “...ma cosa ancora devono fare, poveri ragazzi, per farsi vedere?!” intendono dai genitori.
> Io direi che hanno bisogno di contenimento, di avere dei limiti, di ribellarsi ai limiti e vedere genitori che se ne fregano della ribellione e restano fermi e sicuri.
> Bisogna sapere da dove si parte per scegliere dove andare.


E pure due calci nel culo quando servono, altro che "visto quanto è figa in quella foto con le tette di fuori!". O mentre "fuma la sigaretta perche' in casa c'e' dialogo, e lo fa anche la sua amica".

Eh... Ma questi non sono i figli.


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno di noi c'è dal punto di vista temporale come i genitori di un tempo.  I ragazzi restano da soli tanto tempo. I punti di riferimento sono esclusivamente quelli mediatici e commerciali. I ragazzi passano più tempo con le immagini proiettate dai social. Puoi affannarti a spiegare quanto vuoi i tuoi valori, ma nelle relazioni tra coetanei ne stabiliscono altri. Una ragazza tra quelle che conosce mia figlia è figlia e nipote di escort. Gira tra i ragazzi un film porno di sua madre. Lei economicamente sta benissimo. Veste firmato, sua madre gira col Range Rover Sport, hanno un appartamento gigantesco. Questa ragazza di 13 anni mette foto su Instagram che dire sexy è poco.  Di un'altra ho trovato una sua foto sul cellulare di mia figlia in topless e perizoma: i genitori sono liberi professionisti, quasi mai in casa, persone benestanti e a modo. La ragazzina è una stronza, ha litigato con tutti e si atteggia a supersexy.  E via così, tra bestemmie, scimmiottanti di atteggiamenti derivati dai trapper, foto allo specchio con l'ombelico di fuori e atteggiamenti ammiccanti, tutte uguali, tutte con lo stesso modello, lo stesso scopo. Noi genitori siamo di fronte all'impresa di non apparire sfigati e privi di qualsiasi autorevolezza in un mondo in cui se non hai quel paio di scarpe da 2/300 euro non vali un cazzo.  E' difficile contrapporre valori morali quando palesemente chi non ne ha ha tutti i beni desiderabili e lo mostra come se fosse figo.


  Il punto è che tu (tu generico ovviamente) non riesci a trasmettere ai figli valori che non hai. Ho capito che è comodo avere soldi ma non ci compri tutto, non compri la salute non compri amore sincero nè sincera amicizia. Se la vita si riduce ad un continuo levarsi sfizi e bisogni imposti da altri, in primis per pressione dei social e dei media sei solo uno strumento, uno schiavo di un sistema ideologico prima che economico. Credo che questa cosa spiegata ad un adolescente possa essere capita, accettata non subito e non per intero chiaramente, in fondo la proverà da solo sulla sulla sua pelle in funzione del fatto che prima o dopo troverà la sua strada.... Comunque il mio rammarico è per il ventre molle all' inverosimile di questa classe di "degustatori" della vita, di amiconi incapaci di formare una nuova generazione. ______________In ogni caso parlo spesso con i giovani amici dei miei figli e a parte qualche caso patologico dovuto sostanzialmente ad un fondo di problematica icapacità, trovo in loro spesso del buonsenso, delle conoscenze, dell'elaborazione della loro esperienza, non sono così pessimista.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di questo, ma di "ruolo" che ogni donna costruisce attorno a un modello, a partire dalle medie, indipendentemente che sia stronza o meno, ricca o povera.


Scritto poco fa.
Una che a 12 anni si fa il selfie come la zoccola, vedo la foto e partono due calci in culo.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Ripeto: che lo si voglia vedere un cambiamento in 30 anni c'è stato.
L'immagine che un ragazzo considerava attraente di una Marceau nel tempo delle mele ora non c'è più.
I maschi vedono la ragazza nei selfie su Instagram.
Volenti o nolenti, che sia a 12 come a 15 c'è una platea enorme di ragazzette e di giovani sempre atteggiate nella stessa maniera.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: che lo si voglia vedere un cambiamento in 30 anni c'è stato.
> L'immagine che un ragazzo considerava attraente di una Marceau nel tempo delle mele ora non c'è più.
> I maschi vedono la ragazza nei selfie su Instagram.
> Volenti o nolenti, che sia a 12 come a 15 c'è una platea enorme di ragazzette e di giovani sempre atteggiate nella stessa maniera.


Che lo facciano senza il benestare dei genitori, ad un certo punto.
Io ti spiego perché non va bene.
Tu non lo fai, perché questo non è bene.
Scopro che lo fai?
Non ti dico  "brava!".


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scritto poco fa. Una che a 12 anni si fa il selfie come la zoccola, vedo la foto e partono due calci in culo.


  Sai quale è il problema secondo me? E' che al selfie da zoccola ci arrivi per gradi e quando ci sei arrivato forse è troppo tardi.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Il punto è che tu (tu generico ovviamente) non riesci a trasmettere ai figli valori che non hai. Ho capito che è comodo avere soldi ma non ci compri tutto, non compri la salute non compri amore sincero nè sincera amicizia. Se la vita si riduce ad un continuo levarsi sfizi e bisogni imposti da altri, in primis per pressione dei social e dei media sei solo uno strumento, uno schiavo di un sistema ideologico prima che economico. *Credo che questa cosa spiegata ad un adolescente possa essere capita*, accettata non subito e non per intero chiaramente, in fondo la proverà da solo sulla sulla sua pelle in funzione del fatto che prima o dopo troverà la sua strada.... Comunque il mio rammarico è per il ventre molle all' inverosimile di questa classe di "degustatori" della vita, di amiconi incapaci di formare una nuova generazione. ______________In ogni caso parlo spesso con i giovani amici dei miei figli e a parte qualche caso patologico dovuto sostanzialmente ad un fondo di problematica icapacità, trovo in loro spesso del buonsenso, delle conoscenze, dell'elaborazione della loro esperienza, non sono così pessimista.


Ti assicuro che no, non può essere capita.
Non sono più bambini in cerca di spiegazioni dai genitori, sono adolescenti che devono distaccarsi dai genitori e dai loro modelli per diventare adulti.
Tutto ciò che proponiamo loro e hanno vissuto nell'infanzia tornerà, magari tra 10 o 20 anni, quando saranno individui maturi.
Ora no. Assorbono come spugne tutto quello che è indirizzato alla loro fascia di età.
Trovami un adulto che ami o apprezzi la musica trap. Eppure tutti o quasi la ascoltano.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scritto poco fa.
> Una che a 12 anni si fa il selfie come la zoccola, vedo la foto e partono due calci in culo.


Ma i genitori di queste ragazze manco lo sanno.
E poi neppure conoscono le "storie" e come funzionano.
Mia figlia non li fa. Ma vedere le altre, e sono tante, fare così, sinceramente, lo trovo deprimente.
Rimpiango le ragazze un po' acqua e sapone di un tempo.
Sto dicendo che qualcosa è cambiato nel modello femminile e coinvolge tutti.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai quale è il problema secondo me? E' che al selfie da zoccola ci arrivi per gradi e quando ci sei arrivato forse è troppo tardi.


E come ci arrivi a 12 anni?


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E come ci arrivi a 12 anni?


  Mi riferivo ai genitori.....


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Che cosa è accaduto perché si passasse da questo a quest'altro in 30 anni?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi riferivo ai genitori.....


I selfie da zoccola li fanno in seconda media, con genitori mediamente _medi_. 
Papà con la panza e donne con jeans e sneakers ai piedi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai quale è il problema secondo me? E' che al selfie da zoccola ci arrivi per gradi e quando ci sei arrivato forse è troppo tardi.


Non lo so.
Io credo che tutto stia nell'imporre limiti ragionevoli, ma quelli farli rispettare.

Dubito che non ci scappi MAI la cosa fatta  "di nascosto". Ma che appunto sia almeno fatta di nascosto, e se scoperta non passi liscia. Credo che le bigiate a scuola, o il trucco pesante fatto a scuola e poi rimosso prima di entrare a casa siano fasi che abbiamo passato tutti. Come la prima relazione adolescenziale. Anche alla mia epoca c'erano genitori che facevano dormire assieme la figlia di 15 anni con il ragazzetto. Assieme nel senso proprio di lasciarli nella stessa camera avendo cura di non disturbare. Quelle ragazzine si vantavano per il fatto che  "già scopavano alla luce del sole". Per me non è giusto.


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma i genitori di queste ragazze manco lo sanno. E poi neppure conoscono le "storie" e come funzionano. Mia figlia non li fa. Ma vedere le altre, e sono tante, fare così, sinceramente, lo trovo deprimente. Rimpiango le ragazze un po' acqua e sapone di un tempo. Sto dicendo che qualcosa è cambiato nel modello femminile e coinvolge tutti.


  Guarda che a volte -sembra- che non ascoltino e non capiscano, a quella età preme trovare una loro strada, in alternativa alla genitoriale ma non è detto che la ricerca generi sempre contrapposizione (che spesso è più apparente che sostanziale).


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io credo che tutto stia nell'imporre limiti ragionevoli, ma quelli farli rispettare.
> 
> Dubito che non ci scappi MAI la cosa fatta  "di nascosto". Ma che appunto sia almeno fatta di nascosto, e se scoperta non passi liscia. Credo che le bigiate a scuola, o il trucco pesante fatto a scuola e poi rimosso prima di entrare a casa siano fasi che abbiamo passato tutti. Come la prima relazione adolescenziale. Anche alla mia epoca c'erano genitori che facevano dormire assieme la figlia di 15 anni con il ragazzetto. Assieme nel senso proprio di lasciarli nella stessa camera avendo cura di non disturbare. Quelle ragazzine si vantavano per il fatto che  "già scopavano alla luce del sole". Per me non è giusto.


Anche per me. 
Ma... lo fanno ugualmente. Mica è necessario farli dormire insieme.
Ci sono tutti i pomeriggi liberi. Le case sono vuote.
A che ora tornate a casa dal lavoro?
Comunque non è quello l'argomento....
E' il modello di riferimento.
Un tempo una ragazzina non pensava neppure di mettersi un perizoma.
Figuriamoci farsi un selfie e diffonderlo tra i coetanei.
E non è che non fossero consapevoli di avere un bel sedere, alla mia epoca, quando ce l'avevano si intende, o avessero meno pulsioni.
Ma è che a nessuna piaceva l'idea di sembrare una "zoccola" o di suscitare pubbliche pulsioni o attrarre chiunque.
Non era un accostamento gradito in alcun caso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma i genitori di queste ragazze manco lo sanno.
> E poi neppure conoscono le "storie" e come funzionano.
> Mia figlia non li fa. Ma vedere le altre, e sono tante, fare così, sinceramente, lo trovo deprimente.
> Rimpiango le ragazze un po' acqua e sapone di un tempo.
> Sto dicendo che qualcosa è cambiato nel modello femminile e coinvolge tutti.


Non è proprio così.
Un adolescente o una adolescente si sente, come è, in una terra di nessuno su una stretta lingua di terra in mezzo a un fiume turbinoso che è la vita.
Dietro c’è il sé bambino, conosciuto, rassicurante, che ha ricevuto un bagaglio di affetto, valori, sicurezze, prospettive nello zaino.
Davanti un territorio inesplorato adulto rispetto al quale si sente inadeguato con il suo zainetto e il suo corpo fragile e, crede, poco attraente, ancora acerbo.
Non credo che questa moltitudine di adulti che cerca di apparire adolescente con abiti, comportamenti, tinte, trucchi, depilazione e diete sia rassicurante sulla propria adeguatezza, anzi.
Io credo che questi adulti appaiano patetici e impegnati a negare la loro adultità.
Ovvio che essere adulti appaia solo possedere una immagine, soldi, oggetti e stile di vita.
Nella loro enorme insicurezza gli adolescenti cercano di darsi valore.
Lo fanno esaltando la propria diversità fatta di modelli, musica, abbigliamento, idoli propri e lo fanno enfatizzando il modello adulto, anche le ragazzine incurvando la schiena per apparire con caratteristiche sessuali secondarie evidenti o truccandosi in modo esagerato o vestendosi in modo sexy simulando (o alcune vivendo) una sessualità matura e sicura al riparo di uno schermo, e i ragazzini simulando una mascolinità aggressiva, violenta e dominante alla quale ovviamente non corrisponde la realtà di erezioni incontrollate, eiaculazioni precoci, sentimenti sconvolgenti.
Sono piccoli e si fingono grandi. Ma è grave se gli adulti credono alla finzione.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io credo che tutto stia nell'imporre limiti ragionevoli, ma quelli farli rispettare.
> 
> Dubito che non ci scappi MAI la cosa fatta  "di nascosto". Ma che appunto sia almeno fatta di nascosto, e se scoperta non passi liscia. Credo che le bigiate a scuola, o il trucco pesante fatto a scuola e poi rimosso prima di entrare a casa siano fasi che abbiamo passato tutti. Come la prima relazione adolescenziale. Anche alla mia epoca c'erano genitori che facevano dormire assieme la figlia di 15 anni con il ragazzetto. Assieme nel senso proprio di lasciarli nella stessa camera avendo cura di non disturbare. Quelle ragazzine si vantavano per il fatto che  "già scopavano alla luce del sole". Per me non è giusto.


Certo che non è giusto. È come dare una pistola per paura di una scazzottata.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio così.
> Un adolescente o una adolescente si sente, come è, in una terra di nessuno su una stretta lingua di terra in mezzo a un fiume turbinoso che è la vita.
> Dietro c’è il sé bambino, conosciuto, rassicurante, che ha ricevuto un bagaglio di affetto, valori, sicurezze, prospettive nello zaino.
> Davanti un territorio inesplorato adulto rispetto al quale si sente inadeguato con il suo zainetto e il suo corpo fragile e, crede, poco attraente, ancora acerbo.
> ...


Proprio qui volevo arrivare.
Le adolescenti della tua e della mia epoca (che io ho sintetizzato con Sophie Marceau) avevano come punto di riferimento un'immagine femminile molto diversa da quella  attuale.
E' proprio attraverso gli adolescenti che si colgono i cambiamenti dei modelli in questi decenni, cambiamenti che né io né te riusciamo a interpretare più correttamente, perché ce ne siamo tenuti lontano quando eravamo ragazzi.
Io vedo le giovani generazioni sottoposte a uno stress sempre crescente per aderire a modelli sempre più inarrivabili.




I


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ripeto: che lo si voglia vedere un cambiamento in 30 anni c'è stato.
> L'immagine che un ragazzo considerava attraente di una Marceau nel tempo delle mele ora non c'è più.
> I maschi vedono la ragazza nei selfie su Instagram.
> Volenti o nolenti, che sia a 12 come a 15 c'è una platea enorme di ragazzette e di giovani sempre atteggiate nella stessa maniera.


Mi fa tenerezza la mia immagine da adolescente tipo Marceau da ragazza.
Forse ancora più casta di lei.
Ho forti dubbi che se fossi adolescente oggi sarei diversa.
Da allora ho acquisito un filo di malizia, ma da adolescente non mi vedrei per niente perizomata & co.
Dio quanto può essere bella la Marceau nel Tempo delle mele.
La mia opinione...


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi fa tenerezza la mia immagine da adolescente tipo Marceau da ragazza.
> Forse ancora più casta di lei.
> Ho forti dubbi che se fossi adolescente oggi sarei diversa.
> Da allora ho acquisito un filo di malizia, ma da adolescente non mi vedrei per niente perizomata & co.
> ...


Per me, che sono di quella generazione, era bellissima.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio qui volevo arrivare.
> Le adolescenti della tua e della mia epoca (che io ho sintetizzato con Sophie Marceau) avevano come punto di riferimento un'immagine femminile molto diversa da quella  attuale.
> E' proprio attraverso gli adolescenti che si colgono i cambiamenti dei modelli in questi decenni, cambiamenti che né io né te riusciamo a interpretare più correttamente, perché ce ne siamo tenuti lontano quando eravamo ragazzi.
> Io vedo le giovani generazioni sottoposte a uno stress sempre crescente per aderire a modelli sempre più inarrivabili.
> I


Ma i modelli cambiano sempre e non sono tutti uguali.
Non c’era solo Il tempo delle mele, c’era di tutto, anche prima.
Nel flusso dei cambiamenti ce ne sono molteplici, sta agli adulti non interpretare in modo adulto una esteriorità che appare sicura, ma sicura non è.
.Adesso si fanno foto mostrando il culo, nei primi anni sessanta evidenziavano il seno (e se non c’era provvedevano i reggiseni imbottiti) alla fine dei sessanta e nei settanta minigonne sempre più corte e trucco pesante, e poi... 
La Sophie del tempo delle mele era una immagine borghese rassicurante per i genitori, c’era altro. Da noi attentati e terrorismo, per dire.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi fa tenerezza la mia immagine da adolescente tipo Marceau da ragazza.
> Forse ancora più casta di lei.
> Ho forti dubbi che se fossi adolescente oggi sarei diversa.
> Da allora ho acquisito un filo di malizia, ma da adolescente non mi vedrei per niente perizomata & co.
> ...


Avevo 22 anni quando ho messo il primo rossetto, rosa ( era di mia madre). Eye-liner e mascara ancora più tardi.
Al mare mettevo pantaloncini corti o minigonna, ci stava. Ma per il resto ero piuttosto seria.
E anche insicura, nonostante i corteggiatori. Adesso mi guardo le foto dell’epoca , io acqua e sapone e penso ( con il senso critico di adesso): quanto ero bella ! Allora non lo sapevo.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i modelli cambiano sempre e non sono tutti uguali.
> Non c’era solo Il tempo delle mele, c’era di tutto, anche prima.
> Nel flusso dei cambiamenti ce ne sono molteplici, sta agli adulti non interpretare in modo adulto una esteriorità che appare sicura, ma sicura non è.
> .Adesso si fanno foto mostrando il culo, nei primi anni sessanta evidenziavano il seno (e se non c’era provvedevano i reggiseni imbottiti) alla fine dei sessanta e nei settanta minigonne sempre più corte e trucco pesante, e poi...
> La Sophie del tempo delle mele era una immagine borghese r*assicurante per i genitori*, c’era altro. Da noi attentati e terrorismo, per dire.


A me, tredicenne, piaceva. 
Non c'era nulla di rassicurante. Avevo un'amica che le assomigliava tanto, mi ero innamorato di lei.
Ascoltavo Baglioni e Celentano (Il tempo se ne va). 
Mica canzoni in cui la donna è sempre "troia",  e robe simili.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avevo 22 anni quando ho messo il primo rossetto, rosa ( era di mia madre). Eye-liner e mascara ancora più tardi.
> Al mare mettevo pantaloncini corti o minigonna, ci stava. Ma per il resto ero piuttosto seria.
> E anche insicura, nonostante i corteggiatori. Adesso mi guardo le foto dell’epoca , io acqua e sapone e penso ( con il senso critico di adesso): quanto ero bella ! Allora non lo sapevo.


Ognuno di noi se ripensa alla propria adolescenza si ricorda insicuro, un po’ sciocco, timoroso e incredibilmente inadeguato rispetto ai coetanei e gli adulti e si vedeva pure brutto ed era uno splendore.
Perché mai invece gli attuali adolescenti dovrebbero essere fighissimi e sicuri?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me, tredicenne, piaceva.
> Non c'era nulla di rassicurante. Avevo un'amica che le assomigliava tanto, mi ero innamorato di lei.
> Ascoltavo Baglioni e Celentano (Il tempo se ne va).
> Mica canzoni in cui la donna è sempre "troia",  e robe simili.


Comunque i genitori di Vic non erano proprio maturi e lei cercava sicurezze che trovava nella nonna, comprensiva e saggia, che svolgeva il compito di ridimensionare ogni evento: svolgeva il compito di contenimento.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi se ripensa alla propria adolescenza si ricorda insicuro, un po’ sciocco, timoroso e incredibilmente inadeguato rispetto ai coetanei e gli adulti e si vedeva pure brutto ed era uno splendore.
> Perché mai invece gli attuali adolescenti dovrebbero essere fighissimi e sicuri?


Perché non riesco a immaginare come timida ed insicura la ragazzina che fa selfie con atteggiamento da vamp e parti del corpo scoperte.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi se ripensa alla propria adolescenza si ricorda insicuro, un po’ sciocco, timoroso e incredibilmente inadeguato rispetto ai coetanei e gli adulti e si vedeva pure brutto ed era uno splendore.
> Perché mai invece gli attuali adolescenti dovrebbero essere fighissimi e sicuri?


Infatti lo sono anche loro come noi.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché non riesco a immaginare come timida ed insicura la ragazzina che fa selfie con atteggiamento da vamp e parti del corpo scoperte.


Lo è, perché lo fa da sola. In bagno, davanti a uno specchio.
Nessun'altra generazione prima di questa ha dovuto subire questo "rito".
Immaginiamoci stress e rischi.
Ti commentano anche gli sconosciuti.
La tua immagine fa il giro di tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché non riesco a immaginare come timida ed insicura la ragazzina che fa selfie con atteggiamento da vamp e parti del corpo scoperte.


Immagini male.
Perché la stessa ragazzina presa individualmente, se si fida di te, ti dice altre cose.


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa è accaduto perché si passasse da questo a quest'altro in 30 anni?


Guarda che a quell' epoca c'era anche chi vedeva Christiane F. i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo è, perché lo fa da sola. In bagno, davanti a uno specchio.
> Nessun'altra generazione prima di questa ha dovuto subire questo "rito".
> Immaginiamoci stress e rischi.
> Ti commentano anche gli sconosciuti.
> La tua immagine fa il giro di tutti.


E il tutto senza rendersi nemmeno conto che Belen lo fa per lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che a quell' epoca c'era anche chi vedeva Christiane F. i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino.


E i giardini di Milano avevano una moquette di siringhe.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che a quell' epoca c'era anche chi vedeva Christiane F. i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino.


VM 14
Lo ricordo bene.
Io volevo vederlo ma non potevo.
E' uno dei miei film preferiti e l'ho visto con mia figlia, per discutere dell'argomento droga.
Ma lei, la protagonista, era ed è rimasta una disadattata.
Chi mai avrebbe voluto all'epoca mettersi con una tossica?
Non è mai stata un modello di riferimento.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E il tutto senza rendersi nemmeno conto che Belen lo fa per lavoro.


La Ferragni è un mito, più che la Belen,  che ha un'attrattiva maggiore per chi ancora usa i media tradizionali.
Il punto di riferimento però è il modello  Tumblr girl, che è sfociato in Instagram.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa è accaduto perché si passasse da questo a quest'altro in 30 anni?


Danny la differenza non la faceva tanto l'immagine filmica di Sophie Marceau ragazzina (i vestiti di Sophie Marceau neppure entravano nella formulazione di una richiesta ai miei), direi che in Italia l'immagine più rappresentativa, di quel che ricordo io è più verso questa:



In questa immagine si vede una ragazzina nella sua cameretta, circondata dai poster dei suoi divi, dietro vediamo un termosifone dove intravediamo sopra un piccolo panno e tantissimi pupazzetti. Il pigiama è decisamente infantile e per nulla sexy, con tanto di pupazzetto al centro della maglia. Le lenzuola e il copripiumino sono una cozzaglia di colori di diversi stili. 
E' passata questa immagine? A guardare le nuove giovani che girano per il web sembrerebbe di si. Per alcune persino le loro stanze sembrano la vetrina di un negozio. Altro che aver le lenzuola che girano dai tempi dei nonni (per quanto l'ottimo tessuto avesse consentito il passaggio di generazione in generazione).
Io non credo sia così passata, è solo che non corrisponde a quanto abbiamo vissuto noi, come non era ciò che avevano vissuto i nostri genitori negli anni 60. Quando venne la moda dei walkman, e ce l'avevano tutti, con mio padre non ci fu verso di averne uno, perchè per lui era _girar rincoglioniti_.
Il ricordo della nostra immagine dei tempi delle medie perlopiù è tutto racchiuso in qualche foto durante qualche evento con i parenti e la classica foto di gruppo della scuola. Il cambio è dovuto a mio parere a due fattori: la fotografia digitale inglobata nei telefonini, e i social.
Oggi i ragazzini si fanno una foto e si vedono. La confrontano, la ingrandiscono, vedono ogni dettaglio in cui sarebbe opportuno porre correzzione. A teatro insegnano a guardarsi allo specchio per vedere le proprie espressioni, per fare una caricatura che faccia arrivare al pubblico uno stato d'animo. 
Quanti di voi chiedevano di avere uno specchio in camera da ragazzini? Quanti di voi si vedevano solo in bagno in uno specchio in cui a malapena vedevano il proprio volto racchiuso tra due mobiletti per contenere spazzolini ect?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Danny la differenza non la faceva tanto l'immagine filmica di Sophie Marceau ragazzina (i vestiti di Sophie Marceau neppure entravano nella formulazione di una richiesta ai miei), direi che in Italia l'immagine più rappresentativa, di quel che ricordo io è più verso questa:
> 
> View attachment 14022
> 
> ...


Esatto.
Mia figlia come tutte le sue coetanee ha preteso uno specchio, cinese, da due lire, in una cameretta (che tanti di noi non avevano all'epoca). Ha seguito i tutorial gratis su YouTube su come truccarsi, tanto ci sono in giro negozi che vendono prodotti a poco prezzo per il trucco, si confronta grazie ai cellulari economici con l'immagine di chi ha qualche anno di più e fa l'influencer, definisce un'immagine di sé conforme a quella della donna attuale.
Non esce se non è a posto, e la cura di sé è allucinante rispetto a quello delle ragazze di un tempo.
Quando le ho mostrato foto delle ragazzine della mia epoca è rimasta sbalordita dai vestiti e dalle acconciature. Figuriamoci se vado indietro agli anni 60.

PS Quel pigiama è lo stesso più o meno che aveva mia moglie quando a 17 anni fece le prime vacanze con me in montagna. Ho a ancora le foto, e in questa foto grossomodo sembra lei come look, anche se la cameretta condivisa non poteva prevedere tutti quei poster. Tra l'altro.... ma i poster dei divi vanno ancora di moda?
PS 2 Oggi i perizoma li vende Tezenis a pochi euro. Una volta andavi in negozio e li pagavi tantissimo. Le mutande erano bianche e normali non per niente nelle ragazzine.
PS 3 Per mia figlia Simon Le Bon è brutto.
PS 4 Ma chi scriverebbe poi oggi un libro il cui titolo fosse "Sposerò Simon Le Bon". Ma chi se lo vorrebbe sposare? Al limite "Mi scoperò Simon Le Bon".


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

... Social.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Non so come siamo arrivati a parlare di adolescenti, partendo da adulti che tradiscono (forse per sentirsi adolescenti). 
La produzione inarrestabile di immagini riguarda anche gli adulti e bisognerà vedere quante ne rimarranno e quale valore si darà alle immagini rimaste.
Certo è che anche gli adulti abusano delle immagini e a volte incautamente (v. Revenge porno)
Però come per tanti altri aspetti i figli sono specchio (deformante nel senso anche  di ingigantito) dei genitori ed evidente agli altri e non agli interessati che vorrebbero che rispecchiassero altri aspetti, forse ideali.
Ricordo amiche che si lamentavano della fissazione dei figli per capi di determinate marche, ignorando che loro stesse non avevano una polo che non fosse Lacoste o un impermeabile che non fosse di quella precisa marca.
I figli sono spesso molto meno diversi dai genitori di quanto entrambi vogliano credere.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come siamo arrivati a parlare di adolescenti, partendo da adulti che tradiscono (forse per sentirsi adolescenti).
> La produzione inarrestabile di immagini riguarda anche gli adulti e bisognerà vedere quante ne rimarranno e quale valore si darà alle immagini rimaste.
> Certo è che anche gli adulti abusano delle immagini e a volte incautamente (v. Revenge porno)
> *Però come per tanti altri aspetti i figli sono specchio (deformante nel senso anche  di ingigantito) dei genitori ed evidente agli altri e non agli interessati che vorrebbero che rispecchiassero altri aspetti, forse ideali.*
> ...


Sono specchio non dei genitori (che nell'adolescenza contano sempre meno) ma del mondo adulto.
La riflessione è proprio sul cambiamento storico che ha mutato ancor di più i ruoli tra uomini e donne. 
Mi è venuto da sorridere proprio a pensare a quel libro "Sposerò Simon le Bon" degli anni '80.
Io ho la percezione che siano in aumento i casi di relazione a livello di scopamicizia in controtendenza rispetto al fidanzamento tradizionale, almeno fino a una certa età. Il sentirsi legati a un solo partner non è più qualcosa a cui si ambisce, almeno fino ai 30 anni.
Parlare di matrimonio oggi ha quasi un sapore d'Antan.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono specchio non dei genitori (che nell'adolescenza contano sempre meno) ma del mondo adulto.
> La riflessione è proprio sul cambiamento storico che ha mutato ancor di più i ruoli tra uomini e donne.
> Mi è venuto da sorridere proprio a pensare a quel libro "Sposerò Simon le Bon" degli anni '80.
> Io ho la percezione che siano in aumento i casi di relazione a livello di scopamicizia in controtendenza rispetto al fidanzamento tradizionale, almeno fino a una certa età. Il sentirsi legati a un solo partner non è più qualcosa a cui si ambisce, almeno fino ai 30 anni.
> Parlare di matrimonio oggi ha quasi un sapore d'Antan.


Tu non vedi questo specchio?
Ad esempio la figli di escort che già si crea una clientela?
Rispetto a se stessi lo si riconosce solo in relazione agli aspetti che si approvano (in noi stessi) come l’impegno scolastico, meno per altri.
Mi è venuto in mente [MENTION=7286]Farabrutto[/MENTION] che si lamenta dell’eccessivo impegno sportivo del figlio, però lui fa nuoto tre volte alla settimana. Senza dire che il tempo che togliamo noi alla famiglia è sacrosanto, mentre la indisponibilità degli altri, quando vorremmo noi, ci sembra intollerabile.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> T*u non vedi questo specchio?*
> Ad esempio la figli di escort che già si crea una clientela?
> Rispetto a se stessi lo si riconosce solo in relazione agli aspetti che si approvano (in noi stessi) come l’impegno scolastico, meno per altri.
> Mi è venuto in mente @_Farabrutto_ che si lamenta dell’eccessivo impegno sportivo del figlio, però lui fa nuoto tre volte alla settimana. Senza dire che il tempo che togliamo noi alla famiglia è sacrosanto, mentre la indisponibilità degli altri, quando vorremmo noi, ci sembra intollerabile.


Non confondere DNA con specchio.
Un figlio di uno sportivo ha una discreta probabilità di divenire a sua volta sportivo: qualcosa avrà preso dai genitori, no? Che fai? Gli neghi ciò che per te è passione? 
La figlia di escort invece ha visto come chiaramente uno stile di vita familiare porti vantaggi economici rispetto ad altri. Perché dovrebbe a sua volta uscire da un solco, vantaggioso, già tracciato?
Il problema è semmai quando il modello parentale non è vantaggioso, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come siamo arrivati a parlare di adolescenti, partendo da adulti che tradiscono (forse per sentirsi adolescenti).
> La produzione inarrestabile di immagini riguarda anche gli adulti e bisognerà vedere quante ne rimarranno e quale valore si darà alle immagini rimaste.
> Certo è che anche gli adulti abusano delle immagini e a volte incautamente (v. Revenge porno)
> Però come per tanti altri aspetti i figli sono specchio (deformante nel senso anche  di ingigantito) dei genitori ed evidente agli altri e non agli interessati che vorrebbero che rispecchiassero altri aspetti, forse ideali.
> ...


Concordo! i figli sono lo specchio dei genitori. L'educazione e i valori vengono trasmessi in un solo modo L'ESEMPIO. Se io sono una persona risolta, con le idee chiare di come sono e di cosa è importante per me, i miei figli assorbiranno tutto ciò, ed educare sarà la cosa più semplice del mondo. Viceversa il tutto si potrebbe complicare e di molto. [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] descrive 13enni che ad esempio sono molto lontane da quello che è mia figlia, che ha pochissime amiche, molto simili a lei. Niente social,  solo WhatsApp, niente selfy, niente trucco o ragazzini...è scout da 4 anni, zaino in spalla gite anche di 2 settimane rigorosamente senza cellulare dietro.
È autonoma ma sempre molto contenta di uscire con me e di condividere le esperienze che le propongo.
Un' altro modello è possibile ed effettivamente io ho molta fiducia nel futuro.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non confondere DNA con specchio.
> Un figlio di uno sportivo ha una discreta probabilità di divenire a sua volta sportivo: qualcosa avrà preso dai genitori, no? Che fai? Gli neghi ciò che per te è passione?
> La figlia di escort invece ha visto come chiaramente uno stile di vita familiare porti vantaggi economici rispetto ad altri. Perché dovrebbe a sua volta uscire da un solco, vantaggioso, già tracciato?
> Il problema è semmai quando il modello parentale non è vantaggioso, ma è un altro discorso.


Come esemplifico con una canzone chiaramente rielaborazione dell’altra http://www.tradimento.net/65-musica/24278-pensando-in-musica?p=1936196#post1936196

Si è figli del proprio tempo, ma anche della propria famiglia e delle vicissitudini.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Concordo! i figli sono lo specchio dei genitori. L'educazione e i valori vengono trasmessi in un solo modo L'ESEMPIO. Se io sono una persona risolta, con le idee chiare di come sono e di cosa è importante per me, i miei figli assorbiranno tutto ciò, ed educare sarà la cosa più semplice del mondo. Viceversa il tutto si potrebbe complicare e di molto. @_danny_ descrive 13enni che ad esempio sono molto lontane da quello che è mia figlia, che ha pochissime amiche, molto simili a lei. Niente social,  solo WhatsApp, niente selfy, niente trucco o ragazzini...*è scout da 4 anni, zaino in spalla gite anche di 2 settimane rigorosamente senza cellulare dietro.*
> È autonoma ma sempre molto contenta di uscire con me e di condividere le esperienze che le propongo.
> Un' altro modello è possibile ed effettivamente io ho molta fiducia nel futuro.
> 
> ...



Mia figlia ha tante amiche (e amici), invece. 
Agli scout si è rifiutata di andare. Non le piaceva per niente l'idea.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Concordo! i figli sono lo specchio dei genitori. L'educazione e i valori vengono trasmessi in un solo modo L'ESEMPIO. Se io sono una persona risolta, con le idee chiare di come sono e di cosa è importante per me, i miei figli assorbiranno tutto ciò, ed educare sarà la cosa più semplice del mondo. Viceversa il tutto si potrebbe complicare e di molto. @_danny_ descrive 13enni che ad esempio sono molto lontane da quello che è mia figlia, che ha pochissime amiche, molto simili a lei. Niente social,  solo WhatsApp, niente selfy, niente trucco o ragazzini...è scout da 4 anni, zaino in spalla gite anche di 2 settimane rigorosamente senza cellulare dietro.
> È autonoma ma sempre molto contenta di uscire con me e di condividere le esperienze che le propongo.
> Un' altro modello è possibile ed effettivamente io ho molta fiducia nel futuro.
> 
> ...


Infatti pochi mesi fa ho interrogato i miei figli e i loro compagni (figlia e compagno, figlio e compagna) per chiedere se si sono sentiti imprigionati dalla educazione e se vivevano come privazioni certi no.
Nessuno ha rimpianto di non avere avuto cose costose e non hanno neppure notato questa cosa  tra i loro amici o compagni di scuola.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come esemplifico con una canzone chiaramente rielaborazione dell’altra http://www.tradimento.net/65-musica/24278-pensando-in-musica?p=1936196#post1936196
> 
> *Si è figli del proprio tempo*, ma anche della propria famiglia e delle vicissitudini.


Sanremo è sempre un po' fuori tempo, però.
Anche se ha tentato di aggiornarsi proponendo Sferaebbasta con una canzone più aperta anche a quelli non più giovanissimi.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti pochi mesi fa *ho interrogato i miei figli e i loro compagni* (figlia e compagno, figlio e compagna) per chiedere se si sono sentiti imprigionati dalla educazione e se vivevano come privazioni certi no.
> Nessuno ha rimpianto di non avere avuto cose costose e non hanno neppure notato questa cosa  tra i loro amici o compagni di scuola.


"Cara, tu hai un'amante".
"Ma no, caro, cosa vai a pensare. Sto benissimo con te".
Nessuna ribellione neppure nell'adolescenza per staccarsi dai genitori e entrare nell'età adulta?
Tutto perfetto?
Davvero?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come esemplifico con una canzone chiaramente rielaborazione dell’altra http://www.tradimento.net/65-musica/24278-pensando-in-musica?p=1936196#post1936196
> 
> Si è figli del proprio tempo, ma anche della propria famiglia e delle vicissitudini.


Sono tante le variabili. Ma per intanto un genitore da' un esempio, che è il proprio esempio. Sullo sport (torniamo sul discorso). Io da un lato credo che se a loro piace sia un gran bene ammazzarli di sport. E' anche un momento di socializzazione. La competizione? Direi un momento di riscontro e di raffronto senz'altro più sano del botta e risposta a suon di chi ha il culo più bello su instagram.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono tante le variabili. Ma per intanto un genitore da' un esempio, che è il proprio esempio. Sullo sport (torniamo sul discorso). Io da un lato credo che se a loro piace sia un gran bene ammazzarli di sport. E' anche un momento di socializzazione. La competizione? Direi un momento di riscontro e di raffronto senz'altro più sano del botta e risposta a suon di chi ha il culo più bello su instagram.


:up::up:

(PS Mia figlia fa nuoto e ginnastica artistica, oltre ad avere la media del 9 a scuola. Mi infastidiscono alcune sue conoscenti, che considero mediocri proprio perché hanno quelle immagini su Instagram. Fortunatamente col tempo le cassa.)


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non confondere DNA con specchio. Un figlio di uno sportivo ha una discreta probabilità di divenire a sua volta sportivo: qualcosa avrà preso dai genitori, no? Che fai? Gli neghi ciò che per te è passione?  La figlia di escort invece ha visto come chiaramente uno stile di vita familiare porti vantaggi economici rispetto ad altri. Perché dovrebbe a sua volta uscire da un solco, vantaggioso, già tracciato? Il problema è semmai quando il modello parentale non è vantaggioso, ma è un altro discorso.


  Danny, ognuno risponde alle domande che la vita gli suscita alla fin fine da solo. Onestamente farne una faccenda di gadget e di popolarità su un social secondo te è sufficiente? Secondo me no, anche perchè puntiamo la nostra attenzione su un nucleo di persone e non guardiamo le altre, minoranza o maggioranza che siano. Tra le amiche di mia figlia ce ne sono alcune carine, anche parecchio, ma a nessuna passa per la testa di fotografarsi il culo per postarlosui social. Se la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta è pur vero che non tutti sono figli di imbecilli, in fondo ho visto anche tanti giovani in piazza ieri, saranno anche degli idealisti fuoritempo ma non è certo il cinismo della nostra generazione che li aiuterà a trovare qualcosa per cui valga la pena....


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, ognuno risponde alle domande che la vita gli suscita alla fin fine da solo. Onestamente farne una faccenda di gadget e di popolarità su un social secondo te è sufficiente? Secondo me no, anche perchè puntiamo la nostra attenzione su un nucleo di persone e non guardiamo le altre, minoranza o maggioranza che siano. Tra le amiche di mia figlia ce ne sono alcune carine, anche parecchio, *ma a nessuna passa per la testa di fotografarsi il culo per postarlosui social*. Se la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta è pur vero che non tutti sono figli di imbecilli, in fondo ho visto anche tanti giovani in piazza ieri, saranno anche degli idealisti fuoritempo ma non è certo il cinismo della nostra generazione che li aiuterà a trovare qualcosa per cui valga la pena....


Hai un profilo Instagram?
Sei social?
Hanno 13 anni?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> "Cara, tu hai un'amante".
> "Ma no, caro, cosa vai a pensare. Sto benissimo con te".
> Nessuna ribellione neppure nell'adolescenza?
> Tutto perfetto?
> Davvero?


I miei figli vivono con i loro compagni e non hanno motivo da adulti per non dire se quindici anni fa avrebbero voluto qualcosa che magari adesso non desiderano e potrebbero avere autonomamente e soprattutto i loro compagni, cresciuti in famiglie che non conoscevo, hanno ancora meno motivi per non comunicare divergenze, che magari vengono comunicate, ma su altri aspetti. 
Mi dispiace, ma non ci sono state litigate.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei figli vivono con i loro compagni e non hanno motivo da adulti per non dire se quindici anni fa avrebbero voluto qualcosa che magari adesso non desiderano e potrebbero avere autonomamente e soprattutto i loro compagni, cresciuti in famiglie che non conoscevo, hanno ancora meno motivi per non comunicare divergenze, che magari vengono comunicate, ma su altri aspetti.
> *Mi dispiace, ma non ci sono state litigate*.



Io ne ho fatte.
Avevo regole e imposizioni. Anche solo per telefonare col duplex. 
O sugli orari per tornare a casa.
Ma pure mia moglie... 
Tutti noi amici avevamo genitori a cui ribellarci, fosse solo l'orario di ritorno a mezzanotte.
Io avevo amiche che a 20 anni non potevano stare fuori oltre mezzanotte...
Sentir parlare ora che ci sono 18enni che tornano alle 4 di mattina... mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ne ho fatte.
> Avevo regole e imposizioni. Anche solo per telefonare col duplex.
> O sugli orari per tornare a casa.
> Ma pure mia moglie...
> ...


Io sì ho litigato con i miei!
Non ho avuto litigate con i figli.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ne ho fatte.
> Avevo regole e imposizioni. Anche solo per telefonare col duplex.
> O sugli orari per tornare a casa.
> Ma pure mia moglie...
> ...


Questo lo quoto.

E un po' di palle all'epoca ai miei genitori le ho dette eccome.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha tante amiche (e amici), invece.
> Agli scout si è rifiutata di andare. Non le piaceva per niente l'idea.


Danny quando io ho proposto ai miei figli di iscriversi agli scout nessuno dei due avrebbe voluto. La grande aveva però 10 anni e il piccolo 7 1/2, io ero più che convinta che sarebbe stata un'esperienza positiva e formativa. ( sono stata scout anche io insieme ai miei fratelli e lo consiglierei a tutti). Io li ho iscritti,  nonostante le rimostranze, ho tenuto il punto,  adesso sono contenti. Ma ripeto è giusto contare su esperienze formative esterne, scout scuola, associazionismo ecc ma l'esempio dei genitori resta basilare.
Io sono figlia di quello che i miei genitori mi hanno trasmesso e anche di quello che ho ritenuto di abbandonare.
Ma di fondo avevo stima dei miei genitori e li ritenevo autorevoli, non si sono mai svalutati a vicenda anzi ognuno di loro valorizzava i punti di forza dell'altro e questo mi ha consentito di riconoscere alcuni tratti che ho ritenuto fondamentali.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai un profilo Instagram?
> Sei social?
> Hanno 13 anni?


Io ho Instagram, ma non posto nulla perché non faccio fotografie.
I miei figli hanno Instagram e pubblicano foto diverse una più relative a viaggi e lavoro, l’altro più artistiche. 
Non hanno tredici anni da un bel po’.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io approfondirei questo argomento.
> Come si è manifestato questo shock?
> A quale evento attribuisci il trauma?
> Come mai il suo distacco è verso tutte le donne tranne te?


Lo shock lo ha avuto quando la portata delle conseguenze emotive si è palesata.
Il risultato è stato oltre ad ogni suo più ardito preventivo.
Probabilmemte la mostrizzaziine che metteva in atto per giustificare le sue azioni,scontrandosi con la realtà si è rivelata inconsistente,magari in fin dei conti io non ero così male e non avevo tutti i torti.
Tutte le manifestazioni psicosomatiche che racconti di aver avuto tu,in lui sono state anche peggiori.Tremende,ha strascichi ancora adesso.
Il distacco dalle donne era una battuta.
Non credo che l’accaduto possa impedirgli di invaghirsi di un’altra come non impedisce a me di perdere la testa per un altro uomo.
Diciamo che prima era un [MENTION=4495]Flower[/MENTION] al femminile ,ora è molto più disincantato e alla merda da il giusto nome ,tende a non chiamarla più Nutella vegana.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì ho litigato con i miei!
> Non ho avuto litigate con i figli.


Non volevano neppure restare fuori di più? Qualche divergenza?
Litigo io con mia figlia per l'uso del cellulare, i social, ci discute mia moglie allo stesso modo quando arriva qualche rispostaccia o non si fa il letto o lascia il bagno sporco, o se arriva tardi o si fa troppo i cazzi suoi...
E per fortuna ha degli ottimi voti a scuola, così la lasciamo un po' tranquilla nel vedersi con gli amici di pomeriggio.
Avesse problemi... faremmo altre scelte.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì ho litigato con i miei!
> Non ho avuto litigate con i figli.


Però  (ne abbiamo anche già parlato) sarà scappata anche a loro qualche palla. Di copertura, o semplicemente anche solo per non farti preoccupare. Ma è inevitabile.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto.
> 
> E un po' di palle all'epoca ai miei genitori le ho dette eccome.


Io mai.
Però avevo delle amiche che ne dicevano. E mia moglie ha raccontato achillei andava con la compagnia per la prima vacanza, mentre invece era via sola con me.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho Instagram, ma non posto nulla perché non faccio fotografie.
> I miei figli hanno Instagram e pubblicano foto diverse una più relative a viaggi e lavoro, l’altro più artistiche.
> Non hanno tredici anni da un bel po’.


Sono di un'altra generazione.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io mai.
> Però avevo delle amiche che ne dicevano. E mia moglie ha raccontato achillei andava con la compagnia per la prima vacanza, mentre invece era via sola con me.


Io ne raccontai diverse. Ma anche dopo i venti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non volevano neppure restare fuori di più? Qualche divergenza?
> Litigo io con mia figlia per l'uso del cellulare, i social, ci discute mia moglie allo stesso modo quando arriva qualche rispostaccia o non si fa il letto o lascia il bagno sporco, o se arriva tardi o si fa troppo i cazzi suoi...
> E per fortuna ha degli ottimi voti a scuola, così la lasciamo un po' tranquilla nel vedersi con gli amici di pomeriggio.
> Avesse problemi... faremmo altre scelte.


No.
Non volevano andare in giro a una età in cui non sarebbe stato loro consentito.
La casa è stata sempre aperta. 
Però ricorda che loro...dormono :carneval:


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai un profilo Instagram? Sei social? Hanno 13 anni?


  Che è come dire che è ineluttabile sia così. Anche no per piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però  (ne abbiamo anche già parlato) sarà scappata anche a loro qualche palla. Di copertura, o semplicemente anche solo per non farti preoccupare. Ma è inevitabile.


Ma io non mi preoccupo 
Dico sul serio. 
L’unica volta che mi sono preoccupata, non perché non aveva rispettato un orario dato da me, ma il suo orario abituale, in realtà era a letto.
Io non sono ansiosa, non sono controllante e neppure ho mai chiesto cosa facevano. Mi raccontavano spontaneamente ciò che volevano.
Gradualmente ho sempre riconosciuto loro il diritto a una vita propria indipendente e non comunicata.
Poi mia figlia mi chiede di andare a teatro o in gita con lei.
L’hanno anche conosciuta alcuni utenti del forum. Mio figlio invece si fa più i fatti suoi. Poi racconta quando gli va.


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È esattamente quella che chiamo 'caga'.
> Se a te va bene, so' soddisfazioni.


La “caga” non è altro che la paura.
Se a me non frega nulla di perderlo,non mi frega nulla di veder smembrata la mia famiglia ,non mi importa di infierire sulla mia vittima ,allora non ho “caga”,semplicemente non mi frega una cippa del danno fattoe di come sta chi ho accanto.
Se mi rendo conto che ho compiuto un’azione che poteva essere senza ritorno ,ho fatto e mi sono fatto del male,la “caga” diventa cura di chi voglio che continui a starmi accanto.Mio marito da allora ha molta cura ed è lui che si preoccupa di farmi stare tranquilla senza che io glielo chieda,è un’esigenza sua quella di essere trasparente perché non vuole che io possa nemmeno pensare all’eventualita di ricadere in quella condizione.
Denny,tu sei esemplare unico e  lo sa anche tua moglie che continua ad infierire senza ritegno.
Nel mio caso diciamo che non sono intervenuta inopportunamente  a rompere l’idillio perché lui si stava arrovellandomper uscirne senza conseguenze,tua moglie voleva ancora fantasticare per un po’.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Mia figlia come tutte le sue coetanee ha preteso uno specchio, cinese, da due lire, in una cameretta (che tanti di noi non avevano all'epoca). Ha seguito i tutorial gratis su YouTube su come truccarsi, tanto ci sono in giro negozi che vendono prodotti a poco prezzo per il trucco, si confronta grazie ai cellulari economici con l'immagine di chi ha qualche anno di più e fa l'influencer, definisce un'immagine di sé conforme a quella della donna attuale.
> Non esce se non è a posto, e la cura di sé è allucinante rispetto a quello delle ragazze di un tempo.
> Quando le ho mostrato foto delle ragazzine della mia epoca è rimasta sbalordita dai vestiti e dalle acconciature. Figuriamoci se vado indietro agli anni 60.
> ...


Come avete scritto in altri post è il riflesso del mondo adulto. Anche in tua moglie oggi non trovi più la stessa corrispondenza della ragazzina dei 17 anni. I social poi avvicinano due mondi che dovrebbero essere divisi. Oggi la stessa ragazzina che pubblica foto sensuali su fb non è seguita solo dai compagni di classe, ma anche dalla zia, dai nonni, dagli amici di famiglia, persino da quel zio X che in altre epoche sarebbe stato solo un'ombra che al massimo avrebbe rivolto due paroline in qualche incontro di famiglia. E come gli adulti vedono cosa pubblicano i giovani loro vedono cosa pubblicano gli adulti. E anche loro si fanno i selfie. _Bella zia! (bacino)
_I poster credo oggi corrispondano a tutto ciò che si decide di condividere nel virtuale, un muro che non ha confini.Ricordo quando uscì il film "Sposerò Simon Le Bon", trasmesso solo in televisione. A me lui non piaceva, ne seguivo la loro musica ma tutte le mie compagne erano ultra gasate da questo film, e tutte erano convinte che Simon Le Bon fosse presente nel film (oggi lo chiamerebbero titolo clickbait) e tanta fu la delusione per la mancata presenza del cantante. Dalle pubblicità non si capiva che non era presente, e non c'erano internet dove andare a leggere la recensione di qualcuno. Ma allo stesso modo non capivo cosa ci trovasse di bello una mia compagna di classe delle medie completamente impazzita per Slash dei Guns N' Roses. Non c'era una foto, una tra le milioni che ritagliava e custodiva come cimeli, in cui si vedessero i suoi occhi.
Lo specchio, i trucchi, e tutto quanto c'è ora sono solo mezzi non diversi da quelli di altre epoche, non diversi dal giradischi portato in casa dai fratelli ai tempi di mia mamma (roba da fighi!!), mezzi che rappresentano la chiave della felicità. Per essere felice devi avere quello ed essere quello.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però  (ne abbiamo anche già parlato) sarà scappata anche a loro qualche palla. Di copertura, o semplicemente anche solo per non farti preoccupare. Ma è inevitabile.


Ma infatti non è questo il problema.
Quello a cui volevo arrivare è che i modelli della nostra generazione erano ancora sostanzialmente più accessibili.
Ho citato Sophie Marceau perché era la classica ragazzina delle medie di un tempo, alla quale non si pretendeva di essere figa come una ventenne, ma di crogiolarsi in quel limbo di autonomia adolescenziale, a metà tra l'infanzia e la vita adulta, rimandando a una fase successiva lo spiccare il volo, con altre ambizioni.
Ambizioni che partivano dall'età adulta che definiva ruoli in maniera ancora più stringente.
Studi, lavori, ti fidanzi, ti sposi, fai figli, diventi nonna, secondo una progressione che per decenni è rimasta inalterata e definiva la vita sociale di tutti escludendo chi non vi aderiva.
Tutto questo è saltato, non ci sono più quei punti di riferimento.
Studi, forse trovi lavoro, ma non è detto, non ti fidanzi, ma fai sesso, hai dei partner ma non ti soddisfano completamente, relazioni occasionali, incontri, esperimenti, trombamici, trovi un altro lavoro, vai all'estero, ti lasci con il ragazzo, forse stai con un altro ma non ne sei sicura, arrivi a 30 anni che stai ripetendo sempre la stessa progressione, apri partita Iva, riprovi, trovi un altro fidanzato che ha orari compatibili, poi lo lasci perché sessualmente non era granché, arrivi a 35, ti incazzi con i genitori o con chiunque ti chieda quando ti sposerai, ti iscrivi a Tinder, ti stufi ritrovi un ex ti rimetti con lui, convivi, viaggi per il mondo fino a oltre 40 anni, poi ti consideri troppo vecchia per avere figli, e arrivi a 50, perdi i genitori, capisci di stare invecchiando. 
E trovi un uomo, uno qualunque, con cui giri il mondo ancora. Perdi il lavoro. Non hai la pensione. Stop. Lui ti molla per una più giovane.
Il tutto mentre la tua vicina di casa straniera è già bisnonna, dimostra vent'anni più di te e non mai pubblicato il suo culo su nessun social network, ma durante le feste si trova su un qualsiasi fiume a festeggiare con una miriade di parenti e bambini. E non ha alcun rimpianto, perché non gli si è mai chiesto nulla di più di quello che ha saputo fare.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi preoccupo
> Dico sul serio.
> L’unica volta che mi sono preoccupata, non perché non aveva rispettato un orario dato da me, ma il suo orario abituale, in realtà era a letto.
> Io non sono ansiosa, non sono controllante e neppure ho mai chiesto cosa facevano. Mi raccontavano spontaneamente ciò che volevano.
> ...


Sarà che ho avuto genitori per questi aspetti severi e anche  "invasivi"... Sicché ci sono state discussioni  (su orari e varie libertà), e anche palle. Però non riesco a immaginare una adolescenza senza discussioni e senza palle. Per inciso: io fino a quando sono rimasta in casa dei miei (quindi fino al matrimonio) ho avuto regole da seguire. Se non mi stavano bene, quella era la porta.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lo specchio, i trucchi, e tutto quanto c'è ora sono solo mezzi non diversi da quelli di altre epoche, non diversi dal giradischi portato in casa dai fratelli ai tempi di mia mamma (roba da fighi!!), mezzi che rappresentano la chiave della felicità. Per essere felice devi avere quello ed essere quello.


Sono cambiati i mezzi e come sottolinei tu anche la platea che giudica.
Si richiede forse troppo, troppo alti i modelli, troppo vasti e differenti i giudici, sembra che nulla basti più per questa chiave della felicità.
E quando ci viene richiesto troppo, altrettanto facciamo con i partner.
Difficile pensare a relazioni continuative in un clima in cui l'ego è perennemente sollecitato e messo sotto discussione.
Non si pensa al noi, ma sempre e soprattutto all'io.
Ci si abitua a ragionare così, senza vedere glia altri, ma la nostra immagine riflessa.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sarà che ho avuto genitori per questi aspetti severi e anche  "invasivi"... Sicché ci sono state discussioni  (su orari e varie libertà), e anche palle. Però non riesco a immaginare una adolescenza senza discussioni e senza palle. Per inciso: io fino a quando sono rimasta in casa dei miei (quindi fino al matrimonio) ho avuto regole da seguire. Se non mi stavano bene, quella era la porta.


I miei genitori erano controllanti e trovavo insopportabile il clima di sfiducia in me e nei miei amici. Ho raccontato balle e avrei potuto fare di tutto.
Ho evitato di riprodurre uno schema inefficace.
L’unica regola che ho dato quando hanno cominciato a uscire autonomamente è stata di avvisare se dovevo cucinare o no.
Adesso sanno che possono venire quando vogliono, ma devono avvisare perché potrei non esserci, e se mi propongono qualcosa sono disponibile al 99,9%


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che è come dire che è ineluttabile sia così. Anche no per piacere.


Che è come dire che non puoi saperlo.
Mica lo vengono a dire a te.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è questo il problema.
> Quello a cui volevo arrivare è che i modelli della nostra generazione erano ancora sostanzialmente più accessibili.
> Ho citato Sophie Marceau perché era la classica ragazzina delle medie di un tempo, alla quale non si pretendeva di essere figa come una ventenne, ma di crogiolarsi in quel limbo di autonomia adolescenziale, a metà tra l'infanzia e la vita adulta, rimandando a una fase successiva lo spiccare il volo, con altre ambizioni.
> Ambizioni che partivano dall'età adulta che definiva ruoli in maniera ancora più stringente.
> ...


Descrizione tragica.
I miei figli hanno amici sistemati e non fanno altro che andare a matrimoni.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Descrizione tragica.
> I miei figli hanno amici sistemati e non fanno altro che andare a matrimoni.


I tuoi figli sono sistemati?
Che ci si sposi sempre meno è statistico, eh.
Che il lavoro sia più precario pure.


----------



## patroclo (26 Aprile 2019)

non ho letto le ultime pagine....ma c'è sempre quest'angosciosa aria dei bei tempi che furono


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i mezzi e come sottolinei tu anche la platea che giudica.
> Si richiede forse troppo, troppo alti i modelli, troppo vasti e differenti i giudici, sembra che nulla basti più per questa chiave della felicità.


Ma i giudici chi sono?
I followers? 
Non lo so... Al giorno d'oggi, in cui per scopare c'è tinder e non servono neanche cose antiche viste come  "cerimoniali", io in verità credo che ci sia un ribasso. Dei sentimenti, delle relazioni, anche del lavoro. Per cui si... Si ha come modello la vip super corteggiata, e poi sei figa se vai al motel col ragazzetto di tinder o con quello che ha messo un like sulla tua foto. Le uscite, le passeggiate in centro, le prime pizze fuori  (magari nella compagnia di amici) non sono più cose importanti. Sia per gli adulti che per i quindicenni.

La buona notizia per me è che non è così per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I tuoi figli sono sistemati?
> Che ci si sposi sempre meno è statistico, eh.
> Che il lavoro sia più precario pure.


Sì. Casa, lavoro, compagni, amici.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> *non ho letto le ultime pagine*....ma c'è sempre quest'angosciosa aria dei bei tempi che furono



E vabbè... 
Sei sempre così, tu.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Casa, lavoro, compagni, amici.


Fidanzati?
Figli?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> non ho letto le ultime pagine....ma c'è sempre quest'angosciosa aria dei bei tempi che furono


Umberto Galimberti lo spiega con la morte di Dio che non significa solo caduta della fiducia nella vita eterna, ma soprattutto nel suo contrario e quindi sfiducia nel futuro.
Io l’età dell’oro non l’ho mai vista, se non nello specchio che mi rimandava una immagine più gratificante :carneval:


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma i giudici chi sono?
> I followers?
> Non lo so... Al giorno d'oggi, in cui per scopare c'è tinder e non servono neanche cose antiche viste come  "cerimoniali", io in verità credo che ci sia un ribasso. Dei sentimenti, delle relazioni, anche del lavoro. Per cui si... Si ha come modello la vip super corteggiata, e poi sei figa se vai al motel col ragazzetto di tinder o con quello che ha messo un like sulla tua foto. *Le uscite, le passeggiate in centro, le prime pizze fuori  (magari nella compagnia di amici) non sono più cose importanti.* Sia per gli adulti che per i quindicenni.
> 
> La buona notizia per me è che non è così per tutti.


Il ragazzo attuale di mia figlia l'ha conosciuto su Instagram.
Si è presentato lui. 
Per cui, sì, la platea si è allargata. Oggi un amante lo puoi beccare ovunque, mica devi necessariamente avere una vera vita sociale.
Innegabile constatare come i social abbiamo cambiato il nostro modo di relazionare.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fidanzati?
> Figli?


Convivono.
I figli stanno arrivando nelle varie coppie. Prossimamente anche per loro.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono cambiati i mezzi e come sottolinei tu anche la platea che giudica.
> Si richiede forse troppo, troppo alti i modelli, troppo vasti e differenti i giudici, sembra che nulla basti più per questa chiave della felicità.
> E quando ci viene richiesto troppo, altrettanto facciamo con i partner.
> Difficile pensare a relazioni continuative in un clima in cui l'ego è perennemente sollecitato e messo sotto discussione.
> ...


Danny però si viaggia sempre per estremi. Dal prendersi il primo che passa per strada (come hai scritto in un altro post poco fa) al sfanculare appena qualcuno mostra qualche difetto o mancanza di qualsiasi tipo.
Qui spesso si legge di chi nel coniuge tutta la "trasformazione" avvenuta dopo era già presente in qualche modo, ma non si era considerata. Come se essere andati incontro sia una colpa di cui pagare il prezzo.
Se ci poniamo nell'altro estremo, sfanculare le persone come fossero cose appena qualcosa non torna, non se ne salva una.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Io non ho avuto scontri con i miei genitori. Sempre stata alle regole anche se eccessive. Mai dato pensieri o problemi
Con mio figlio è stata per tre  anni scontro aperto su tutto,  dai 16 ai 19 anni un incubo.
Orari di rientro, sigarette  bere ecc ecc
Sono andata in terapia e la psicologa ha dato ragione s lui al 1000 per 1000
Mi ha detto che in adolescenza gli scontri sono necessari per staccarsi dalla famiglia e che dovevo capire perché io avevo accettato sempre le regole dei miei genitori
Alla fine ha distrutto me
Mio figlio era l’adolescente da manuale.
Nessun problema per lei


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Convivono.
> I figli stanno arrivando nelle varie coppie. Prossimamente anche per loro.


Bene.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto scontri con i miei genitori. Sempre stata alle regole anche se eccessive. Mai dato pensieri o problemi
> Con mio figlio è stata per tre  anni scontro aperto su tutto,  dai 16 ai 19 anni un incubo.
> Orari di rientro, sigarette  bere ecc ecc
> Sono andata in terapia e la psicologa ha dato ragione s lui al 1000 per 1000
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il ragazzo attuale di mia figlia l'ha conosciuto su Instagram.
> Si è presentato lui.
> Per cui, sì, la platea si è allargata. Oggi un amante lo puoi beccare ovunque, mica devi necessariamente avere una vera vita sociale.
> Innegabile constatare come i social abbiamo cambiato il nostro modo di relazionare.


C’è di buono che non si sono incontrati in camera di albergo, anche perché Queste leggi arretrate pretendono ancora la maggior età. :carneval:


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Danny però si viaggia sempre per estremi.* Dal prendersi il primo che passa per strada (come hai scritto in un altro post poco fa) al sfanculare appena qualcuno mostra qualche difetto o mancanza di qualsiasi tipo.
> Qui spesso si legge di chi nel coniuge tutta la "trasformazione" avvenuta dopo era già presente in qualche modo, ma non si era considerata. Come se essere andati incontro sia una colpa di cui pagare il prezzo.
> Se ci poniamo nell'altro estremo, sfanculare le persone come fossero cose appena qualcosa non torna, non se ne salva una.



Beh, sì, ovvio. Si potrebbe trovare un compromesso tra le varie visionI.
Che dici?


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che è come dire che non puoi saperlo. Mica lo vengono a dire a te.


  Perciò tu ne sei certo? Ma che cazzo di ragionamento è?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C’è di buono che non si sono incontrati in camera di albergo, anche perché Queste leggi arretrate pretendono ancora la maggior età. :carneval:


Tutti gli adolescenti hanno la casa libera oggi ogni pomeriggio.
A che serve l'albergo?
Solo io avevo mia nonna sempre presente mentre mia moglie la mamma casalinga.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò tu ne sei certo? Ma che cazzo di ragionamento è?


Per essere certo di qualcosa devi indagare.
Nessun genitore può essere certo di quello che fanno i figli, come nessun coniuge di quello che fa il compagno.
Ma secondo te mia figlia mi veniva a dire che aveva visto il porno della mamma di una loro conoscente?
Quel video sta girando tra i ragazzini... Come credi che lo sappia?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il ragazzo attuale di mia figlia l'ha conosciuto su Instagram.
> Si è presentato lui.
> Per cui, sì, la platea si è allargata. Oggi un amante lo puoi beccare ovunque, mica devi necessariamente avere una vera vita sociale.
> Innegabile constatare come i social abbiamo cambiato il nostro modo di relazionare.


Ma io posso anche pescare su un social. Dopo però troverei straniante dovere parlare con uno con cui scopo esclusivamente su un social. Cioè... O si scopa, o si chatta. Questi mezzi credo abbiano proprio cambiato anche un po' la percezione dell'amore.
Quanti amanti leggiamo qui che  "credevo che ci tenesse a me. Mi chattava ogni giorno...".


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, sì, ovvio. Si potrebbe trovare un compromesso tra le varie visionI.
> Che dici?


Io credo che nella vita reale tutti mediamo e non siamo così categorici. Poi ci prendiamo le nostre belle palate in faccia, crescendo si impara ad evitarle, o almeno ci si prova.
Tante delle parole scritte qui, vissuti di vita coniugale, si perderanno nel tempo, e resteranno solo periodi.
Lo stesso è per chi ora guarda i figli dalla mezz'età e giù di lì, e per chi guarda i proprio genitori con gli occhi della gioventù.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io credo che nella vita reale tutti mediamo e non siamo così categorici. Poi ci prendiamo le nostre belle palate in faccia, crescendo si impara ad evitarle, o almeno ci si prova.
> Tante delle parole scritte qui, vissuti di vita coniugale, si perderanno nel tempo, e resteranno solo periodi.
> Lo stesso è per chi ora guarda i figli dalla mezz'età e giù di lì, e per chi guarda i proprio genitori con gli occhi della gioventù.


Mi auguro vivamente che il passato venga rielaborato.
.


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per essere certo di qualcosa devi indagare. Nessun genitore può essere certo di quello che fanno i figli, come nessun coniuge di quello che fa il compagno.


  E perciò secondo la regola del sospetto ogni adolescente posta il culo in internet e ogni moglie o marito lo concede ad un amante?  In realtà anche se non puoi saperlo ci sono persone che non lo fanno. Non puoi partire a prescindere che siano tutti uguali e stereotipati i giovani di oggi proprio come non potevi farlo in quelli che tu chiami i bei tempi senza i social (che al masimo fanno da amplificatore ad una fenomenologia e non ne sono la ragione profonda). Ti ricordo che la droga, lo squilibrio psichico e i problemi ci sono sempre stati, io non ho mai pensato alla mia di adolescenza come un periodo da tempo delle mele, è stata una "era" difficoltosa ed incerta come quella di adesso. Il punto del problema sono le mancanze della nostra di generazionea attuale, di noi come genitori ed attori in questa di società, la nostra fragilità e la nostra ricerca di rivivere il tempo perduto, nel tentativo di assimilarci agli adolescenti che dovremmo aiutare.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò secondo la regola del sospetto ogni adolescente posta il culo in internet e ogni moglie o marito lo concede ad un amante?  In realtà anche se non puoi saperlo ci sono persone che non lo fanno. Non puoi partire a prescindere che siano tutti uguali e stereotipati i giovani di oggi proprio come non potevi farlo in quelli che tu chiami i bei tempi senza i social (che al masimo fanno da amplificatore ad una fenomenologia e non ne sono la ragione profonda). Ti ricordo che la droga, lo squilibrio psichico e i problemi ci sono sempre stati, io non ho mai pensato alla mia di adolescenza come un periodo da tempo delle mele, è stata una "era" difficoltosa ed incerta come quella di adesso. Il punto del problema sono le mancanze della nostra di generazionea attuale, di noi come genitori ed attori in questa di società, la nostra fragilità e la nostra ricerca di rivivere il tempo perduto, nel tentativo di assimilarci agli adolescenti che dovremmo aiutare.


Bravo. Belle parole.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto scontri con i miei genitori. Sempre stata alle regole anche se eccessive. Mai dato pensieri o problemi
> Con mio figlio è stata per tre  anni scontro aperto su tutto,  dai 16 ai 19 anni un incubo.
> Orari di rientro, sigarette  bere ecc ecc
> Sono andata in terapia e la psicologa ha dato ragione s lui al 1000 per 1000
> ...


Capisco ma.. che vuol dire?

Che essendo adolescenti bisogna accettare che trasgrediscano le regole?
Se non puoi dire nulla tanto vale dargliele... 

Non metto in dubbio che l’opposizione sia “normale” a quell’età, così come la volontà di affermarsi trasgredendo qualcosa, ma non per questo per me va sempre bene.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò secondo la regola del sospetto ogni adolescente posta il culo in internet e ogni moglie o marito lo concede ad un amante?  In realtà anche se non puoi saperlo ci sono persone che non lo fanno. Non puoi partire a prescindere che siano tutti uguali e stereotipati i giovani di oggi proprio come non potevi farlo in quelli che tu chiami i bei tempi senza i social (che al masimo fanno da amplificatore ad una fenomenologia e non ne sono la ragione profonda). Ti ricordo che la droga, lo squilibrio psichico e i problemi ci sono sempre stati, io non ho mai pensato alla mia di adolescenza come un periodo da tempo delle mele, è stata una "era" difficoltosa ed incerta come quella di adesso. Il punto del problema sono le mancanze della nostra di generazionea attuale, di noi come genitori ed attori in questa di società, la nostra fragilità e la nostra ricerca di rivivere il tempo perduto, nel tentativo di assimilarci agli adolescenti che dovremmo aiutare.


Le tecnologie  (la metto più ampia.  ) sono amplificatori, ma sono anche inganni. Piglia ad esempio il caso di  [MENTION=6860]flower7700[/MENTION] . Leva le luuunghisssime chattate. Trasponili mica troppo tempo fa. Quando in casa c'era il telefono fisso, solitamente alla mercé di tutti in modo che non esisteva privacy. Vediti Flower magari a correre a casa a orari scomodi per beccare la telefonata di lui nella cabina col gettone. Vedi quanto sarebbe durata  

Poi c'è l'uso bello: parlare al Tablet via Skype con tuo papà lontano all'estero, e vederlo in tempo grosso modo reale, e salutarlo con la mano, per un bimbo piccolo non ha prezzo


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò secondo la regola del sospetto ogni adolescente posta il culo in internet e ogni moglie o marito lo concede ad un amante?  In realtà anche se non puoi saperlo ci sono persone che non lo fanno. Non puoi partire a prescindere che siano tutti uguali e stereotipati i giovani di oggi proprio come non potevi farlo in quelli che tu chiami i bei tempi senza i social (che al masimo fanno da amplificatore ad una fenomenologia e non ne sono la ragione profonda). Ti ricordo che la droga, lo squilibrio psichico e i problemi ci sono sempre stati, io non ho mai pensato alla mia di adolescenza come un periodo da tempo delle mele, è stata una "era" difficoltosa ed incerta come quella di adesso. Il punto del problema sono le mancanze della nostra di generazionea attuale, di noi come genitori ed attori in questa di società, la nostra fragilità e la nostra ricerca di rivivere il tempo perduto, nel tentativo di assimilarci agli adolescenti che dovremmo aiutare.


Questa è un po' la solita retorica, che attribuisce ai genitori tutte le responsabilità, quando i nostri figli in generale passano con noi la minor parte del loro tempo.
Stanno 6 o 7 ore a scuola, due o 3 a studiare ogni giorno, il resto vedono o sentono amici, stanno con i nonni o con baby sitter. Alla nostra epoca si diceva che era la TV la nostra principale fonte di compagnia.
Non so tu, ma la stragrande maggioranza dei genitori torna a casa alle 20. 
Ci sono madri o padri che conosco che tornando a casa più tardi non vedono mai i figli durante la settimana, perché si addormentano prima. E comunque la cena, che noi fortunatamente facciamo ancora insieme e senza TV   rimane e resta il momento in cui tutti insieme si rielabora la giornata, non tutti riescono a prevederla con queste modalità.
Ci sono famiglie che conosco in cui ognuno cena per i fatti propri. La casa è un po' un albergo, in cui ognuno conduce la sua vita e le sue scelta in autonomia.
Giusto? Sbagliato?
Non lo so. A me  pesa, ora, l'allontanamento precoce di mia figlia.
Non sono riuscito neppure a vedere un film con lei della commedia italiana che mi piace tanto o a condividere qualche informazione di base in più o a portarla a camminare in montagna.
E' già arrivata in quella fase in cui tutto del nostro mondo non le interessa. Di solito arriva intorno ai 15/16 anni.
E' un peccato. Io ho dei bei ricordi con i miei di quando ero ragazzo, ma io avevo pochi amici, uscivo più raramente.
E' sicuramente più sveglia di me e questo mi consola.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le tecnologie  (la metto più ampia.  ) sono amplificatori, ma sono anche inganni. Piglia ad esempio il caso di  @_flower7700_ . Leva le luuunghisssime chattate. Trasponili mica troppo tempo fa. Quando in casa c'era il telefono fisso, solitamente alla mercé di tutti in modo che non esisteva privacy. Vediti Flower magari a correre a casa a orari scomodi per beccare la telefonata di lui nella cabina col gettone. Vedi quanto sarebbe durata
> 
> Poi c'è l'uso bello: parlare al Tablet via Skype con tuo papà lontano all'estero, e vederlo in tempo grosso modo reale, e salutarlo con la mano, per un bimbo piccolo non ha prezzo


:up:


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Capisco ma.. che vuol dire?
> 
> Che essendo adolescenti *bisogna accettare che trasgrediscano le regole?*
> Se non puoi dire nulla tanto vale dargliele...
> ...


No, che fargliele rispettare è una fatica improba.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per essere certo di qualcosa devi indagare.
> Nessun genitore può essere certo di quello che fanno i figli, come nessun coniuge di quello che fa il compagno.
> Ma secondo te mia figlia mi veniva a dire che aveva visto il porno della mamma di una loro conoscente?
> Quel video sta girando tra i ragazzini... Come credi che lo sappia?


Oggi abbiamo tutto più alla portata.
Per incontrarsi basta scaricare un'app , e questo ci fa illudere di avere tante cose gratis. Vado su tinder, un paio di clic, e al più il prezzo del motel. Rapido per tutti. Una bella identità falsa, e siamo a posto. Poi non è che ai figli insegnamo tutt'altro eh.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, che fargliele rispettare è una fatica improba.


Senz’altro.
Ma è la nostra parte


----------



## mistral (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te Mistral ha piena fiducia nel marito?
> Sarebbe ancora qui dopo anni se ne avesse veramente e tutto fosse rientrato?
> Il come si comporta chi ha tradito non è l'ago della bilancia: è chi vi resta accanto che deve capire se è sereno oppure no, se ama, se sta bene, se lo sarà in futuro.
> Ci vedi tutto questo?
> ...



Ti posso garantire che la fiducia è rimasta identica a quella di partenza.
Credo di avere le stesse possibilità di essere tradita e di tradire mesattamante come prima del fatto.
Non sono mai stata talebana della fedeltà e non l’ho mai vista come un fatto che possa accadere solo agli altri,anzi.Il talebano che non voleva nemmeno considerare l’ipotesi era mio marito,forse è per questo che ha avuto la peggio psicologicamente parlando.
Paradossalamte la mia frustrazione iniziale derivava dal non potergli spaccare metaforicamente la faccia perché si stava già auto punendo  anche troppo.
Ho infierito senza pietà ,si,ma probabilmente non quanto avrei voluto.
Con il tempo mi ha dimostrato che i suoi propositi ed il suo pentimento non erano solo parole al vento,sono passati 5 anni e riesce ancora a stupirmi.Ho fatto fatica a capacitarmi di quanto si fosse reso conto degli errori che prima fingeva di non vedere.Siamo una famiglia normale ,un po’ pazzerella e allegra ,ma serena .Abbiamo una vita sessuale e di coppia sicuramente migliore di quella degli ultimi anni prima del tradimento ,complice anche il fatto che i figli sono tutti maggiorenni ed abbiamo ampi spazi per noi .
Un tradimento,superato, deve per forza portare a maggior benessere altrimenti non ha senso.A meno che ci sia un patto societario che mette sul piatto il mutuo soccorso e nulla di più.
La frustrazione che avevo per la mia non reazione  di suoi confronti che avrei ritenuto  consona ,è scemata con il tempo e con i fatti,rimaneva il sasso nella scarpa nei confronti della stronza.
Passi l’aver preso per i fondelli il suo amato (fatti loro e scemo lui a bersi le cazzate) anzi,mi ha provocato anche un sottile godimento vederli tirasi fango addosso.
Ma come ho scritto più volte non mi andava giù che la passasse liscia per ciò che aveva fatto a ME.
Il mio spirito evidentemente non è abbastanza elevato per porgere l’altra guancia ed ero abbastanza sicura che quello fosse l’ultimo scoglio che a fasi alterne mi faceva svoltare l’umore .
Qualche mese fa mi sono tolta i sassolini e ci ho fatto inginocchiare sopra la furbacchiona.
Diciamo che ha capito di averla fatta franca solo grazie a me e non certo per la sua astuzia ,e un bel po’ di “caga” se la porta addosso anche perché le ho dato un saggio di ciò che avevo ed ho a disposizione.Sentire certe intercettazioni ambientali e vedere i suoi scritti,deve averla fatta sobbalzare sulla sedia.
Per il resto ha confermato di essere una quarantenne che non riesce ad uscire dall’adolescenza ,di essere dipendente dai like sui social e di aver bisogno di gente che lascia la scia di bavetta per sentirsi importante.Mio marito è stato un attore che per qualche mese ha interpretato il copione che era stato e sarà di altri.
La tipologia di marito mite che ha ,estraneo ai social ,con i suoi impegni e i suoi hobby,le permette di avere a disposizione il tempo per coltivare il suo hobby di cacciatrice.
Avevo ragione quando avevo individuato in me il punto su cui mi scontravo.
Da mesi sono del tutto neutrale  al riguardo e non mi pare di aver nemmeno più scritto granché qui.Se ho scritto non ricordo frustrazione o rabbia particolare.
Mi pento solo di aver voluto per troppo tempo mantenere il ruolo di brava persona quando so di essere una grandissima stronza vendicativa.


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è un po' la solita retorica, che attribuisce ai genitori tutte le responsabilità, quando i nostri figli in generale passano con noi la minor parte del loro tempo. Stanno 6 o 7 ore a scuola, due o 3 a studiare ogni giorno, il resto vedono o sentono amici, stanno con i nonni o con baby sitter. Alla nostra epoca si diceva che era la TV la nostra principale fonte di compagnia. Non so tu, ma la stragrande maggioranza dei genitori torna a casa alle 20.  Ci sono madri o padri che conosco che tornando a casa più tardi non vedono mai i figli durante la settimana, perché si addormentano prima. E comunque la cena, che noi fortunatamente facciamo ancora insieme e senza TV   rimane e resta il momento in cui tutti insieme si rielabora la giornata, non tutti riescono a prevederla con queste modalità. Ci sono famiglie che conosco in cui ognuno cena per i fatti propri. La casa è un po' un albergo, in cui ognuno conduce la sua vita e le sue scelta in autonomia. Giusto? Sbagliato? Non lo so. A me  pesa, ora, l'allontanamento precoce di mia figlia. Non sono riuscito neppure a vedere un film con lei della commedia italiana che mi piace tanto o a condividere qualche informazione di base in più o a portarla a camminare in montagna. E' già arrivata in quella fase in cui tutto del nostro mondo non le interessa. Di solito arriva intorno ai 15/16 anni. E' un peccato. Io ho dei bei ricordi con i miei di quando ero ragazzo, ma io avevo pochi amici, uscivo più raramente. E' sicuramente più sveglia di me e questo mi consola.


  Io non ho detto che è tutta responsabilità dei genitori, è -anche- responsabilità dei genitori. Anche e soprattutto perchè tanti rincasano alle 8 di sera non per campare la famiglia ma per permettersi "cose" che sono appunto cose, e i figli si arrangino. I figli per me contano di più. Oppure vogliamo giocare il giochetto della deresponsabilizzazione individuale per cui siamo stati paracadutati in questo mondo senza sapere cosa serve e cosa no?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che è tutta responsabilità dei genitori, è -anche- responsabilità dei genitori. Anche e soprattutto perchè tanti rincasano alle 8 di sera non per campare la famiglia ma per permettersi "cose" che sono appunto cose, e i figli si arrangino. I figli per me contano di più. Oppure vogliamo giocare il giochetto della deresponsabilizzazione individuale per cui siamo stati paracadutati in questo mondo senza sapere cosa serve e cosa no?


Diciamo anche per concedersi i propri svaghi.
Basta vedere come in vacanza siano ricercatissimi non solo i villaggi vacanze, ma anche gli alberghi che garantiscono la custodia dei bambini, neanche durante le vacanze si vuole più stare con loro, con la motivazione “almeno in vacanza!” come se fosse un lavoro e come se durante il resto dell’anno non fossero sistemati tra vari corsi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che è tutta responsabilità dei genitori, è -anche- responsabilità dei genitori. Anche e soprattutto perchè tanti rincasano alle 8 di sera non per campare la famiglia ma per permettersi "cose" che sono appunto cose, e i figli si arrangino. I figli per me contano di più. Oppure vogliamo giocare il giochetto della deresponsabilizzazione individuale per cui siamo stati paracadutati in questo mondo senza sapere cosa serve e cosa no?


Servono sempre le solite cose. Serve che se tuo figlio usa i social  (come un tempo c'era la fissa un po' passata per il motorino) tu stia con tuo figlio a spiegargliene l'uso. Molto facile che rincasando alle otto tu gli compri l'ultimo modello di Smartphone e poi chi si è visto si è visto. Vale tanto per le ragazzette che postano il culo quanto per i ragazzetti che le commentano.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le tecnologie  (la metto più ampia.  ) sono amplificatori, ma sono anche inganni. Piglia ad esempio il caso di  @_flower7700_ . Leva le luuunghisssime chattate. Trasponili mica troppo tempo fa. Quando in casa c'era il telefono fisso, solitamente alla mercé di tutti in modo che non esisteva privacy. Vediti Flower magari a correre a casa a orari scomodi per beccare la telefonata di lui nella cabina col gettone. Vedi quanto sarebbe durata
> 
> Poi c'è l'uso bello: parlare al Tablet via Skype con tuo papà lontano all'estero, e vederlo in tempo grosso modo reale, e salutarlo con la mano, per un bimbo piccolo non ha prezzo


Sarebbe durata. Magari non nel suo caso ma si è sempre vissuto pure senza internet. 
Internet accorcia solo le distanze e la velocità di comunicazione.
L'innamoramento o quello che si crede tale in una relazione extraconiugale non impatta finchè non si chiede di più, o finchè non si viene scoperti. Flower si faceva interi weekend con l'amante.
In molti casi c'è una forte attrazione di base che fa partire tutto, così almeno è stato nel mio caso. E non capita tutti i giorni, e non si decide razionalmente.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che è tutta responsabilità dei genitori, è -anche- responsabilità dei genitori. Anche e soprattutto *perchè tanti rincasano alle 8 di sera non per campare la famiglia ma per permettersi "cose" che sono appunto cose*, e i figli si arrangino. I figli per me contano di più. Oppure vogliamo giocare il giochetto della deresponsabilizzazione individuale per cui siamo stati paracadutati in questo mondo senza sapere cosa serve e cosa no?


IO ho avuto la mia carriera segata dieci anni fa, per cui posso permettermi di fregarmene e tornare a casa dopo 8 ore.
Lo stipendio è quello che è, ci si accontenta, ma ho messo come priorità di tutto la famiglia e il tempo passato con loro. 
Chi ha fatto più strada, in altri ambienti, non può permettersi di definire gli orari come gli pare, ma anche chi non l'ha fatta ha spesso dei vincoli.
Ho amici che partono e in giornata vanno a Istanbul, oppure stanno via per l'intera settimana, lavorando su clienti in Arabia come in Cina o negli Statu Uniti, oppure lavorano in Svizzera e tornano per il weekend, o ancora hanno un'attività in proprio e non possono permettersi di mollarla a un'orario decente.
Basti pensare a chi gestisce un bar, per esempio, o un punto vendita in un centro commerciale.
Non è una visione mia: è un'elaborazione fatta da chi affronta problematiche giovanili, per un lavoro che ho portato a termine anni fa, un contatto sul territorio fatto con chi con i giovani lavora.
Nel frattempo la situazione è cambiata, trovando altre forme di evoluzione, ma il problema di base degli ultimi decenni è l'assenza di entrambi i genitori nella crescita dei bambini (che sono comunque sempre meno).
La comunità di riferimento se per noi era la TV (in assenza di mamme e nonni), ora è internet.
Anche per noi, eh. Non ci siamo trovati a elaborare un tradimento con il miglior amico, ma con degli sconosciuti su un forum.
L'avresti mai detto 20 anni fa?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Servono sempre le solite cose. *Serve che se tuo figlio usa i social  (come un tempo c'era la fissa un po' passata per il motorino) tu stia con tuo figlio a spiegargliene l'uso*. Molto facile che rincasando alle otto tu gli compri l'ultimo modello di Smartphone e poi chi si è visto si è visto. Vale tanto per le ragazzette che postano il culo quanto per i ragazzetti che le commentano.


Invece spesso accade il contrario...


----------



## spleen (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> IO ho avuto la mia carriera segata dieci anni fa, per cui posso permettermi di fregarmene e tornare a casa dopo 8 ore. Lo stipendio è quello che è, ci si accontenta, ma ho messo come priorità di tutto la famiglia e il tempo passato con loro.  Chi ha fatto più strada, in altri ambienti, non può permettersi di definire gli orari come gli pare, ma anche chi non l'ha fatta ha spesso dei vincoli. Ho amici che partono e in giornata vanno a Istambul, oppure stanno via per l'intera settimana, lavorando su clienti in Arabia come in Cina o negli Statu Uniti, oppure lavorano in Svizzera e tornano per il weekend, o ancora hanno un'attività in proprio e non possono permettersi di mollarla a un'orario decente. Basti pensare a chi gestisce un bar, per esempio, o un punto vendita in un centro commerciale. Non è una visione mia: è un'elaborazione fatta da chi affronta problematiche giovanili, per un lavoro che ho portato a termine anni fa, un contatto sul territorio fatto con chi con i giovani lavora. Nel frattempo la situazione è cambiata, trovando altre forme di evoluzione, ma il problema di base degli ultimi decenni è l'assenza di entrambi i genitori nella crescita dei bambini. La comunità di riferimento se per noi era la TV (in assenza di mamme e nonni), ora è internet. Anche per noi, eh. Non ci siamo trovati a elaborare un tradimento con il miglior amico, ma con degli sconosciuti su un forum.


  Non credo tu te ne sia pentito....


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo tu te ne sia pentito....


No, essendo stata una mia scelta era quello che volevo.
Sul forum, neppure, anche perché non avevo alternative.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Capisco ma.. che vuol dire?
> 
> Che essendo adolescenti bisogna accettare che trasgrediscano le regole?
> Se non puoi dire nulla tanto vale dargliele...
> ...


No no anzi il contrario 
Lei sosteneva che il mio atteggiamento fosse corretto nei confronti di mio figlio. E il suo nei miei confronti
Quello che era sbagliato era il mio vedere come non normali le sue forme di ribellione o il pensare che mi odiasse per i continui scontri che avevano 
Mi disse che gli adolescenti che devono preoccupare sono quelli che dicono sempre si ai genitori e accettano tutto di buon grado 
E aggiunse che più forte era la ribellione più pesante era per lui riuscire a staccarsi da me 
Mi disse che l’unico modo che aveva per staccarsi era appunto pensare che fossi una “stronza” a imporre regole e controlli


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarebbe durata. Magari non nel suo caso ma si è sempre vissuto pure senza internet.
> Internet accorcia solo le distanze e la velocità di comunicazione.
> L'innamoramento o quello che si crede tale in una relazione extraconiugale non impatta finchè non si chiede di più, o finchè non si viene scoperti. Flower si faceva interi weekend con l'amante.
> In molti casi c'è una forte attrazione di base che fa partire tutto, così almeno è stato nel mio caso. E non capita tutti i giorni, e non si decide razionalmente.


Io dubito che sarebbe durata nel caso di Flower.
Che sentirsi tutti i giorni per ore e' un po' diverso da un fine settimana alterno con  "buche" improvvise. Le sarebbe mancata l'illusione di avercelo sempre lì.

Ci sono sempre state queste relazioni, d'accordo. Ma credo che ci fossero meno motivi di  "confusione", questo si. E anche eventualmente un po' più di incentivi ad alzare il culo, se del caso. Adesso si chatta... Poi che bisogno c'è di conoscersi? E guarda che un tempo pure le telefonate costavano, i gettoni finivano e le cabine erano scomode. Altro che starci ore 

C'erano meno modi "gratis" ed immediati di illudere. Tempo fa ho letto una intervista ad uno iscritto non ricordo se a tinder o similare. Mezz'ora al massimo di macchina, e al massimo un caffè prima della scopata. L'altra mica l'ha costretta nessuno eh. Anche qui quando se ne è parlato, mi ha stupito il mettere al primo posto lo scambio diretto di sensazioni rispetto al rischio. Mentre quasi tutti hanno trovato una comprensibile precauzione quella di non dichiarare la propria identità. E' comunque inevitabile  (pure dicendo loro tutt'altro) che queste "regole" non vengano rappresentate anche ai figli. Forse un tempo erano un attimino più  "diluite". Oggi è più immediato e più gratuito. E si tace su ciò che si raccatta.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no anzi il contrario
> Lei sosteneva che il mio atteggiamento fosse corretto nei confronti di mio figlio. E il suo nei miei confronti
> Quello che era sbagliato era il mio vedere come non normali le sue forme di ribellione o il pensare che mi odiasse per i continui scontri che avevano
> Mi disse che gli adolescenti che devono preoccupare sono quelli che dicono sempre si ai genitori e accettano tutto di buon grado
> ...


Mi trova d'accordo.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io dubito che sarebbe durata nel caso di Flower.
> Che sentirsi tutti i giorni per ore e' un po' diverso da un fine settimana alterno con  "buche" improvvise. Le sarebbe mancata l'illusione di avercelo sempre lì.
> 
> Ci sono sempre state queste relazioni, d'accordo. Ma credo che ci fossero meno motivi di  "confusione", questo si. E anche eventualmente un po' più di incentivi ad alzare il culo, se del caso. Adesso si chatta... Poi che bisogno c'è di conoscersi? E guarda che un tempo pure le telefonate costavano, i gettoni finivano e le cabine erano scomode. Altro che starci ore
> ...


A me viene un po' di tristezza a pensare a questo genere di rapporti.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me viene un po' di tristezza a pensare a questo genere di rapporti.


A me tristezza no, pensando a due consenzienti.

PERÒ.

Però poi diventa difficile spiegare a un figlio che una relazione si costruisce parlando e muovendo il culo, prima del cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me tristezza no, pensando a due consenzienti.
> 
> PERÒ.
> 
> Però poi diventa difficile spiegare a un figlio che una relazione si costruisce parlando e muovendo il culo, prima del cazzo


Se non fossero consenzienti sarebbe reato, non triste. 
La tristezza deriva dalla constatazione di una povertà relazionale. Relazioni limitata a scambio emotivo, se va bene.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io dubito che sarebbe durata nel caso di Flower.
> Che sentirsi tutti i giorni per ore e' un po' diverso da un fine settimana alterno con  "buche" improvvise. Le sarebbe mancata l'illusione di avercelo sempre lì.
> 
> Ci sono sempre state queste relazioni, d'accordo. Ma credo che ci fossero meno motivi di  "confusione", questo si. E anche eventualmente un po' più di incentivi ad alzare il culo, se del caso. Adesso si chatta... Poi che bisogno c'è di conoscersi? E guarda che un tempo pure le telefonate costavano, i gettoni finivano e le cabine erano scomode. Altro che starci ore
> ...


Il fatto è che non si considera una cosa. Che quella presenza continua è controllo, non sempre ma in certi casi lo è. Si accetta la condizione di partenza (lui sposato, lui lei entrambe che sanno di essere sposati e magari pure sanno di avere rapporti con il coniuge) ma non quella dopo. Non so se chi ha avuto l'amante qui, tra chi ha raccontanto storie "sentimentali" accetterebbe che il suo amante oltre ad avere rapporti con loro ne cerchi al contempo altri ancora, magari sul noto Tinder. Tra due sposati forse tranquillizza la tempistica e anche il fatto che tornarti a casa hanno comunque un coniuge a cui pensare. Ma se hai l'amante single, e l'hai conosciuta così, non credere che a tutti stia poi così bene l'idea che nel momento che ti fai la serata con gli amici e la moglie quella sia sola, e che in quel essere sola potrebbe cercare altri. E sai perchè? Perchè è quello che han fatto loro.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non si considera una cosa. Che quella presenza continua è controllo, non sempre ma in certi casi lo è. Si accetta la condizione di partenza (lui sposato, lui lei entrambe che sanno di essere sposati e magari pure sanno di avere rapporti con il coniuge) ma non quella dopo. Non so se chi ha avuto l'amante qui, tra chi ha raccontanto storie "sentimentali" accetterebbe che il suo amante oltre ad avere rapporti con loro ne cerchi al contempo altri ancora, magari sul noto Tinder. Tra due sposati forse tranquillizza la tempistica e anche il fatto che tornarti a casa hanno comunque un coniuge a cui pensare. Ma se hai l'amante single, e l'hai conosciuta così, non credere che a tutti stia poi così bene l'idea che nel momento che ti fai la serata con gli amici e la moglie quella sia sola, e che in quel essere sola potrebbe cercare altri. E sai perchè? Perchè è quello che han fatto loro.


Ma se sei sposato e hai un amante single non mettere in conto che possa avere altre storie mi sembra da sprovveduti o illusi
Sinceramente mai chiesta l’esclusività nemmeno con uno sposato. Io poi mi regolo come credo ma preferisco che i rapporti siano chiari


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se sei sposato e hai un amante single non mettere in conto che possa avere altre storie mi sembra da sprovveduti o illusi
> Sinceramente mai chiesta l’esclusività nemmeno con uno sposato. Io poi mi regolo come credo ma preferisco che i rapporti siano chiari


Per avere altre storie devi lasciare il tempo per avere altre storie, se scrivi h24 e vai in crisi mistica se non mi senti per 3 ore... comunque tu dai per scontato che siccome tu tradisci andrai con uno con una concezione dei rapporti diciamo "leggera", quindi vedi pure l'altro come traditore in un certo senso. 
Per come ero presa io da lui, non avrei visto nessuno. Nel senso che nessuno avrebbe avuto presa. Non fosse stato così paradossalmente non ci sarebbero stati tutti gli scontri e litigi, avrei mollato e detto "ah ok si si" e sarei andata avanti a pensare quello che pensavo senza cercare un dialogo. Come poi capita in molte coppie ufficiali.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per avere altre storie devi lasciare il tempo per avere altre storie, se scrivi h24 e vai in crisi mistica se non mi senti per 3 ore... comunque tu dai per scontato che siccome tu tradisci andrai con uno con una concezione dei rapporti diciamo "leggera", quindi vedi pure l'altro come traditore in un certo senso.
> Per come ero presa io da lui, non avrei visto nessuno. Nel senso che nessuno avrebbe avuto presa. Non fosse stato così paradossalmente non ci sarebbero stati tutti gli scontri e litigi, avrei mollato e detto "ah ok si si" e sarei andata avanti a pensare quello che pensavo senza cercare un dialogo. Come poi capita in molte coppie ufficiali.


Credo che con i limiti della situazione una forma di esclusività la si cerchi, anche implicitamente, o anche solo attraverso la sincerità reciproca proclamata. Non vale per chi ha incontri estemporanei in camera di hotel, ma chi ha una relazione cerca un rapporto  che abbia delle caratteristiche esclusive, anche se non sessualmente, almeno relazionale.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non fossero consenzienti sarebbe reato, non triste.
> La tristezza deriva dalla constatazione di una povertà relazionale. Relazioni limitata a scambio emotivo, se va bene.


Ho sbagliato termine. In effetti, consapevoli e' più giusto. Consenzienti stava non per consenzienti al rapporto, ma alla modalità e ai contenuti di quel tipo di relazione. Consapevoli e' meglio. Poi boh. Sarà che se arrivo al punto di considerare pericoloso dire come mi chiamo a chi ho davanti, a maggior ragione non ci finisco a letto.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che con i limiti della situazione una forma di esclusività la si cerchi, anche implicitamente, o anche solo attraverso la sincerità reciproca proclamata. Non vale per chi ha incontri estemporanei in camera di hotel, ma chi ha una relazione cerca un rapporto  che abbia delle caratteristiche esclusive, anche se non sessualmente, almeno relazionale.


Ma guarda col senno di poi credo poco a certe dichiarazioni. Non so chi ha relazioni in corso ad oggi, mi pare tipo [MENTION=7571]Vera[/MENTION] (scusate se sbaglio) se per lei è normale che il suo amante abbia rapporti con altre donne (oltre la moglie) e con rapporti intendo anche che possa cercarne altre oltre a lei magari in qualche sito di incontro. O se è pienamente convinta che il loro sia un rapporto "unico". O prendiamo ad esempio [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] a cui l'amante aveva solo levato i messaggini, mica i rapporti fisici. 
Poi per qualcuno far doppiette e triplette fa figo. Io quando l'ho rivisto dopo anni, ho avuto un sentore strano rispetto a selfie che mandava con la posa a bacio, cosa che non faceva assolutamente anni prima, e anche lì però mi son detta "sei te che sei un Unno e non apprezzi un gesto carino, datti una smorzata" e invece mi sa proprio che era rincoglionimento prodotto da anni a broccolare su Badoo. Un tale rincoglionimento in cui diventa normale fare tutti i carini e interessati e poi dimenticarsi se uno ti dice che devi fare una visita. Io trovo ciò molto triste.
Magari c'è chi di indole veramente riesce a vivere più storie contemporaneamente, però mi pare che ci sia una bella fetta che non vive niente, non vive proprio niente. E' un correre scappare da casa, scappare dalla propria vita. Salvo poi non volerla mollare per niente quella vita.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda col senno di poi credo poco a certe dichiarazioni. Non so chi ha relazioni in corso ad oggi, mi pare tipo @_Vera_ (scusate se sbaglio) se per lei è normale che il suo amante abbia rapporti con altre donne (oltre la moglie) e con rapporti intendo anche che possa cercarne altre oltre a lei magari in qualche sito di incontro. O se è pienamente convinta che il loro sia un rapporto "unico". O prendiamo ad esempio @_Kid_ a cui l'amante aveva solo levato i messaggini, mica i rapporti fisici.
> Poi per qualcuno far doppiette e triplette fa figo. Io quando l'ho rivisto dopo anni, ho avuto un sentore strano rispetto a selfie che mandava con la posa a bacio, cosa che non faceva assolutamente anni prima, e anche lì però mi son detta "sei te che sei un Unno e non apprezzi un gesto carino, datti una smorzata" e invece mi sa proprio che era rincoglionimento prodotto da anni a broccolare su Badoo. Un tale rincoglionimento in cui diventa normale fare tutti i carini e interessati e poi dimenticarsi se uno ti dice che devi fare una visita. Io trovo ciò molto triste.
> Magari c'è chi di indole veramente riesce a vivere più storie contemporaneamente, però mi pare che ci sia una bella fetta che non vive niente, non vive proprio niente. E' un correre scappare da casa, scappare dalla propria vita. Salvo poi non volerla mollare per niente quella vita.


Credo che sia impossibile per chi non ha patologie non avere aspettative con le persone con cui si relaziona, quanto meno di lealtà interna.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che con i limiti della situazione una forma di esclusività la si cerchi, anche implicitamente, o anche solo attraverso la sincerità reciproca proclamata. Non vale per chi ha incontri estemporanei in camera di hotel, ma chi ha una relazione cerca un rapporto  che abbia delle caratteristiche esclusive, anche se non sessualmente, almeno relazionale.


Quoto.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> "_Quando un amore così grande, un amore che ha fatto nascere il mondo una seconda volta, finisce nel tradimento o nell’abbandono non c’è solo esperienza della perdita di chi amiamo ma della perdita di un intero mondo. Questo è davvero traumatico. Mentre nell’amore la mia esistenza riceve un senso, si sente profondamente voluta nei suoi minimi dettagli, viene riscattata dalla sua fatticità – come direbbe Sartre -, la perdita dell’amore comporta una ricaduta brusca, violenta, traumatica nella fatticità. Il tempo torna a mangiare la vita. L’incanto del mondo visto dalla prospettiva del Due è finito. Tutto non è più come prima".
> 
> "__Per gli uomini questa spinta al tradimento molto frequentemente si concilia con la necessità di preservare i propri legami familiari con la donna dalla quale si hanno avuto figli. Una donna tradisce invece, solitamente, per amore. O nel senso che l’amore è finito e che questo libera il desiderio per altro. O in quello per cui tradire è un modo per provocare l’uomo amato, per riconquistare il centro della scena… "
> Per saperne di più: https://www.stateofmind.it/2014/07/intervista-massimo-recalcati/__
> ...


vorrei solo morire


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> vorrei solo morire


Che succede?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per avere altre storie devi lasciare il tempo per avere altre storie, se scrivi h24 e vai in crisi mistica se non mi senti per 3 ore... comunque tu dai per scontato che siccome tu tradisci andrai con uno con una concezione dei rapporti diciamo "leggera", quindi vedi pure l'altro come traditore in un certo senso.
> Per come ero presa io da lui, non avrei visto nessuno. Nel senso che nessuno avrebbe avuto presa. Non fosse stato così paradossalmente non ci sarebbero stati tutti gli scontri e litigi, avrei mollato e detto "ah ok si si" e sarei andata avanti a pensare quello che pensavo senza cercare un dialogo. Come poi capita in molte coppie ufficiali.


Io non do per scontato niente ma se sono sposata e ho rapporti con mio marito (non è il mio caso) mi sentirei ipocrita a pretendere che l’altro da single aspetti me
Dopodiché non mi farebbe schifo che non avesse nessuno tranne me. Da qui a Porlo come condizione magari “costringendolo” a mentirmi anche no. Preferisco un rapporto schietto 
Se poi parliamo di un rapporto tra amanti che prevede la possibilità di una relazione in futuro alla luce del sole direi che la cosa cambia


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che con i limiti della situazione una forma di esclusività la si cerchi, anche implicitamente, o anche solo attraverso la sincerità reciproca proclamata. Non vale per chi ha incontri estemporanei in camera di hotel, ma chi ha una relazione cerca un rapporto  che abbia delle caratteristiche esclusive, anche se non sessualmente, almeno relazionale.


Sulla sincerità sfondi una porta aperta.
Devo già mentire (devo per scelta) a casa figurati se mi metto a mentire o omettere in un rapporto extra.
E anche sull’esclusività  relazionale.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che succede?


Non sto bene, ho bisogno d’aiuto


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non sto bene, ho bisogno d’aiuto



Sei sola?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sei sola?


Si
terribilmente sola se chiedo aiuto su un forum


----------



## disincantata (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si



Chiama qualcuno vicino.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Chiama qualcuno vicino.


È successo a qualcuno di voi essere così stanco da voler morire ?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si
> terribilmente sola se chiedo aiuto su un forum


Calmati.
Che e' successo?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È successo a qualcuno di voi essere così stanco da voler morire ?


Ho sofferto di depressione, per cui ho provato una cosa simile.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È successo a qualcuno di voi essere così stanco da voler morire ?


sì, a me era successo.

non ero depressa, ma mortalmente stanca. 

Mi sembrava che non avrei superato neanche il quarto d'ora successivo.
Mi ricordo che ero rintanata in un angolo con le spalle al muro per sentirmi almeno un filo più al sicuro, e non sapevo nemmeno chi o cosa invocare per trovare un po' di sollievo...

ero veramente stanca, stanca, stanca, di tutto e di tutti...me per prima.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> sì, a me era successo.
> 
> non ero depressa, ma mortalmente stanca.
> 
> ...


Datemi una ragione per continuare questa agonia


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Datemi una ragione per continuare questa agonia


Adesso non ne trovo


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso non ne trovo


Cosa è successo?
Anzitutto: i tuoi figli stanno bene? Credo siano una ragione.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Calmati.
> Che e' successo?


Non è successo niente di nuovo , forse l’ennesima conferma di essere odiata, disprezzata , mortificata.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso non ne trovo


Successo qualcosa di particolare?
Sfogati qui non ti siamo vicini fisicamente ma ci siamo comunque


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Datemi una ragione per continuare questa agonia


Non so bene la tua situazione [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION]...

Se vuoi ti posso dire come avevo trovato qualche ragione per passare il quarto d'ora successivo, e poi quello dopo ancora 

Il forum per me, in quel periodo in cui non parlavo praticamente con nessuno nella vita reale, è stato un luogo in cui ho trovato spesso rifugio in notti come questa in cui sei...ci si trovava qui e si scriveva, ci si raccontava...se ti va, seppur virtualmente, non sei sola sola. 

Io ricordo che una vicinanza più stretta del virtuale era troppo, pelle troppo sottile. 
E' così anche per te?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è successo niente di nuovo , forse l’ennesima conferma di essere odiata, disprezzata , mortificata.


Occhei.
Non è che a questo punto devi pensare a una separazione? Non lo dico per l'episodio di adesso. E' da tempo che leggendoti lo penso.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non so bene la tua situazione @_Lara3_...
> 
> Se vuoi ti posso dire come avevo trovato qualche ragione per passare il quarto d'ora successivo, e poi quello dopo ancora
> 
> ...


Intorno a me c’è il vuoto. Pagherei per avere un abbraccio


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è successo niente di nuovo , forse l’ennesima conferma di essere odiata, disprezzata , mortificata.


Cosa ti ha ferito in questo modo?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha ferito in questo modo?


Lui mi sta mettendo i figli contro. Non è una mia sensazione, è un fatto da lui ammesso.
L’ha detto che l’ha fatto per vendicarsi perché era arrabbiato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intorno a me c’è il vuoto. Pagherei per avere un abbraccio


Guarda che non sei la sola e non sei sola.
Non starai soffrendo per la mancanza di apprezzamento di qualche deficiente?


----------



## isabel (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è successo niente di nuovo , forse l’ennesima conferma di essere odiata, disprezzata , mortificata.


Ciao Lara.
Ti leggo spesso un po' giù ma mai come ora.
Se sei stanca respira...chiudi gli occhi di tanto in tanto.
Prova a sentire l'abbraccio virtuale di chi è qui, portalo addosso.
Ti riesce?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intorno a me c’è il vuoto. Pagherei per avere un abbraccio


Il tuo amante? Non puoi chiamarlo, parlargli . Già che ci sia lui vuol dire che non sei sola


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui mi sta mettendo i figli contro. Non è una mia sensazione, è un fatto da lui ammesso.


Mio padre ci provó anche con me.
non era cattivo.... solo molto limitato...

quanti anni hanno?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui mi sta mettendo i figli contro. Non è una mia sensazione, è un fatto da lui ammesso.


Non ci riesce.
Sei la mamma.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intorno a me c’è il vuoto. Pagherei per avere un abbraccio


Posso chiederti in quel vuoto, tu dove sei?

Pensa che per me, allora, l'abbraccio diventava un dolore. 
Ne desideravo...ma mi facevano male.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È successo a qualcuno di voi essere così stanco da voler morire ?


Sì.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui mi sta mettendo i figli contro. Non è una mia sensazione, è un fatto da lui ammesso.


Cosa saresti materialmente in grado di fare, adesso, per poterti separare?


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il tuo amante? Non puoi chiamarlo, parlargli . Già che ci sia lui vuol dire che non sei sola


L’ho pensato anch’io... ma temevo che c’entrasse nel tutto


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il tuo amante? Non puoi chiamarlo, parlargli . Già che ci sia lui vuol dire che non sei sola


L’ha fatto tante volte in situazioni così, talmente tante volte che mi meraviglio che c’è ancora. Sono io stavolta che non voglio più scaricare addosso questi pensieri.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è successo niente di nuovo , forse l’ennesima conferma di essere odiata, disprezzata , mortificata.


Sfogati.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Intorno a me c’è il vuoto. Pagherei per avere un abbraccio


Se ti fossi accanto ora farebbe bene anche a me dartelo.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci riesce.
> Sei la mamma.


Ci sta riuscendo, questo mi fa più male del tradimento. Gliel’ho chiesto come ha potuto infierire ancora su di me in questo modo usando i figli.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui mi sta mettendo i figli contro. Non è una mia sensazione, è un fatto da lui ammesso.
> L’ha detto che l’ha fatto per vendicarsi perché era arrabbiato.


Ti va di raccontarlo?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti va di raccontarlo?


Fa male


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo leggendo in questi giorni un libro di narrativa tedesco, opera di una scrittrice.
> La protagonista è una quarantenne  che racconta sé stessa in quella fase della vita in cui lei e lei sue amiche vivono una nuova pubertà, pur avendo al posto dei brufoli le rughe. Una dimensione che porta loro ancora a chiedersi chi son e qual è il loro posto nella vita e a rimettersi in gioco e in discussione.
> Non sono ancora arrivato al capitolo amanti, ma non dubito che tra qualche pagina la trama verta su questo argomento. Quanti ne hanno pubblicati di libri così?
> Io non ho abbastanza dubbi sulle motivazioni che hanno portato mia moglie a tradirmi.
> ...


Sono presuntuosa : sei lontanissimo ...


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fa male


Fa male di più se ci stai a pensare da sola, temo.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’ha fatto tante volte in situazioni così, talmente tante volte che mi meraviglio che c’è ancora. Sono io stavolta che non voglio più scaricare addosso questi pensieri.


Rovescia i ruoli.

Immagina lui che sta così male e si fa remore a coinvolgerti e chiederti aiuto....

Davvero la vivresti come uno scaricarti addosso i suoi problemi?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa saresti materialmente in grado di fare, adesso, per poterti separare?


Adesso mi riesce solo a piangere. Se riesco a smettere di piangere è una conquista


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono presuntuosa : sei lontanissimo ...


Non hai 50 anni.


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sta riuscendo, questo mi fa più male del tradimento. Gliel’ho chiesto come ha potuto infierire ancora su di me in questo modo usando i figli.


Lara: la tua situazione, per come la hai descritta, non può andare avanti con uno come tuo marito. Non lo fa il separato in casa per portare almeno avanti la parvenza di famiglia per i figli. Non lo fa. Cosa puoi fare materialmente tu, e cosa potresti fare organizzandoti? Ci devi pensare, a una separazione. Seriamente.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Adesso mi riesce solo a piangere. Se riesco a smettere di piangere è una conquista


Sfogati anche così. 
Piangere è già una risposta.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sta riuscendo, questo mi fa più male del tradimento. Gliel’ho chiesto come ha potuto infierire ancora su di me in questo modo usando i figli.


O sono molto piccoli (le prime volte io avevo 4 anni.. troppo piccola per capire di essere strumentalizzata), o non gli sta dicendo la verità.

Prova a raccontare.. butta fuori


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fa male


Capisco che tu ti senta impotente perché non puoi ricambiare sia per tutelare i figli sia perché le colpe di lui sono indicibili.
Però puoi trovare un altro modo.
Seracconti, noi che non siamo coinvolti possiamo trovarlo.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Rovescia i ruoli.
> 
> Immagina lui che sta così male e si fa remore a coinvolgerti e chiederti aiuto....
> 
> Davvero la vivresti come uno scaricarti addosso i suoi problemi?


Lo so come reagirebbe: sarebbe deluso e dispiaciuto che non l’ho chiamato.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui mi sta mettendo i figli contro. Non è una mia sensazione, è un fatto da lui ammesso.
> L’ha detto che l’ha fatto per vendicarsi perché era arrabbiato.


Mi spiace molto. Come ci riesce a metterti i figli contro ?


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so come reagirebbe: sarebbe deluso e dispiaciuto che non l’ho chiamato.


Quindi?
Perché non farlo?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so come reagirebbe: sarebbe deluso e dispiaciuto che non l’ho chiamato.


Allora contattalo in qualche modo.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lara: la tua situazione, per come la hai descritta, non può andare avanti con uno come tuo marito. Non lo fa il separato in casa per portare almeno avanti la parvenza di famiglia per i figli. Non lo fa. Cosa puoi fare materialmente tu, e cosa potresti fare organizzandoti? Ci devi pensare, a una separazione. Seriamente.


Lo so che hai ragione


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so come reagirebbe: sarebbe deluso e dispiaciuto che non l’ho chiamato.


Non certo deluso da te, sicuramente vorrebbe starti vicino e aiutarti come può.

Allora glielo neghi perché pensi che non possa starti vicino nel modo in cui adesso senti di avere bisogno?


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so che hai ragione


Prova a vederlo come obiettivo. Datti il tempo di cui hai bisogno. Vediti a vivere senza lui vicino. Lo senti il sollievo? 
A me ne dava parecchio. Pensare che ogni giorno era un pezzettino minuscolo di me che si riorganizzava per respirare di nuovo.


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma guarda col senno di poi credo poco a certe dichiarazioni. Non so chi ha relazioni in corso ad oggi, mi pare tipo [MENTION=7571]Vera[/MENTION] (scusate se sbaglio) se per lei è normale che il suo amante abbia rapporti con altre donne (oltre la moglie) e con rapporti intendo anche che possa cercarne altre oltre a lei magari in qualche sito di incontro. O se è pienamente convinta che il loro sia un rapporto "unico". O prendiamo ad esempio [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] a cui l'amante aveva solo levato i messaggini, mica i rapporti fisici.
> Poi per qualcuno far doppiette e triplette fa figo. Io quando l'ho rivisto dopo anni, ho avuto un sentore strano rispetto a selfie che mandava con la posa a bacio, cosa che non faceva assolutamente anni prima, e anche lì però mi son detta "sei te che sei un Unno e non apprezzi un gesto carino, datti una smorzata" e invece mi sa proprio che era rincoglionimento prodotto da anni a broccolare su Badoo. Un tale rincoglionimento in cui diventa normale fare tutti i carini e interessati e poi dimenticarsi se uno ti dice che devi fare una visita. Io trovo ciò molto triste.
> Magari c'è chi di indole veramente riesce a vivere più storie contemporaneamente, però mi pare che ci sia una bella fetta che non vive niente, non vive proprio niente. E' un correre scappare da casa, scappare dalla propria vita. Salvo poi non volerla mollare per niente quella vita.



Ultimamente sono rincoglionita forte ma cos'è che avrei detto?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto. Come ci riesce a metterti i figli contro ?


Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento. 
Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso . 
Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
> Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento.
> Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
> Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso .
> Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


Ma quanti anni ha?


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
> Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento.
> Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
> Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso .
> Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


È davvero un modello deleterio per i tuoi figli ..devi fare qualcosa . Capisco che non sia facile ma devi farti aiutare


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non certo deluso da te, sicuramente vorrebbe starti vicino e aiutarti come può.
> 
> Allora glielo neghi perché pensi che non possa starti vicino nel modo in cui adesso senti di avere bisogno?


Perché ho paura che alla lunga possa pesare una situazione così. Un mio timore, ha sempre mostrato pazienza e sensibilità.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
> Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento.
> Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
> Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso .
> Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


Vabbè.
E' la prova provata che certe separazioni devono avvenire nell'interesse dei figli.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni ha?


13


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
> Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento.
> Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
> Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso .
> Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


Ma come cazzo si fa a dire una cosa del genere a un bambino?
Scusa eh.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È davvero un modello deleterio per i tuoi figli ..devi fare qualcosa . Capisco che non sia facile ma devi farti aiutare


E ti quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2019)

Comunque i bambini capiscono le cose in modo diverso dagli adulti.
Se ne vuoi parlare in privato sono disponibile. Dammi se vuoi il tuo numero,


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 13


Anche peggio.


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
> Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento.
> Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
> Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso .
> Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


Non puó essere che il cambiamento nel vostro rapporto sia dovuto al fatto che stanno crescendo e che è una fase?

Puó anche darsi che si siano resi conto della tensione tra voi (direi che è probabile) e quindi vogliano starne fuori gestendovi a compartimenti stagni.
con te non parlando di lui e viceversa... ma dipende molto da che età hanno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 13


È grande. Sarà molto turbato e confuso.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non puó essere che il cambiamento nel vostro rapporto sia dovuto al fatto che stanno crescendo e che è una fase?
> 
> Puó anche darsi che si siano resi conto della tensione tra voi (direi che è probabile) e quindi vogliano starne fuori gestendovi a compartimenti stagni.
> con te non parlando di lui e viceversa... ma dipende molto da che età hanno.


Sì, la penso allo stesso modo. 
Mia figlia ha quasi 13 anni, nel giro di poco tempo è cambiata. Mia moglie non la sta prendendo bene. Si sente messa da parte.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non puó essere che il cambiamento nel vostro rapporto sia dovuto al fatto che stanno crescendo e che è una fase?
> 
> Puó anche darsi che si siano resi conto della tensione tra voi (direi che è probabile) e quindi vogliano starne fuori gestendovi a compartimenti stagni.
> con te non parlando di lui e viceversa... ma dipende molto da che età hanno.


Sarà l’adolescenza, ma non toglie il fatto che mio marito abbia detto queste cose. E chissà quante altre.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sarà l’adolescenza, ma non toglie il fatto che mio marito abbia detto queste cose. E chissà quante altre.


Sono cose che nessun genitore dovrebbe dire a un figlio.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque i bambini capiscono le cose in modo diverso dagli adulti.
> Se ne vuoi parlare in privato sono disponibile. Dammi se vuoi il tuo numero,


Ti ringrazio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sarà l’adolescenza, ma non toglie il fatto che mio marito abbia detto queste cose. E chissà quante altre.


Sono cose che tolgono sicurezza a tuo figlio, più che creare astio verso di te.
Ha bisogno di te.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si
> terribilmente sola se chiedo aiuto su un forum


Cari tutti, 
vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
Credo di stare meglio.
torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
Domani è un altro giorno 
GRAZIE


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cari tutti,
> vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
> Credo di stare meglio.
> torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
> ...


Buona notte


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sarà l’adolescenza, ma non toglie il fatto che mio marito abbia detto queste cose. E chissà quante altre.


Stai tranquilla sul fatto che non riuscirà a metterteli contro.. i bambini/ragazzi possono essere ingenui, ma non sono scemi.
E tutto ciò che tuo marito dice loro gli si ritorcerà presto contro.

Non so se li strumentalizza apposta per farti del male o se sia solo un deficiente che si sfoga in malo modo.. Peró è evidente che non puoi/potete andare avanti così.

Dovresti separarti.

Considera, comunque, che se ha questa modalità con i figli, peggiorerà sicuramente all’inizio con la separazione.
E tu non potrai proteggerli.. impareranno da soli. E saranno loro a imporgli di finirla.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cari tutti,
> vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
> Credo di stare meglio.
> torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
> ...


Buona notte. 

Riposati.


----------



## danny (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cari tutti,
> vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
> Credo di stare meglio.
> torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
> ...


Domani è sempre un altro giorno e vedrai tutto diversamente. 
Scrivici. Anche in privato.


----------



## ipazia (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cari tutti,
> vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
> Credo di stare meglio.
> torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
> ...


Se le pensi, puoi dare una forma e cercar di trovare modi per accomodare. 
Meglio pensarle che lasciarle sotto a lavorare in background.

Buona notte


----------



## isabel (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cari tutti,
> vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
> Credo di stare meglio.
> torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
> ...


Buona notte.
Riposati e raccogli energia


----------



## Marjanna (27 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È davvero un modello deleterio per i tuoi figli ..devi fare qualcosa . Capisco che non sia facile ma devi farti aiutare


Concordo. 
Non è qualcosa che fa bene ai bambini, è levargli un genitore. Loro cadono in una specie di trappola.
Ma sono meccanismi. [MENTION=6638]Lara[/MENTION] devi capire come agire, non è solo questione di sfogarti. Non so nemmeno che messaggio passi a livello profondo a registrare una cosa come "abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan..." sentito dire da una persona a cui si vuole bene -il padre- verso un'altra a cui si vuole bene -la madre- perchè tuo figlio sicuramente te ne vuole. A livello inconscio cosa gli sta insegnando? Prova a trovare la forza per loro, per il messaggio educativo che gli sta passando. Pensa che non sia diretto a te, ma ad esempio ai nonni o a una te esterna da te.
Concentrati sul messaggio, non sul tradimento e sul fatto che tu eri arrabbiata. A tuo marito devi parlare del messaggio, perchè evidentemente è talmente perso nei meandri del suo ego che neppure si rende conto del male che sta facendo al figlio.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cari tutti,
> vi ringrazio di cuore per le vostre parole... non so cosa mi sta succedendo, non dovrei neanche pensare  a certe cose; sono mamma..
> Credo di stare meglio.
> torno a casa e proverò a dormire.
> ...


Grazie, buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io sono quella che passa più tempo con loro, data per scontata. Lui quando arriva è festa.
> Nei momenti difficili dopo il tradimento io ero piuttosto nervosa , lui mi ha esasperato con le sue bugie davanti all’evidenza, nessuna spiegazione del tradimento.
> Mio figlio gli ha detto che ero spesso arrabbiata e mio marito gli ha detto : abbi pazienza, cresci e poi la mandi a fan...
> Il bambino mi ha riferito questo, mio marito ha ammesso .
> Da allora i bambini non mi dicono più cosa dice il padre, ma non c’è più lo stesso rapporto di prima.( prima della scoperta del tradimento).


 epperò, chiarire davanti al marito e al figlio (anche se 13enne) che quando sarà grande tu dirai perché sei arrabbiata, forse forse, il meccanismo attuale cambia. Tuo marito inizia a stare più in guardia


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> È successo a qualcuno di voi essere così stanco da voler morire ?


si, ma solo per un secondo. 
Vorrebbe dire far vincere chi ti fa star male.
Tu devi riprenderti la vita dalle mani di chi tenta di levartela, soffocandoti.
Devi far sentire che non sei debole, far sentire, e questo deve partire da dentro di te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono cose che nessun genitore dovrebbe dire a un figlio.


 in questo caso vuol farla passare per la cattiva della famiglia.

I ragazzini hanno chiaro che in famiglia c'è qualcosa che non va.
È bene ridare equilibrio, una scrollata  in famiglia dove lei chiarisce la sua posizione, per i ragazzi che le devono rispetto e al marito che è bene che taccia perché è l'unico che non si può permettere certe considerazioni. 
Riprenderebbe le redini


----------



## spleen (27 Aprile 2019)

Per [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION]: Ho letto solo ora, spero tu stia meglio, in ogni caso per quel che può contare ti mando un abbraccio virtuale forte forte. Spero che stamattina tutte le nuvole se ne siano andate.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> epperò, chiarire davanti al marito e al figlio (anche se 13enne) che quando sarà grande tu dirai perché sei arrabbiata, forse forse, il meccanismo attuale cambia. Tuo marito inizia a stare più in guardia


Buongiorno a tutti e grazie infinite per il vostro aiuto.
Mi collego alla risposta di Ginevra per dire che purtroppo i ragazzi hanno capito il perché della mia rabbia; ho tentato per molto tempo di nascondere cosa era successo ma il modo suo di fare , di negarmi una qualsiasi spiegazione mi ha portato all’esasperazione e sono venuti a sapere. In un secondo tempo per rimediare ho detto loro che mi ero sbagliata e che non era vero (loro avevano capito che il padre aveva “ una fidanzata “. Poi i mesi successivi per caso ho scoperto che lui continuava con la sua vita di prima e questo mi ha fatto ulteriormente esasperare. Loro sanno.
Certo non pretendo e non voglio che loro facciano da bilancia e pesare colpe e dare assoluzioni per nervosismi di quale non hanno colpa. Mio marito è l’unico che è calmo, beato nel suo silenzio e accomodante con loro al punto di lasciarli guardare la televisione un giorno intero. Io la cattiva che mi arrabbio quando guardano troppo la Tv e voglio portarli fuori per una passeggiata.
Ieri sera dopo che vi ho scritto ho aspettato ancora un ora prima di rientrare, non me la sentivo ancora.
Quando sono tornata tutti dormivano; lui ha visto in che stato ero. Neanche una telefonata.
Non voglio dargli la soddisfazione di affondare e ogni giorno preparerò la strada verso la separazione.
Non voglio stare ancora come ieri.
GRAZIE A TUTTI VOI !


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e grazie infinite per il vostro aiuto.
> Mi collego alla risposta di Ginevra per dire che purtroppo i ragazzi hanno capito il perché della mia rabbia; ho tentato per molto tempo di nascondere cosa era successo ma il modo suo di fare , di negarmi una qualsiasi spiegazione mi ha portato all’esasperazione e sono venuti a sapere. In un secondo tempo per rimediare ho detto loro che mi ero sbagliata e che non era vero (loro avevano capito che il padre aveva “ una fidanzata “. Poi i mesi successivi per caso ho scoperto che lui continuava con la sua vita di prima e questo mi ha fatto ulteriormente esasperare. Loro sanno.
> Certo non pretendo e non voglio che loro facciano da bilancia e pesare colpe e dare assoluzioni per nervosismi di quale non hanno colpa. Mio marito è l’unico che è calmo, beato nel suo silenzio e accomodante con loro al punto di lasciarli guardare la televisione un giorno intero. Io la cattiva che mi arrabbio quando guardano troppo la Tv e voglio portarli fuori per una passeggiata.
> Ieri sera dopo che vi ho scritto ho aspettato ancora un ora prima di rientrare, non me la sentivo ancora.
> ...


Avere un obiettivo è importante.
Brava.


----------



## Foglia (27 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e grazie infinite per il vostro aiuto.
> Mi collego alla risposta di Ginevra per dire che purtroppo i ragazzi hanno capito il perché della mia rabbia; ho tentato per molto tempo di nascondere cosa era successo ma il modo suo di fare , di negarmi una qualsiasi spiegazione mi ha portato all’esasperazione e sono venuti a sapere. In un secondo tempo per rimediare ho detto loro che mi ero sbagliata e che non era vero (loro avevano capito che il padre aveva “ una fidanzata “. Poi i mesi successivi per caso ho scoperto che lui continuava con la sua vita di prima e questo mi ha fatto ulteriormente esasperare. Loro sanno.
> Certo non pretendo e non voglio che loro facciano da bilancia e pesare colpe e dare assoluzioni per nervosismi di quale non hanno colpa. Mio marito è l’unico che è calmo, beato nel suo silenzio e accomodante con loro al punto di lasciarli guardare la televisione un giorno intero. Io la cattiva che mi arrabbio quando guardano troppo la Tv e voglio portarli fuori per una passeggiata.
> Ieri sera dopo che vi ho scritto ho aspettato ancora un ora prima di rientrare, non me la sentivo ancora.
> ...


Metti in conto durante questa strada parecchi momenti difficili. Pian pianino ne verrai fuori. Poi comunque tirare avanti con due figli non è facile, e prima ci saranno momenti in cui forse lui giurerà e spergiurerà di "avere finalmente capito". Non se lo aspetta, questo passo da parte tua. Ma... Chi nasce cerchio non muore quadrato. E i danni che state facendo ai figli  (uso il plurale perché è la vostra coppia ad esserne disfunzionale, e accantono le responsabilità e le colpe) ti fanno anche capire che è ora. Hai tentato l'altra strada, ma non funziona. Animo in pace e ora forza! 

Se hai bisogno ci sono pure io, anche via telefono.


----------



## Lostris (27 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Metti in conto durante questa strada parecchi momenti difficili. Pian pianino ne verrai fuori. Poi comunque tirare avanti con due figli non è facile, e prima ci saranno momenti in cui forse lui giurerà e spergiurerà di "avere finalmente capito". Non se lo aspetta, questo passo da parte tua. Ma... Chi nasce cerchio non muore quadrato. E i danni che state facendo ai figli  (uso il plurale perché è la vostra coppia ad esserne disfunzionale, e accantono le responsabilità e le colpe) ti fanno anche capire che è ora. Hai tentato l'altra strada, ma non funziona. Animo in pace e ora forza!
> 
> Se hai bisogno ci sono pure io, anche via telefono.


Quoto.

Forza... 
E non farti problemi a chiedere l’aiuto di cui senti di aver bisogno.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti e grazie infinite per il vostro aiuto.
> Mi collego alla risposta di Ginevra per dire che purtroppo i ragazzi hanno capito il perché della mia rabbia; ho tentato per molto tempo di nascondere cosa era successo ma il modo suo di fare , di negarmi una qualsiasi spiegazione mi ha portato all’esasperazione e sono venuti a sapere. In un secondo tempo per rimediare ho detto loro che mi ero sbagliata e che non era vero (loro avevano capito che il padre aveva “ una fidanzata “. Poi i mesi successivi per caso ho scoperto che lui continuava con la sua vita di prima e questo mi ha fatto ulteriormente esasperare. Loro sanno.
> Certo non pretendo e non voglio che loro facciano da bilancia e pesare colpe e dare assoluzioni per nervosismi di quale non hanno colpa. Mio marito è l’unico che è calmo, beato nel suo silenzio e accomodante con loro al punto di lasciarli guardare la televisione un giorno intero. Io la cattiva che mi arrabbio quando guardano troppo la Tv e voglio portarli fuori per una passeggiata.
> Ieri sera dopo che vi ho scritto ho aspettato ancora un ora prima di rientrare, non me la sentivo ancora.
> ...


E' qualche giorno che mi vieni in mente.
Come va?


----------



## Lara3 (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' qualche giorno che mi vieni in mente.
> Come va?


Ciao, 
grazie meglio.
Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto. 
Mi vergogno della mia fragilità di quella sera... di essere stata così giù di morale. Non vale la pena di sprecare vita con dei momenti tristi. Bisogna essere sempre grati di avere la salute; per il resto c’è sempre una soluzione.
Grazie, un abbraccio


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> grazie meglio.
> Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto.
> Mi vergogno della mia fragilità di quella sera... di essere stata così giù di morale. Non vale la pena di sprecare vita con dei momenti tristi. Bisogna essere sempre grati di avere la salute; per il resto c’è sempre una soluzione.
> Grazie, un abbraccio



Vergogna perché?  

La tristezza non è spreco di vita, volendo e' motore potente


----------



## Lara3 (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vergogna perché?
> 
> La tristezza non è spreco di vita, volendo e' motore potente


Hai ragione: il bicchiere mezzo pieno


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione: il bicchiere mezzo pieno &#55357;&#56898;


No. Il bicchiere lo vedo tutto pieno, va parzialmente vuotato


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> grazie meglio.
> Grazie ancora per il vostro aiuto.
> Mi vergogno della mia fragilità di quella sera... di essere stata così giù di morale. Non vale la pena di sprecare vita con dei momenti tristi. Bisogna essere sempre grati di avere la salute; per il resto c’è sempre una soluzione.
> Grazie, un abbraccio


Ma ci mancherebbe!
Non è che questo sia un centro psicologico o un reparto psichiatrico (qualche volta un po’ eh :carneval però sono stati d’animo che abbiamo vissuto tutti e ricordiamo bene.
Siamo sempre qui, fidati


----------



## Lara3 (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci mancherebbe!
> Non è che questo sia un centro psicologico o un reparto psichiatrico (qualche volta un po’ eh :carneval però sono stati d’animo che abbiamo vissuto tutti e ricordiamo bene.
> Siamo sempre qui, fidati


Grazie  !


----------

